# Adventures in Cormyr - The Doorway from Everywhere.



## Lord_Raven88 (May 21, 2006)

After completing your examination of the tree house you bundle up your possessions and create a litter to carry your fallen companion, with Leonara and Stalker in the lead you head back towards Eveningstar following a faint trail that leads in that direction.

After an hour and a half of walking you emerge from the trail and reconnect with the main roadway between Eveningstar and Arabel, another thirty minutes of walking finds you within sight of the beautiful town of Eveningstar, playfully flying above the town a pair of young winged Tesseril engage in mock combat, while the sun begins it's stately march behind Eveningstar gorge.

Approaching the gates you're greeted by the familiar sights of the bustling town, the guards upon seeing you stare solemnly at the litter you're carrying, as you approach one of the guards steps forwards to speak to you "Captain Stern needs to speak with you straight away, I'll make sure your fallen friend is conducted to the Temple of Lathander, if you like"

In a dazed state you nod your acceptance and wearily heads towards the guards barracks to speak to Captain Stern, ushered into his office Captain Stern greets you warmly, his quick brown eyes flicker and note the absence of your companion Thyrd, as you enter you note the presence of a human male who appears to be in his early thirties, marks of a hard life are etched into his green eyes and show in the streaks of white in the strangers red hair and goatee, the man who Captain Stern introduces as Vardin is dressed as a common traveller and wears a well made rapier  with familiarity at his side.

Motioning you all to take a seat Captain Stern looks at you appraisingly "Vardin is here on the crowns business to speak to you, but before we get into that, what happened to Thyrd and did you manage to deal with the bandits"

Stonegod Only[sblock]
Even though you were refused entrance into the War Wizards, you are still seen as being too valuable a resources to throw away, but as most others refuse to work with you (due to Vardin's strangeness), and as Vardin prefers to work outside the ususal chain of command of the army, Vardin is sent on missions by the crown usually by himself but sometimes with others.

You have been sent by Lord Falzo Hawklin to find a group of adventurers to deal with a problem near Tilverton (aka the Black Crater), all you know is that bandits have been spotted within the stonelands, the crown has a large force of Purple Dragon's and War Wizards investigating and protecting the Black Crater, but due to the recent war, the crowns resources are stretched to the breaking point. 

You have been a given a list of known adventurers in and around Arabel, you were sent to Eveningstar to track down the closest group of adventurers mentioned on the list, the aid of these adventurers is urgently required and you have been given a writ which allows you to requisition basic items (including horses) on behalf of the crown.

You have worked for Lord Hawklin in the past and know him to be a fair generous man, a tough fighter and a great tactician[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 22, 2006)

*Leonara*

_“Yes, overall we were successful. The bandits turned out to be harpies, and their magical song lured many of us into a death trap. Thankfully, Nira and Thodan had means to stop the entrancing magic to affect us, but still the winged horrors managed to fell Thyrd this way, slain while he was unable to defend himself. Most of them are dead now, only two could flee. The people who were with the wagons they had stolen are all dead as well, unfortunately; we came too late to have any hope of saving them.”_


----------



## Rhun (May 22, 2006)

*Thodan*

"Indeed, Leonara speaks the truth. The harpies will not be plaguing the trade routes, again, though."



OOC to LR: I believe they are Tressym playing in the air, not Tesseril. Tesseril is the Lord of Eveningstar. :-D


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 22, 2006)

*Nira Cydatell*

Nira's elven-like cheeks blush with embarresment and she attempts to hide her eyes from under her brow as Leonara's mentions her contributions to past battle. "I did what I can..." is all that she can manage to say. Her mind drifts to their fallen compainion for only a moment. _Forever good deed done, there is an equal an vile deed reaction. Such is the way of the balance, the way of the universe. Such a horrible thing sometimes..._


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 22, 2006)

"The only thing we seem successful in is coming home and haveing our friends die.  The villians were vanquished but our friends are too high a cost," Jack says in a moment of deep insight.  "But looking on the bright side, I am not dead...yet," Jack says with a chuckle.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 22, 2006)

Glandred stands quietly at the back of the group, her eyes downcast and her cheeks burning with shame.


----------



## Rhun (May 22, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> "The only thing we seem successful in is coming home and haveing our friends die.  The villians were vanquished but our friends are too high a cost,"





Thodan cocks his head at Jack's words. "No, my friend. Do not think of it as too high of cost. Our dead friends are heroes, and it is the duty of heroes to give their lives for the greater good. They died protecting those weaker than themselves, and will live on in our hearts, our songs and our prayers." The cleric slaps Jack hearily on the shoulder, and offers him his characteristic grim smile.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 22, 2006)

At mention of fallen comrades Captain Stern eyes takes on a misty quality, clearing his throat he looks at you all again "Many lives have been lost in Cormyr's struggle to free itself from the invaders, and many more will be lost as we continue to strengthen Cormyr's borders and remove the last traces of the invasion."

"I truly thank you for your efforts to make Cormyr a safe place to live again, it's brave men and woman like yourselves that makes this country great."

"Thodan has the right of it, though we grieve that those close to us have lost their lives, let us remember that they died as heroes, they died for those who aren't strong enough to protect themselves, they died for strangers who may never know of their loss, they died knowing that they had done everything within their power to make the world a better place."

With tears openly running down his cheeks as he remembers those that he has lost Captain Stern look upon you all with a renewed look of determination "Grieve not at your loss, instead rejoice that you had the chance to share your life with true heroes, use their memory to spur yourselves onwards from this day, carry their memory with you in your heart forever, until you're once again reunited" speaking in barely a whisper "I know I do"

Wiping the tears from his eyes Captain Stern gives an embarrassed chuckle and looks away from you all to regain his composure "Vardrin, I believe you wanted to say a few words to these fine men and women"


----------



## stonegod (May 22, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> "Vardrin, I believe you wanted to say a few words to these fine men and women?"



The middle-aged man nods his head, then turns to the group. "First, let me say that I regret your loss. Cormyr will honor the memory of all the fallen dead." Having said his peace, Vardrin quickly moves onto business. "Indeed, Cormyr will remember all that do services for her, and today, you have the opprotunity to do so again. The crown has authorized me to secure the services of your group for a needed task near the remains of Tilverton."

Vardrin stands and begins pacing about the room as he talks, almost as if he is talking to himself. "Normally, the Purple Knights and War Wizards would deal with the issue---a plague of banditry in the Stonelands---but, as you know, they have their hands full with determining Tilverton's fate. Thus, the crown must use other means---you and I---for this effort." He shakes a paper he holds in his hands. "I have it on the Crown's authority to obtain items necissary for this mission, and I will answer any and all questions you have before we proceed." Pacing finished, he leans against the table, looking at you all. "The Crown needs you. What do you say?"


----------



## Rhun (May 22, 2006)

*Thodan*

Of course we shall assist Cormyr in this endeavor," says Thodan, appraising Vardrin with a keen eye. "What else do you know of the nature of these bandits? And of their location? The Stonelands are not easily navigated, and are full of hiding places for a band of cunning brigands."


----------



## stonegod (May 22, 2006)

Vardrin examines his notes to ensure he has the correct information before addressing the group.
[sblock=LR]What other information do I have about the job? Am I to take them to Lord Hawklin to answer their (and my) questions?[/sblock]


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 23, 2006)

"Anything for my country," Jack clasps his fist to his heart, "Let's hope this is successful like the last few have been."

Jack nods to Thodan and gives a small smile, as to say thank you I needed that.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 23, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Vardrin examines his notes to ensure he has the correct information before addressing the group.
> [sblock=LR]What other information do I have about the job? Am I to take them to Lord Hawklin to answer their (and my) questions?[/sblock]



Stonegod[sblock]At this stage Lord Hawklin wants you to bring the group to Arabel to discuss this in more detail with him

Basically you're just the message boy  [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 23, 2006)

Vardrin finishes glancing at his notes and looks up at the group. "Good. I am glad that you are willing to work with us. Should there be no other concerns, I can take you to Lord Hawklin, who will be providing you will all the relevant details of the mission." Vardrin looks around to see if there are any more questions. If not, he will offer out his hand to the one who seems to speek for the party (currently, he thinks it is Thodan). If grasped, the grasper will notice the grip if firm, but very strangely cold.


----------



## Thanee (May 23, 2006)

*Leonara*

The elven woman nods. _“Let us go to your Lord then!”_


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 23, 2006)

*Nira Cydatell*

She hesitates for a brief second, and then nods her head in agreement as she falls in line with the rest of the group. Hey eyes go distant for a brief second as she thinks to herself. _I wonder if its..._ Regaining her composure she follows the group.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 23, 2006)

Glandred stomps along resolutely behind the group, keeping her own council but obviously silently agreeing to the new charge.


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2006)

Thodan grasps Vardrin's outstretched hand, taking note of the man's cold grip. He keeps his thoughts to himself, though, as he ponders this strange event. "By all means, let us meet this Lord Hawklin. For it sounds as though there is honroable battle to be joined, and heroic deeds to be done."


----------



## stonegod (May 24, 2006)

While Vardrin begins to lead them to the Lord, he develops an inquisitive side. "So, Thodan, correct? I know some of your group from the information I was given, but I must say, it was a bit brief. If we are to working together, it would be best if we familiarized each other. To show my faith, I will volunteer first."

Vardrin's eyes go a bit distance as he leads; it seems he has said this bit several times before. It is probably rehearsed. "Vardrin Theese or Arabel. Private Mage in the employ of the Crown. I have some contacts within War Wizards, and it through that association that the Crown became away of me. As I said earlier, I assist in Crown business that they cannot spare the Knights or Wizards on." He glances back at the rest of the group. "And you all?"

[SBLOCK=LR]Where is the Lord? Eveningstar? Arabel? The deep dark blackness of the void? I'm leading them there whereever there is.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## D20Dazza (May 24, 2006)

"Glandred. Dwarf" the female dwarf says matter-of-factly from the back of the group.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 24, 2006)

"Jack Xeros, Scout.  Anymore and you may just have to ask us questions," Jack says with just a little tone of disdain.


----------



## Rhun (May 24, 2006)

*Thodan*

Thodan smiles slightly at his companion's terse responses. "Well met, Vardrin Theese. I am Thodan of Tempus, cleric of the Lord of Battles. Forgive my companion's terseness, but trust does not come easily in these troubled times. And it is easier to judge one by actions, than by words alone."


----------



## stonegod (May 24, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Thodan smiles slightly at his companion's terse responses.  Forgive my companion's terseness, but trust does not come easily in these troubled times. And it is easier to judge one by actions, than by words alone."



Vardrin smiles. "No offence taken, Thodan, friend Jack. I understand the difficulties of trust, and the memory of your lost friends still haunt you. Never fear; once we reach Lord Hawklin, you should see that both he and I are worthy of your trust."


----------



## Rhun (May 24, 2006)

*Thodan*

"Speaking of Lord Hawklin, who is he exactly? I've not heard his name before."


----------



## Thanee (May 24, 2006)

*Leonara*

_“I'm Leonara, archer and tracker from Cormanthor. And this is Stalker.”_

The large hound at the side of the dark-haired elven woman growls, it doesn't exactly sound like a hearty welcome.

_“His trust is gained even harder, than that of my companions, I'm afraid, but I can assure you, he will do you no harm without my consent.”_


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 24, 2006)

After chatting with the group for a few minutes Vardrin advises that you'll have to travel to Arabel to meet Lord Hawklin in person, bidding each other good night you find accommodation for the night after agreeing to meet Vardrin at first light.  

Waking early in the morning you meet Vardrin at the gates, mounting up on the horses that he's requisitioned, you bid farewell to Captain Stern and spend approx the next seven hours in the saddle, an hour after noon you get your first glance at Arabel.

~~~~

Even from this distance it's clear to see the signs the invasion has left on the bustling trade city, most of the walls appear to be newly rebuilt and strengthen and it's easy to see that large sections of the city was destroyed and are in the process of being rebuilt.

As you get closer you can see that the 'Caravan City' lives up to it's name, streams of caravans are both entering and leaving the city, while many more wend their way thru the city heading for the large sections of warehouse throughout Arabel.

After about 40 minutes of travelling you arrive at the busy gate, the guards after glancing at Vardrin and his royal writ allow you to enter with relative ease, leading the way thru the city Vardrin heads in a northerly direction heading towards the wealthiest part of the city. 

In the shadows of the imposing Citadel (Barracks for the Army of the East) is the Arabellan Palace.

The two lend a contrast in taste, the Citadel is a solid defensible working mans fortress while the palace appears to be taken right out of a fairy book, this fancy slim-towered nobles castle, with it's elegant, sweeping turrets and conical roofs on the five towered palace, betrays it's showy design.

Vardrin leads you all to a nearby well appointed manor which seems to be a balance of the two larger structures, gaining access to the manor you are lead to the visitors room where you're allowed to briefly freshen up before being escorted (sans weapons) to a gazebo in the beautiful gardens.

As you approach you get your first glance at Lord Falzo Hawklin.  Dressed impeccable in black Lord Hawklin is a stunningly handsome man in his early thirties, standing up as you approach you can see that Lord Hawklin is a tall well built human with dark hair and eyes. 

Giving you all a charming smile as you approach he greets you all warmly, shaking hands with the men you notice that his grip is both firm and strong and he has the calloused hands of a swordsman or common labourer, bowing elegantly to the three ladies he greets both Leonara and Glandred in the customary fashion for their races.

Bidding you all to have a seat he fusses for a moment making sure that you're all comfortable and have been offered something to eat and drink.

~~~~

Leaning back casually in his chair he looks at you each in turn in an appraising manner, speaking in a deep cultured voice "We have a little problem and we thought you might wish to help us out.  If you don't mind travelling, a bit of dry air and giving some brigands a good drubbing this might be a nice outing for you"

"As you're probably aware the crown is short on man power, and we received a report three days ago, of some brigands or troublemakers north of here, near Tilverton." he grimaces as he pronounces the name.

"What used to be Tilverton, anyway.  We need you to go there and get rid of the problem in whatever way you see fit, give the local area a look around , then come home.  That's all there is to it.  Shouldn't put you out overly much.  You'll be well rewarded and all that.  So are you in?"

OOC: Sorry to cut the introductions short, but I thought you might like to get into the meat of the adventure.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 24, 2006)

"So wait you want us to go to an invaded city, kill or fix them so they die or leave, then you want us to return here?  Or is this strictly survellience?  Sorry I didn't quite get the whole brigand thing, how many able bodies took the city?" Jack pauses for second.

"How big is this town we have to "take back"? My geography of the world is a little rusty...Can we have a little more intelligence on this, no offense intended, but what you gave us seems a little on the thin side." Jack says looking between his companions avoiding the Wizard's eyes.  He seems to be trying to get his friends reactions as he speaks.  You see Jack's tactician coming out, and you see the gears turning in his mind.

"If you can guve us answers or point us to someone who can, I will sign on." Jack sits back folds his arms and fidgets with the straps on his pack waiting for an answer.


----------



## Rhun (May 24, 2006)

Thodan turns his head to Jack. "Actually, my friend, the rumor is that the town of Tilverton is completely gone. Vanished. Nothing but a pit in the earth left where it once stood." The priest of Tempus turns back to Lord Hawklin. "Do you have any idea how many of these bandits there are, and where they are lairing?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 24, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Thodan turns his head to Jack. "Actually, my friend, the rumor is that the town of Tilverton is completely gone. Vanished. Nothing but a pit in the earth left where it once stood." The priest of Tempus turns back to Lord Hawklin. "Do you have any idea how many of these bandits there are, and where they are lairing?



Turning to look from Thodan to Jack "Your friend in right Tilverton is gone, and all that is left the black crater, which is is strictly off limits, on pain of death."

"The brigands were sighted north of Tilverton on the outskirt of the stonelands, I apologise if I haven't been exactly forthcoming with information, but you're being offered a mission by the crown, it's the sort of mission that makes you an agent of the government, and we need people that have the best interest of Cormyr in mind when they take it"

"There is more to this mission than I've said, yes but we are reluctant to disclose anything further until we have your sworn agreement to take up this cause.  We have appointments with two other adventuring parties after this, but you were our first pick, so are you in?"


----------



## Thanee (May 25, 2006)

*Leonara*

_“I'm here to help, in the hopes that one day the favor will be returned.”_


----------



## stonegod (May 25, 2006)

On approaching Arabel, anyone looking at Vardrin notices a tense, far-way look on his face. Subconsciously, he flexes his fingers on his reigns---fingers which have obviously been broken in the past.

~~~

Upon greeting Lord Hawklin, Vardrin warmly returns the greeting. Obviously, this is a man he trusts.


			
				Lord Hawklin said:
			
		

> "There is more to this mission than I've said, yes but we are reluctant to disclose anything further until we have your sworn agreement to take up this cause.  We have appointments with two other adventuring parties after this, but you were our first pick, so are you in?"





			
				Leonara said:
			
		

> _“I'm here to help, in the hopes that one day the favor will be returned.”_



Vardrin nods and turns his head to the others, and smiles when Leonara chimes in. "I am already agreed, of course. It is up to rest of you to decide. This is why I spoke of trust earlier. Do have faith and trust in the Crown? Your actions to date say so, but only your hearts and words here can trully answer that. I, a stranger to you, only ask that you consider this opprotunity to serve and protect the valiant people of Cormyr, as you have ably done so in the past."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 25, 2006)

"Like jumping into a Tarrasque's mouth with your eyes closed.  It is not my lack of faith sirs, it is this obvious withholding of knowledge, that I need to complete my mission," Jack's disdain is thick with a mix of anger thrown in.

"You are lucky that people were injured becasue otherwise.  If Thodan agrees to this I will agree as well.  But hear me, before we start hunting anyone I want to know what you know, not just part of it all of it.  This way we don't have any suprises that we can't handle," Jack seems to worry about the people that are missing but seems more concerned about his friends lives.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 25, 2006)

"I'm in, nothing better to do" Glandred says quietly as she waits for the others to make their intentions known.


----------



## Rhun (May 25, 2006)

*Thodan*

Thodan stands quietly by for several minutes, obviously thinking over the propostion. "My good Lord Hawklin, I have served Cormyr faithfully for many years. She is a realm of good and virtuous peoples, and when the forces of evil invaded I fought alongside many of Cormyr's finest. I shall answer the Crown's call for aid once again, for it is not within me to turn from just battle."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 25, 2006)

"when we finish here, you must each swear a loyalty oath to Cormyr and an oath of secrecy, and you will each receive a writ stating that you are on crowns business and are not to be delayed.  You should enjoy that, the free food and all.  The writs are only good for a month, but I doubt that you'll need them for that long"

"There are a few things the crown would like you to keep in mind, of course as you go your merry way.  Forgive me for stating the obvious, but you are not to interfere with the Purple Dragons at the .... Black Crater. I'm never going to get used to saying that.  My third cousin lived there before the disaster. I think she's dead now."  Lord Hawklin is silent a moment staring at the flower garden.

"As I was saying, we are counting on you not to have to request the assistance of the Purple Dragons as they have their own mission, watching over the Black Crater and assisting other forces in the area.  You are to report to Captain Dunman when you arrive-ah, I forgot to say that you'll be travelling by magic to Tilverton, as we don't have time for you to walk or ride there - and you should report the results of your mission to Captain Dunman when your work is done.  A verbal report is all that is necessary, although you may have to go into some detail for her.  You will give a similar report when you return here, to me, and please give me all the details you gave the good captain, if not more."

"In addition...." Lord Hawklin pauses again, his expression hard to read "In addition, you are not to discuss your mission with anyone other than myself, Captain Dunman, or a higher representative of the crown.  You are not to talk about anything unusual you see at Tilverton with anyone in the city anywhere else.  The kingdom does not need a thousand new panicky rumours flying about what happened there; we have rumours enough already.  We spent a  lot of time and trouble rerouting the Moonsea Ride around the Black Crater so that travellers would have the worst possible view of it.  We might soon have to build a wall around it to keep the heroes out of it as well.  What you see of the Black Crater must stay with you alone."

"Further you are not to approach the Black Crater under any circumstances.  The soldiers and War Wizards are under strict orders to kill anyone who tries to get to the crater without authorisation.  Your writs do not authorise any business with it.  You might not want to draw near the crater anyway, as we have good suspicions that those who enter the pit are slain, and there souls are lost forever.  No one who ever went into the pit has come out, and we have been unsuccessful in recovering them or even divining their fate.  They are simply gone.  Just do your job and let everyone else there do theirs."

"There is another matter." Lord Hawklin sighs and shakes his head, a faint smile coming to his face.  "You might actually see this as good news, I suppose.  The Brigands in the area appear to be using some ruins as their hideout.  We have reason to believe that the ruins quite old, possibly Netherese in origin.  You are to explore these ruins and see what they contain in the way of threats to the kingdom, remove these threats, and report back on them. That assumes that any threat exists of course, which might not be the case as the ruins have been quiet for over a thousand years.  If you do have any find anything there that would be of assistance to out realm or of interest to the crown, we would be pleased to know of it, of course.  Otherwise, you can keep what you find, as always.  Just mop up the brigands.

"That's about it.  Enjoy your and lets rest for a short while longer and enjoy a bit of beauty and peace.  Then you can get your writs, take your oaths and be on your way before nightfall."

Background Knowledge[sblock]
For those of you unfamiliar with FR or Cormyr; 

Tilverton: 
Tilverton was a city in the northern part of the country that disappeared all that remains is a crater fulled with black shadows.

Netheril:
Netheril was a human empire of might wizards which was destroyed about 2000 years ago, Karsus a mighty Netherese Arch Wizard cast a mighty spell (12th level) to steal the power of Mystryl (former Goddess of Magic, who was reborn as Mystra), the spell was successful but Karsus was unable to control the influx of power this cause havoc to the weave, and Mystryl sacrificed herself to save the weave on Faerun, this caused the remaining Netherese magical floating cities to crash into the desert.  Since that time the Gods have forbidden mortals to be able to cast such power magic (i.e spells of 10th level or higher).

Also Netheril was also destroyed due to the fact they were waging a war against the Phaerimm.

For more FR history check out this link.[/sblock]


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 26, 2006)

_He makes this seem easy.  Guess we are exploring old ruins.  Man I hate such small spaces._

Turning to Thodan, "This seems fishy," Jack begins in a whisper, "Why tell us all about the Crater if we are not going into the Crater?  Why not just tell us about the ruins more since that is what we have been sent to explore.  Secondly, Why the cover up?"

"You should know that this is not my first Super Secret mission, I know the rules," Jack says to Lord Hawklins almost nonchalantly.

OOC: I really want to start, just Jack is now all jumpy with all these people dieing, and his friends dying as well.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 26, 2006)

*Nira Cydatell*

She appears to be distant during the entire lenght of the Lord's brief. Lost within her own thoughts, her mind drifts from her childhood, to her 'education' and to her more recent past. _Things are coming full circle... Cole I wish you where here..._


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2006)

*Thodan*

Nodding his head at Jack's concerns, Thodan turns to once again face Lord Hawklin. Never one for deception and games, he decides to be direct with the lord. "My lord, we are of course most anxious to get underway and remove this bandit threat. I must ask, though, if we are not to approach the Black Crater, why the need for secrecy? Indeed, why even mention all of this? You could simply have told us that there are ruins in which the bandit threat lurks, and let us deal with the problem. I can't help but feel there is something more here than what you are telling us."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 26, 2006)

Jack give a slight smirk, happy to see he was not alone in his suspicion.  He then folds his arms waiting for the answer to his peculiar question.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 29, 2006)

Glandred watches the Captain carefully, trying to interpret his every movement.

OOC: Sense Motive -1


----------



## stonegod (May 29, 2006)

Vardrin keeps his hands to his sides as the others voice their suspicions. _Hawklin's probably just being overcautious. But their suspicions indicate they have had their trust betrayed before---or, the loss of their companion was more traumatic than I first thought._ Vardrin says nothing, awaiting Hawklin's answer.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 30, 2006)

Looking slightly perplexed regarding the questions about the Black Crater "The only reason I mention the Black Crater, is because the magical portal you will be using to get to these ruins is situated near the Black Crater, as the area is offlimits and you will need to pass by the Black Crater to get to the ruins in the stonelands, I deemed it prudent to advise you to steer clear"

"Oh and another thing, the crown is willing to offer you two payments of 6000gp worth of gems, one payment now, and the second payment in three months time, I wish we could pay you the whole amount right now, but I'm sure you understand that Cormyr's resources are stretched to their limit, while we recover from the recent invasion"

"Also you may use this money now to purchase any items you deem necessary for this adventure, that includes any magical items you may require.  And as a final sweetener to the deal, the crown will allow you to hire the craftsman you need to restore Brightstone Keep to working order, otherwise you would have been hard pressed to find and craftsman not under contract to the crown"

OOC: Glandred believes that Lord Hawklin is telling the truth and is not hiding anything from the group (Sense Motive Check 18)

Vardrin:[sblock]
You know Lord Hawklin to a cautious man, so you're not surprised regarding the warning about the Black Crater, also it's not uncommon for you to be paid by the crown in other forms of currency, you suspect that the crown is strapped for cash, but it seems to have a large reserve of gems[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 31, 2006)

Vardrin turns to the group once again. "Lord Hawklin does not have any ulterior motives. I have worked with him several times, and he is to be trusted. I believe the offer to be generous, and apparently you have need of the craftman's service as well. In addition, I know you are only recently arrived from your last expedition and may need time to rest and sell the winnings from your last campaign. I don't think you will be unduly rushed"---he turns to Hawklin for confirmation---"but the Crown cannot wait forever either. Please, trust us. Trust the Crown. You can be a great help."


----------



## Thanee (May 31, 2006)

*Leonara*

_“Thanks for the warning, Lord Hawklin, we will stay clear of this crater. I for one am ready to begin.”_


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 31, 2006)

Jack folds his arms, "Who would have thunk it an elf who is quick to trust and a human who is not?  Fine I trust you, but only as far as I can throw you one handed with a broken arm."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 31, 2006)

*Nira Cydatell*

Nira begins to looks noticeably uncomfortable as her _expression changes to that of a frightened little girl. _No this cannot be happening. Not again…_ Slowly, and somewhat obviously Nira begins to shy away from whom she originally thought was an attractive Lord but now reminds her of the very thing she rebelled against. Gripping the symbol of her Mistress with her hand, she closes her eyes and whispers a soft pleading prayer in her mind. _Mistress please! Please not again! You promised… You promised…_ So lost in her prayer is she, that she hardly notices the white sheen of her knuckles or the piercing of her skin for the sharp edges of her Holy Symbol. 

OOC: She is not going to bolt. She just has a hugh thing about swearing allegiances to an organization. Considering the last time she did, she inadvertently killed the man she loved and his entire family.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 31, 2006)

Glandred nods at the Lord "You seem a fair man, I will pledge my allegiance to Cormyr, at least for the time being. Perhaps in the future I might call on your kingdom's scholars to help me find the answer to a riddle that plages me?" the dwarf says, her cheeks reddening further than normal as she draws the attention of all in the room momentarily.


----------



## Rhun (May 31, 2006)

*Thodan*

"It appears as if we shall accept this endeavor," says Thodan, glancing around at his companions. "And that we shall pledge our loyalty to the realm of Cormyr, as long as the crown serves the best interests of her peoples."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 31, 2006)

Seeing that everyone is in agreement Lord Hawklin swiftly gets you to swear loyalty to Cormyr and to Secrecy regarding the current mission, and issues the minor writs to each of you.  Asking for your adventuring charter he examines it in some detail to ensure everything is correct.

"Well everything seems to be in order, if you wish to purchase anything in preparation for the mission, speak to my man Thomas as we leave in two hours, he'll see that everything that you need will be here by then, then we'll head off for Tilverton"

~~~~

After making your purchases and getting your equipment in order you meet back up with Lord Hawklin in two hours time, Lord Hawklin leads the way away from his cozy manor and towards the Palace grounds, gaining entrance to the palace grounds he leads you around to what appears to be a warehouse that is used for storage, leading you to the side doors he opens the double doors and motions for you and your horses to enter.

You enter the brightly lit 60' square warehouse, looking around you can that the warehouse is currently empty and contains another pair of double doors on the opposite side of the room, smiling at your quizzical looks Lord Hawklin motions for you to remaining standing by the front doors, closing them he then turns to face the doors at the opposite side of the room.

"In the name of the Forest Kingdom and of Alusair the Steel Regent, I bid you open." he says in a loud strong voice that echoes in the large room.  Swiftly the doors on the far side of the room vanish, replaced by a whirling, sparkling pool of grey light about 16 feet across, hovering about a foot of the ground, the pool of light then slowly sinks to the floor until it is only a half circle, 8 feet high and 16 feet wide.  The grey light filling the half circle fades, and you see a landscape beyond it.  

The scene is of a rocky wasteland among high hills, at the same time of day as it is in Arabel.  Several dozen armoured men with drawn longbows, obviously Purple Dragons, watch you through the magic portal, arranged in a semi circle facing you.  Other soldiers behind them gaze at you with mild interest that is quickly lost.  One yawns and two others continues a conversation after a scowl in your direction.  One soldier in a Purple Dragon officers uniform walks over to the portal and peers through without entering.

"The sun has not set on the forest kingdom" she says stiffly

"Nor shall it, so long as we hold it in the sky" replies Lord Hawklin.  "Captain please see that my companions here get some food and rest. They've come to clear away the vermin you reported. Their paperwork is in order" he pauses "All is as before?"

"No change your lordship" says the army captain.  She looks tired and grim old beyond her youth and her eyes have a dark haunting look "Our friends from Waterdeep are preparing  a report for the regent, it should be ready tomorrow."

"Thank you captain we will be ready to receive it. The Gods be with you."

"I pray that they are, your lordship" The captains weary voice and expression make it plain that she has her doubts, looking expectantly at the party.  Lord Hawklin turns a solemnly waves you onwards, through the portal.

As you step through the portal the Captain silently escorts you to a large circular tent nearby, inside are three Purple Dragon Sergeants, taking your papers from you she hands them to the sergeants who examine them in detail.  

Seeing that everything is in order Captain Dunman leads you toward a mess tent as you walk thru the camp you notice that the army camp is situated on a ridge which over looks the western end of Tilverton's gap and provides an excellent view of the region.

"Get some food into you, I expect you all to be gone first thing in the morning, also be warned that any spell that is cast within a 5 miles radius of the Black Crater is likely to malfunction" nodding curtly she leaves you to get  settled in.


----------



## Rhun (May 31, 2006)

*Thodan*

"Well," says Thodan mirthfully, "I guess we will just have to hope that we find our foes further than five miles from the crater..."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 1, 2006)

"I second that!"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 1, 2006)

The past few days have been long and tiresome for Nira. She has felt the joy and sorrow of finding and then suddenly loosing new friends. Her body and mind aches from the fearsome fighting and server emotional turmoil. Leaving her horse in the cares of others, she sorts through her few belongs and settles in for the night. Finding a comfortable spot on the ground outside her tent she ruffles though her bag and with withdraws both her mandolin and drum. Closing her eyes she whispers a simple incantation (Ghost Pipes) over her drums. Opening her eyes, she smiles as she watches the drum take a life of its own and then as if on some silent que she begins to strum the strings to her mandolin. 

OOC: Just plain Perform 14 +2 from Ghost Pipes (Lost Empires of Faerun) No bardic music


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 1, 2006)

Glandred settles down and listens to Nira's playing, something about it tugs at her memories, something that doesn't rise to the surface no matter how much she wills it.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2006)

*Thodan*

After finishing a meal in the mess hall, and listening to Nira play her music for a while, Thodan stands to retire. "I suggest we all get a good night's rest. We may not get another for quite some time." With that he walks to his bedroll, content to sleep out under the stars.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 1, 2006)

Vardrin keeps to himself after arriving near the Crater, not out of any need to be alone, but in order to take time to study some spells. He nods in time to Nina's music, a small smile coming to his face. He closes his book at Thodan's comment, as prepared as he will every be for the following day's work.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 1, 2006)

Leaving early in the morning you follow the map Captain Dunman gave you to the ruins, following the newly made roadway around Tilverton you manage to catch a glimpse of the Black Crater, the crater itself appears to be a circular depression a mile across, three roads can be seen leading up to the pit. 

Even from a distance you can see that the pit appears to contain thick black fog, as you stare at the black fog within, you begin to get a sense of sinister movement, which sends a shiver down your spines.

Resuming your trek you follow the trail north around Tilverton until it meets up with the old Moonsea Ride, after travelling for 3 hours you spot the cairn you were told about, looking southwards as directed and see the remains of the ruins approx 5 miles southwest of your current direction.

Leaving the Moonsea ride means travelling across five miles of gully-ridden, rock-strewn, sun-baked, snake-infested wasteland.

OOC: I forgot to mention that before  you left Lord Hawklin's manor you were given a piece of parchment which contains the Netherese alphabet, this is to let you confirm whether or not the ruins are Netherese in origin, also you were advised to keep the mounts you had requisitioned from Eveningstar, and you were each given leeway to buy standard supplies up to the value of 1000gp.

And finally the reward for this mission is 6000gp worth of gems *each* with a further 6000gp's *each* in three months time, also you were allowed to purchase items from the crown repository of magical items, so any and all expenditure should be completed before we progress any further.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 4, 2006)

*Leonara*

_“I'm glad we only have to face a band of brigands. I don't really want to know what kind of vile forces lurk inside this blackness,”_ Leonara says as they can see the Black Crater. Even this far away, Stalker is visibly uneasy while they travel, but as they put more distance between themselves and the crater, the large canine seems to grow calmer.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 5, 2006)

Glandred eyes the crater speculatively as the group passes_"I wonder whether that has soemthing to do with my missing memories?"_ she muses to herself as she rides.

"Glad we have the horses to ride over that land, it looks snake infested to my untrained eyes" the she-dwarf mutters to no one in particular.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2006)

*Thodan*

Thodan surveys the land before them with a practiced eye. "Indeed, friend Glandred, the Stonelands are snake infested. And not just by the snakes that slither. These lands are truly untamed. From the stories I've heard, all manner of foul beasts infest this place."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 5, 2006)

Vardrin shades his eyes as he looks over the Stonelands. "Barren and desolate. Good to hide in, good to disappear in. Probably should have someone scout ahead, look for any potential trouble. Might be best if we can find an alternate way in."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 5, 2006)

*Leonara*

_“I can scout ahead. Jack? You coming, too?”_


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2006)

*Thodan*

Thodan removes the war horn that he wears slung around his neck, and offers it to Leonara. "Take this. If you should run into trouble, sound the horn and we will come to you."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 5, 2006)

Leading the horses down into the closest gully the group decides to send two scouts ahead to look over the ruins.  Leaving the group behind Jack, Leonara and Stalker begin their trip over the differcult terrain towards the ruins, after travelling for 3 hours the trio come within 1 mile of the ruins.

Crawling on your bellies you peek over the rise of the hill you're on, looking out from behind the rocks and shrub you gaze in the direction of the ruins which is situated upon a low flat hill , all that remains of the 'ruins' are the stunted outlines of the walls and foundations of the structure, in the center of the ruins is a raised octagonal area upon which sits 3 orcs who appear to be relaxing, talking and who occasionally glance around to see if anyone is approaching.

OOC: Getting to within a mile of the ruins is easily accomplished by following the twisting gullies between the low hills, after that hide checks will need to be made to approach undetected.

Also it is approx 1 PM, assuming you left at 7 AM it took 3 hours travel by horse to get within 5 miles of the ruins, it then took approx 3 hours (1.5 miles per hour) to travel by foot over the differcult terrain to get with 1 mile of the ruins, so it will take approx 6 hours to get the rest of the group within 1 mile of the ruins, it will then take approx 45 minutes to travel the last mile.  

So that means that it will be 7 PM by the time the whole group is within 1 mile of the ruins.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 5, 2006)

*Leonara*

Even though she is confident in her abilities, Leonara does not want to risk detection at this point and therefore proposes to head back and get the rest of the group to this point. It's still far enough, so that stealth should not be an issue _yet_. On the way back, she will be looking for a safe route for the others to approach the spot they had reached so far. When they meet again, Leonara will relate to the group, what they could gather until now.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 5, 2006)

Glandred impatiently awaits the return of the scouts, she's just starting to organise people to head out in search of them when Leonara arrives back.

"Ho Leonara" Glandred cries out, relief flooding her voice "C'mon people let's move out" it's obvious that the normally quiet and withdrawn dwarf is a little agitated, or eager to engage the enemy.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 6, 2006)

Vardrin raises a hand, trying to slow the suddenly impetuous dwarf. "Slow, friend Glandred. No reason to hurt ourselves hurrying." Moving to the returned scouts, Vardrin double checks their stories. "No other way in then? Hmm. I was hoping to avoid a frontal assault. And it looks like we will not be able to use darkness to our advantage, with orcs." Vardrin begans preparing to follow to the point near the ruins. "Any suggestions for taking out the guards without alerting the rest?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2006)

*Thodan*

The cleric of Tempus smiles slightly, an eager gleam in his eye. He taps the head of his battleaxe against his armored thigh, a habit that he sometimes has when battle is foremost in his mind. "It shall be glorious. Tempus will surely smile upon us for bringing just battle to these dastardly brigands." After a moments thought, he looks to Vardrin. "Perhaps, though, one of us could lure some of these orcs away from their guardianship of the ruins. A fleetfooted elf perhaps, all by her lonesome would surely be too sweet of a chase to just pass up..." The cleric trails off, giving a wink to Leonara.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 7, 2006)

Vardrin rubs his chin; then a wicked grin comes over his face. It makes it look---colder. "Yes. Yes, I can see that working. Of course, we would have to have some way to ensure that they do not warn their companions, to force them to follow---perhaps by taunting or somesuch. But if they are simple brigands, simple bait should work."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 7, 2006)

The sun has set by the time the rest of the group has made it's way to within one mile of the ruins, as you step out of the final gully Jack seems to magical appear before you, out of the shadows "Not much has happen since you've been gone, the Orcs changed the guards just before sundown, otherwise everything has been quiet"

Making yourselves comfortable you settledown to plan your approach to the guarded ruins.

OOC: It is approx 7:00 PM and the sun has only just set, the sky is cloudy and there is no moon out.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 7, 2006)

Glandred lies on her stomach her eyes trained in the direction of the ruins. Using her darkvision to best advantage she watches for any sign of movement.

Jack. Did you notice anywhere where we can set up an ambush?" the dwarf whispers over her shoulder.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 7, 2006)

Jack pauses for a few thinking of the layout of the camp.



OOC: Sorry about not posting job interviews and such, LR do I know of anything.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 8, 2006)

OOC: They're on a hill amongst many hills and gullys, so if you could lure them away from the ruins you'd be able to easily find an ambush site, also be aware since you're a mile away from the ruins and it is a cludy dark night, you can no longer see the ruins or the Orcs, this of course works in your favour, as you'll only be noticed if you make a lot of noise, or when you get within range of their darkvision.

Also although the sky is cloudy you can see still see about 30' in front of you (shadowy illumination), unless you have low light vision or darkvision of course.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2006)

*Thodan*

Thodan considers the terrain and the night sky carefully for several minutes before turning back to his companions. "Tempus smiles upon us, for the conditions for a surprise attack are in our favor this night. If we could lure away a guard or two and eliminate them quietly, perhaps one of our archers could silence the third without raising the alarm." The cleric goes into silent thought for a few moments before continuing. "If I had thought ahead, I could have prayed to Tempus for a spell that would allow me to silence the area that the orcs guard. We could postpone our attack until tomorrow, so that I can ask the Lord of Battles to grant me this power."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 8, 2006)

*Leonara*

_“I'm reasonably sure, that I can kill an orc guard with one arrow, if I can see him and have a little time to prepare. If we have some magic to prevent them from sounding an alarm, we might even be able to catch all three of them, if we act quick.”_


----------



## stonegod (Jun 8, 2006)

"Silence would be the best option, though we would have to wait until daylight again, potentially nullifying that advantage. I have some magic that can target anything within, say, 600 or so feet, but I wouldn't be able to see that far at night."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 9, 2006)

Jack sits down and begins drawing.  "Well here is what we saw."  

"Sure we could take them out one at a time working through the darkness, but as it stands lighting is bad and we are fighting against Orcs.  Orcs have a huge advantage at night.  The whole seeing in the dark thing really helps them.  Thodan or Vardrin if there was a way to give some of us the ability to see in the dark, we could then mount an effective ambush at night.  As it stands," Jack's map now complete he begins pointing to different areas, "These are the blind spots in their guard posts.  I vote we wait I want to see, guard rotations and what they do during day time.  We could even harass them a little bit.  Attack them from a distance to alarm them, so as to see what they do so we would know what to stop."

Jack pauses a second, "I want to wait till morning then harass, maybe even kill, a few of the guards.  Nothing better than an enemy that doesn't know where it is coming from," Jack says the final bit with a smile.  He then sits back to admire his work.  

OOC: I am just looking at it as a military scout would or as best I can. I think a day ambush would be a great advantage but a night assualt has its advantages.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 9, 2006)

"I can see in the dark" Glandred states simply "I vote we kill the stinkin pigs now" she says with barely contained fury.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 9, 2006)

"Best I can do is provide some light, but I do not even have that prepared currently. Perhaps Nira or Chik? Otherwise, early morning may be our best option."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Nira Cydatell*

A small hymn escapes from her lips as she ponders the situation. "Yes, summoning a small source of light is within my capability." She says as she stares off into the distance. Looking back to her fellow companions she quickly adds on, "I can also command some of the local plant life to help entangle our adversaries, or perhaps I can fascinate the brutes with a small tune…?”


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2006)

*Thodan*

Thodan listens carefully to his companions. "If we are going to do this now, quickly and quietly is certainly the best option. Should we give these guards the chance to raise the alarm, there is no telling what we will face."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 12, 2006)

After discussing it amongst yourselves it is decided that it would be best to attack at dawn, as they light will hinder the Orcs and aid your cause, after a cold nights sleep you wake to the faint early morning light, eating a cold breakfast you begin your preperations for the day ahead.

OOC: Ifany of you wanted to move closer to the ruins while it is still dark just let me know, otherwise you start out a mile away.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2006)

Thodan takes the time to offer up his prayers to Tempus, Lord of Battles, and then prepares himself for the day's tasks. He ensures that his armor is polished and that the blade of his axe is keen, and then hefts his pack and readies for the group to set out toward the ruins. "We should approach them from the East, so that the rising sun burns their eyes and makes us more difficult to detect."



*OOC: Thodan has swapped a Bull's Strength for Silence. When the group is within a quarter mile or so of the ruins, he will cast Magic Vestment upon himself.*


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 13, 2006)

Glandred sleeps peacefully, headless orcs dance and sing through her dreams helping her to gain a good nights rest. She wakes early and starts to exercise, limbering herself for the impending battle. Once everyone has risen, and they have broken their fast, Glandred heads out, resolutely leading the way, a grin plastered from ear-to-ear, her axe gripped loosely in her hands.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 13, 2006)

Circling the ruins at a safe distance the party approaches the ruins with the sun at their back, stopping a quarter mile away from the ruins you make your final preperations before you attack, peeking over the top of a low hill, you see the same sight as yesterday, three bored Orcs sit in the center of the ruins on a slightly raised platform, occassionally they scan their surroundings for any sign of intruders.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 13, 2006)

*Thodan*

"My friends, I can silence the orcs from some distance away, but as soon as I do they will know that there is something amiss. We need to make sure that we are ready to move as soon as I cast my spell..."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 14, 2006)

"I will do my part. Get them a bit close, and close together, and I can devestate them." There is a cold malice in that statement.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Nira Cydatell*

In a low whisper she says to the group, “What do you want me to do?”


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 14, 2006)

"I'll stagger forward pretending to be hurt, they'll come racing out of the ruins wanting to take advantage of a loan injured dwarf and then we'll take them" Glandred says with menace as she lowers herself to the ground and rolls in the dirt. Rising dirtily she slowly (but lightly) draws the blade of her axe across her forehead and then coves her face in blood. Using her axe as a crutch she starts slowly forward, dragging her left foot awkwardly behind her.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 14, 2006)

"Convincing," Jack whispers.  Jack draws his bow and readies his arrow. "This aught to be fun, everyone be at the ready we don't need our friend dieing out there."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2006)

*Thodan*

"Best hope they don't call their companions before coming to deal with an injured dwarf..."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 14, 2006)

Glandred staggers forward in an extremely convincing manner and appears to be both wounded and disoriented, it doesn't take the Orc sentries long to notice the injured dwarf, conferring quickly among themselves one of there number appears to disappear into a tunnel of some sort.

Appearing a moment later with six other Orcs in tow a group of eight Orcs and two wolves head off in the direction of the wounded Dwarf obviously preparing to spring an ambush of some sort, leaving behind a lone Orc to stand guard.

~~~~

As you begin limping forward in a disorientated fashion your keen eye keeps a look out for a suitable place to meet your guest, spying a handy rock to sit upon at the bottom of a gully close to your friends, you sit down and wait for the Orcs to arrive.

OOC: Disguise Check 19 (20-1 Cha) -To appear wounded.  The main body of the group is approx 1300 feet away from the ruins, so due to the rough terrain (movement speed 15) it will take approx 86 rounds(14 minutes) for the Orcs to move into position.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 14, 2006)

From his crouched position hidden on the mesa, Vardrin whispers to this colleagues, "Now is the time to get ready. We should strike when the see us, or when they are within a few hundred feet." With that, he begins some arcane preparation.

[OOC: From his hopefully hidden position (hopefully have taken 10 or 20 on Hide before Glandred took off), case _mage armor_ first, then _protection from arrows_ if Vardrin sees any bows on the orcs. Then prepare to _uttercold coldball_ the enemies (1) after Thodan uses _silence_ or (2) the the orcs seem to see us (still waiting for the _silence_ if possible).]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2006)

*Leonara*

_“I take out the guard, and then join you.”_

Leonara then looks for a route from where she can approach the ruins and the remaining guard there, while avoiding the bigger group heading towards them. Keeping herself hidden, she moves into a position from where she can take a clear shot, enhanced by her magic, to take the orc guard out.

Stalker is left behind and ordered to guard Thodan meanwhile.


OOC: Hide +10.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 15, 2006)

Glandred leans her axe against the rock and crouches behind it, drawing her crossbow she locks a bolt home and waits for the orcs to approach.

OOC: +7 Light Crossbow (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80'); +1 attacks vs orcs and goblinoids (dwarf)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2006)

Thodan crouches next to Vardrin, hoping that he is concealed well enough from the eyes of the approaching orcs. Muttering prayers under his breath, he prepares to cast a spell that will silence the vile humanoids once they are within range of Vardrin's spell.

*OOC: Prepare to cast silence in the best possible location to quiet as many of the orcs as possible, once they are within range of Vardrin's uttercold coldball or they detect the rest of our group. Once that is done, Thodan will charge toward the orcs at his fastest possible movement rate.*


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 15, 2006)

The minutes pass nervously as you wait for the orcs to appears, suddenly you hear the quiet jangle of metal upon metal, appearing around the corner of the northern and western part of the gullies are an Orc accompanied by a wolf, as they step out of cover they smiles cruelly at the wounded dwarf, while at the same time the wolves bare there fangs and growl in a deep menacing manner, as the Wolves begin to approach Glandred the other six Orcs make there appearance from the small hill north east of Glandred position, with bows in hand they smile and laugh amongst themselves as they prepare to watch the wolves rip the wounded dwarf apart.





~~~~

Meanwhile Leonara manages to easily avoid the band of approaching Orcs and circles around the ruins and avoids attracting the attention of the distracted guard, pulling out her trust wand Leonara invokes it's power, taking aim at the back of the lone Orc she smiles grimly and releases the arrow, watching it arc thru the air, the Orc turns sharply in the direction of Leonara as it hears the twang of the bow string, and is rewarded as Leonara's arrow pierces him thru the throat.

With a muffled clamour the orcs collapses to the ground, waiting for a few moments Leonara smiles in pleasure as silence greets a job well done.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2006)

*Thodan*

Smiling grimly, Thodan casts a glance at Vardrin. "I don't think we have to worry about doing this silently...I think our ruse has brought out the entire group of bandits, and we are some distance from the ruins. Glandred sure does seem to be excellent at drawing all of our foes to us at once."


*OOC: I'm thinking an attack spell may be better off than quiet at this point. We are a long ways from the ruins.*


----------



## stonegod (Jun 15, 2006)

"Time to earn my keep, then," Vardrin says grimly. With that, words of arcane power, intermixed with some other sort of unusual chant, come from his mouth. Pointing, a pea-sized sphere of cold and darkness streaks towards the unsuspecting orcs.

[OOC: Assuming Vardrin has his magical protections up as discussed previously (18 rounds should be enough), he casts _uttercold fireball_ (6d6 damage, half cold, half negative energy, DC 17); he'll target the mass of orcs about @ G6 which should keep the dwarf out of it. ]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 16, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Smiling grimly, Thodan casts a glance at Vardrin. "I don't think we have to worry about doing this silently...I think our ruse has brought out the entire group of bandits, and we are some distance from the ruins. Glandred sure does seem to be excellent at drawing all of our foes to us at once."
> 
> 
> *OOC: I'm thinking an attack spell may be better off than quiet at this point. We are a long ways from the ruins.*



OOC: Okay let me know what spell you intend to cast for this initiative round.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 16, 2006)

"Glandred sure knows how to throw a party,"  Jack says grinning from ear to ear.  "I will flank left and squeeze in that way."

OOC: Jack will attempt to hid behind the 15' tree over in the L-B region.  Since his bow is already drawn I will just wait till one closes to within 5 ft of Glandred and shoot it with one of my new +1 arrows!  Moving 10ft before I do so. Just in case I don't get here in time.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2006)

Thodan nods his approval to Vardrin as the wizard casts his spell, and then calls upon Tempus' divine power. Trusting in his companion's spells to wreak havoc upon their foes, Thodan charges from hiding to support Glandred. _Glandred is a fine warrior, but even she may need support against this group._ As Thodan moves toward his friend, he feels the Lord of Battles filling him with his might.


*OOC: Channel one turn undead use into Divine Vigor, increasing speed by +10 and giving Thodan +12 temporary hit points for one minute. Thodan moves to K10.

AC 21, HP 54 (42 + 12 temp), Init +4
*


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 16, 2006)

OOC: Nira will wait till the end of thier surprise round and then cast Snake's Swiftness Legion. It has a 10' radius so I will attempt to get both Thodan and Glandred.

*Sorry don't have time for a good post.*


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 17, 2006)

Glandred fires a bolt at the lead wolf and then drops her bow and snatches her axe from where it leans against the rock "Bring it on ya nasty swines" the she-dwarf calls out "Ye and yer pets be meat for me blade ta chop"

OOC: +7 Light Crossbow (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80');


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 19, 2006)

"Time to earn my keep, then," Vardrin says grimly. With that, words of arcane power, intermixed with some other sort of unusual chant, come from his mouth. Pointing, a pea-sized sphere of cold and darkness streaks towards the unsuspecting orcs.

The pea-sized sphere detonates among the surprised Orcs with great effect, after an instant of freezing life-sapping cold the six orcs appear frozen in place with looks of horror and pain etched upon there faces, with a sound of snapping ice the injured orcs collapse on the ground.

Glandred fires a bolt at the lead wolf the bolt nicks it's side but doesn't seem to slow it down in the slightest, dropping her bow she snatches her axe from where it leans against the rock "Bring it on ya nasty swines" the she-dwarf calls out "Ye and yer pets be meat for me blade ta chop"

"Glandred sure knows how to throw a party,"  Jack says grinning from ear to ear.  "I will flank left and squeeze in that way."

Moving over to the low hill Jack takes up a flanking position near Glandred

Smiling grimly, Thodan casts a glance at Vardrin. "I don't think we have to worry about doing this silently...I think our ruse has brought out the entire group of bandits, and we are some distance from the ruins. Glandred sure does seem to be excellent at drawing all of our foes to us at once."

Thodan nods his approval to Vardrin as the wizard casts his spell, and then calls upon Tempus' divine power. Trusting in his companion's spells to wreak havoc upon their foes, Thodan charges from hiding to support Glandred. _Glandred is a fine warrior, but even she may need support against this group._ As Thodan moves toward his friend, he feels the Lord of Battles filling him with his might.

Seeing Thodan leave the hill to confront their foe Stalker follows a step behind the warrior and takes up a flanking position next to Thodan

Aiming at the westernmost wolf Chik releases a blast of eldritch energy which slams into the wolves muzzle, with a yelp of pain the badly injured wolf manages to remain standing.

Nira watches in frustration as her plan to aid her friends begins to fall apart as everyone moves down from their hiding place and away from the effects of her spell

~~~~

Seeing the swift death of so many of their kind the two remaining Orcs urge the wolves to attack while they turn to flee

*Combat Notes:*[sblock]
Vardrin: Uttercold ColdBall 22 points of damage against Orcs [all saves failed]
Nira: Delaying action
Glandred: Fires X-Bow at wolf 1, 27 (20+7) hits (but no critical [12]) for 3 points of damage
Jack: Moves to J13 (BTW there are no trees around, those humps are small hills)
Thodan: Invokes divine vigour, can't move during surprise round.
Stalker: Moves down to guard Glandred northern flank (L10)
Wolves: Surprised!
Chik: EB at wolf 1, 21 (17+4) hits for 8 damage + 1 point of sneak attack damage
Orcs: 3 Surprised!
[/sblock]

*Initiative:*
Vardrin: 22 
Nira: 21 
Glandred: 21 
Jack: 17 
Thodan: 16 
Stalker: 15 
Wolves: 14 (Attacking)
Chik: 12 
Orcs: 3 (Fleeing)


----------



## stonegod (Jun 19, 2006)

Seeing the orcs turing to flee, a hard look comes upon Vardrin's face. "No you don't, you cretins." Reaching to his belt, he pulls free a thin, silver wand. With a word, four shards of irridescent blue fire from it, two striking each of the remaining orcs.

[OOC: _wand of magic missiles_, two missles at each orc (1d4+1 per missile)]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 19, 2006)

Glandred steadies her legs for the rush of the wolf, draws her hand axe and spits "Come to me puppy, taste the mettle of a dwarf forged blade" as she prepares for the beasts attack.

OOC: +12 Dwarven Waraxe (1d10+6/x3)


----------



## Thanee (Jun 19, 2006)

*Leonara*

After her well-aimed shot, Leonara looks around to see how the others are faring against the bulk of the orcish guards.

If she can see the fleeing orc guards, she will move towards the ruins, where her target is lying, to intercept them from there, shooting them with her bow, if possible.

If not, she will move into a position, from where she can see her companions.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Taking aim with her bow, she tries to contribute to quick pass battle. 

OOC: C. Shortbow (Attack +6 / Damage 1d6) -> Orc at L2


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2006)

*Thodan*

Thodan charges from concealment, shouting the name of his patron. "TEMPUS!" He quickly moves toward the wolk on his right, Tempus' blessing speeding him on his way. As he moves he brandishes his battle axe, looking to sink it into his foe.


*OOC: Move toward wolf (#2), attack if possible.

AC 21, HP 54 (42 + 12 temp), Battleaxe +8 (1d8+3/x3)
*


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 19, 2006)

Seeing the slaughter Jack is disappointed yelling, "Next time leave more for the rest of use," in a lower voice, "Well this isn't as much fun..."

He chases after the fleeing Orc closest to him.

OOC: Move G14 Shoot Number 7


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 19, 2006)

Seeing the orcs turning to flee, a hard look comes upon Vardrin's face. "No you don't, you cretins." Reaching to his belt, he pulls free a thin, silver wand. With a word, four shards of iridescent blue fire from it, two striking each of the remaining orcs.

Seeing that the Orcs are further than 15' apart Vardrin swiftly changes his plan, and sends all of the magical shards slamming into the westernmost Orc (O7), as the bolts of energy slam into the Orc it's knees seem to buckle, regaining it's feet it continues to flee

Taking aim with her bow, Nira aim at the closest Orc and releases her shaft, which slams into the ground and hands span away from the Orc

Glandred steadies her legs for the rush of the wolf, draws her hand axe and spits "Come to me puppy, taste the mettle of a dwarf forged blade" as she prepares for the beasts attack.  

Waiting patiently as the wolf rushes her, she times her blow perfectly, striking the wolf as it leaped into the air Glandred slams her Dwarven Waraxe into it's chest killing it instantly while at the same time diverting it's headlong rush harmless to her side.

Seeing the slaughter Jack is disappointed yelling, "Next time leave more for the rest of us" in a lower voice, "Well this isn't as much fun..."

Moving up higher on the small hill Jack takes aim at the severely wounded westernmost Orc, Jack releases his arrow smoothly  and watches it sprout from the center of the orcs back, with one final cry the Orc crashes to the ground dead.

Thodan charges from concealment, shouting the name of his patron. "TEMPUS!" He quickly moves toward the wolf on his right, Tempus' blessing speeding him on his way. As he moves he brandishes his battle axe, looking to sink it into his foe.

Stalker bounds forward around Thodan and leaps upon the fleeing Orc, sinking his powerful jaws into the neck of the Orc he savages the orcs throat, bleeding profusely the Orc turns to face his attackers and speak in accented common "Please no more, Drullgut surrenders, no more"

Reaching the wolf Thodan slams his battle axe into flesh, letting out a yelp out the devastating blow the wolf tries to counter attack, but is unable to pierce Thodan's armoured form.

Chik surveys the battle seeing only one opponent left standing he aims at the wolf that Thodan is fighting and releases a blast of eldritch energy which strikes the wolf squarely in the chest, with a muffled yelp it collapses to the ground.  

Drullgut seeing the wolf collapse on the ground bleeding to death, looks at the wolf sorrowfully looking from the stern face of Thodan to the snarling form of stalker he crawls over to the wolf, and begins to pat the wolf in an affectionate manner and speak soothingly to it in Orcish 

~~~~
Leonara moves into a position where she can see the battle clearly while still remaining hidden, her keen eyes picks out the details of the brief battle, and sees it's inevitable conclusion

*Combat Notes:*[sblock]
Vardrin: Magic Missile at O7 for 12 points of damage
Nira: Fires shortbow 12, miss.
Glandred: Readies attack at Wolf1 18, hits wolf for 15 damage.
Jack: Moves to G14 and attacks 30 (19 +11), hits for 11 (6 [1d8+2] + 5 [2d6] skirmish) points of damage
Thodan: Moves and attacks wolf2 28 (20+8), confirmed critical (26) hits for 12 (1d8+2x3) points of damage.
Stalker: Moves and attacks O8 21, hits for 13 points of damage
Wolves: Wolf2 attacks Thodan 4, miss.
Chik: EB at wolf 2, 17 hits for 7 damage
Orcs: 3 Surprised!

*Conditional Summary*
Orc1: Dead
Orc2: Dead
Orc3: Dead
Orc4: Dead
Orc5: Dead
Orc6: Dead
Orc7: Dead
Orc8: Badly wounded, but stable (0 HP's)
Wolf1: Dead
Wolf2: Mortally wounded and bleeding to death
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 19, 2006)

*Leonara*

Leonara whistles loud enough to reach Stalker's keen ears, the command to come to her.

Seeing that her companions need no help, she turns back towards the ruins and watches the area, where the orcs have been standing guard.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2006)

*Thodan*

Thodan offers up a quick prayer to Tempus for their resounding victory, and then moves to put the wounded wolf out of its misery. That grisly business finished, he turns his attention to Drullgut. "We accept your surrender. Make any threatening movements, and your life is forfeit."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 19, 2006)

When the orc surrenders, there is a moment when the command word is still on Vardrin's tongue. But he restrains himself, and, with a shaking hand, puts his wand away. He, refuses, however, to approach the orc, instead opting to keep his wits about him and his eyes on the surrounds. _Don't want any surprises_


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 20, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Thodan offers up a quick prayer to Tempus for their resounding victory, and then moves to put the wounded wolf out of its misery. That grisly business finished, he turns his attention to Drullgut. "We accept your surrender. Make any threatening movements, and your life is forfeit."



Seeing the deadly look in Thodans eyes as he approaches the wounded wolf Drullgut covers the wolf with his own body  laying his head on the wolfs flank he closes his eyes and waits for the final blow to fall, as the seconds pass and still no blow is delivered Drullgut opens his eyes and gazes up at Thodan, pointing to the wolf "If you save Kilnor then Drullgut tells you command word to magic gate, if Kilnor dies then Drullgut not help"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2006)

*Thodan*

It only takes Thodan a moment to come to a decision upon hearing the orc's words. Although not sure what magic gate Drullgut is talking about, the information sounds as though it could be important to the success of their mission. Thodan quickly slings his axe, and crouches down next to the wolf, silently beseeching the Lord of Battles to aid the wounded creature.


*OOC: Thodan spontaneously casts Cure Minor Wounds on the wolf, converting Create Water.*


----------



## stonegod (Jun 20, 2006)

Though there is no one left on the hill to notice, Vardrin grits his teeth as Thodan gives into the orcs demands. _We could have found that knowledge on our own. No need to help that vermin._ Dark thoughts flower in his head, until a voice in his head whispers _*...yes, freeze its lifeblood. it deserves no less...*_ With a start, the wizard comes to himself, and shakes away the spectre of his past that still apparently haunts him.

Begrudgingly, Vardrin walks to the orc. Pointing at the wolf, the wizard says, "There, the deed is done. Now tell us about this gate. Tell us everything."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Nira Cydatell*

Nira kneels next to the battle cleric and assits him in healing the wounded wolf. _All of Nature's creatures deserve love... good or evil..._The prayers of her goddess whisper gently through her thoughts. As soon as the injured creature regains its strength, she begins to gently sooths the beast while the others question the Orc. 

OOC: Heal  +8; Handle Animal +8; If time allows, she will take 20 on both.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 20, 2006)

Thodan kneels down and places his hands upon the injured wolf, a glow encompasses his hands and the wolfs wounds swiftly close, bringing it back from the brink death and leaving it only moderately injured.  The wolf opens it's eyes and gazes around at it surroundings seeing Drullgut it licks his face in an affectionate manner, turning to look back at Thodan it starts to bares it teeth and growl.

Drullgut speaks a command word in Orcish and the wolf quietens down, content to rest it's head upon Drullguts lap while keeping an eye upon the rest of the group.  

Smiling brokenly down at the wolf Drullgut looks up and meets eye contact with Thodan, with a new found respect in his eye "I thank you for saving the life of my friend, you are a warrior who understands the meaning of honour, to activate the magic gate which lies beneath the ruins, you must touch it and say _'Part the Veil of the Universe for me'_ in any language, the portal will then open" 

Looking fondly down upon the dozing wolf he once again locks eyes with Thodan "Before you kill me, I suggest you take Kilnor away from here, she is a loyal friend and will die trying to save me, also I ask one last boon of you, I would be proud if you did me the honour of consuming  my heart" breaking eye contact Drullgut looks to the ground as if he is ashamed "That is, if you consider me worthy"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Nira Cydatell*

She sympathatically places her hand on the battle cleric's, "Is that really necessary? There is much honor in him." Turning from the Thodan, she kneels down and faces the defeated Orc. Calmly, she offers some of her rations to the injured wolf. "Perhaps Drullgut can tell us more about the ones in the runes? Like are there any hostages?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2006)

*Thodan*

Thodan stands as he speaks to the orc. "Your life is not yet forfeit, Drullgut. Tell us what you know of these ruins and who lurks within, promise to give up this life of raiding and robbing innocents, and it may be that we let you live."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 20, 2006)

Drullgut listens gravely to your words "I have failed in my duty to guard these ruins if I return to my tribe I will be killed on sight, so my old life is at an end, however this talk of robbing and raiding is foolishness, years ago all of this land belonged to those of my kind, we only attack those of your kind, in the hope of driving you off from our lands so that we may reclaim them for our children" 

Pausing a moment to collect his thoughts "Despite the grave wrongs your kind has committed upon mine , for the sake of the aid you have given Kilnor I will help you as best I can, while not betraying my tribe." 

"I will tell you this, the magic gate leads to a room full of gates behind one of these gates lurks a small army of Orcs lead by Cressyl Blackbones Chief of my tribe, as strong as you are you will be overcome by sheer numbers, also be warned that there are many other dangers that lurk behind the gates"

Drullgut looks up at you defiantly "I can not in good conscience tell you more, do with me as you will, only release Kilnor allow her to be with others of her kind"


----------



## stonegod (Jun 20, 2006)

Vardrin paces impatiently as the questioning continues, and is visibly upset by the orcs words of first rule. At the orcs last word, the wizard takes the cleric aside and whispers sharply in his ear, "Let us be done with this creature then. Give it the death it requires so we can continue to spare the world of their foul presence."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2006)

Thodan nods as he listens to Drullgut's words, a grim countenance upon his face. "I shall give you honorable death. Follow me over the hill...bring your weapon. I shall not slay a defenseless opponent. Kilnor is free to return to the wildlands."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 20, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Thodan nods as he listens to Drullgut's words, a grim countenance upon his face. "I shall give you honorable death. Follow me over the hill...bring your weapon. I shall not slay a defenseless opponent. Kilnor is free to return to the wildlands."



Lurching to his feet with a smile upon his brutish face Drullgut picks up his weapon and gazes steadily at Thodan "Truly you do me a great honour" turning to look down out Kilnor he issues a command to the wolf while pointing away from the ruins, hearing the command Kilnor rises and races off in the direction pointed.

Walking slowly the gravely wounded Orc follows Thodan behind the hill taking a moment to catch his breath Drullgut stands up straight and readies his weapon with a brief nod he indicates that Thodan should proceed.

*Initiative:*
Thodan: 21
Drullgut: 8


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Stealing the Orc's attention before its fatal battle she asks, "If you would like, I swear to my Goddess Mieklikki I will watch over Kilnor until she can join once more." Her voice is filled with sincere honesty.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2006)

*Thodan*

With no need to exchange any more words with a fellow warrior, Thodan nods to the orc and attacks, slashing at Drullgut with his battle axe.


*
OOC: Attack with battle axe.

AC 21, HP 42, Battleaxe +8 (1d8+3/x3)
*


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 21, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> With no need to exchange any more words with a fellow warrior, Thodan nods to the orc and attacks, slashing at Drullgut with his battle axe.
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Thodan swings his battleaxe in a sweeping arc aimed for Drullguts chest, seeing the attack Drullgut catches Thodan's axe on the haft of his Greataxe, grinning proudly at his achievements Drullgut swings his Greataxe down in a overhand chop aimed for Thodan's head.

Seeing the obvious attack from the mortally wounded Orc Thodan leaps back nimbly and avoids the blow, Drullgut manages once last smiles of victory, with a look of intense pride and respect in his eyes and gazes at Thodan before his eyes roll up into his head and he collapses to the ground his life-blood pumping out in a steady fashion

OOC: Drullgut is now at -1 hit point and bleeding to death.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 21, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Stealing the Orc's attention before its fatal battle she asks, "If you would like, I swear to my Goddess Mieklikki I will watch over Kilnor until she can join once more." Her voice is filled with sincere honesty.



OOC: Lets assume that Drullgut left Kilnor to stay with you, he told you the basic commands (all in Orcish) that Kilnor knows


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2006)

*Thodan*

"May Tempus grant you honorable battle in the hereafter," says Thodan quietly. He then kneels to perform the coup de grace upon his fallen foe. Drawing his dagger, Thodan slays the orc, and then proceeds to cut out his opponent's heart and eat the bloody muscle, honoring his foe's wishes. Once done, he slowly moves back toward his companions, softly chanting prayers to Tempus as he walks.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 21, 2006)

After honouring Drullgut Thodan and the others gather together and look towards the ruins,  seeing Leonara signal the all clear, you set out to join up with Leonara and Stalker.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 21, 2006)

"Bah! Fool Thodan" Glandred growls "It is orc" she says spitting at one of the bodies "And deserves no honour" she turns her back on the scene of the battle and stomps away towards the ruins.

Reaching Leonara, her temper somewhat cooled, she says "We did well, though there was warnings of a huge orc hoard, far beyond our number, amassing behind some gate some where" she expalins as she quickens her pace towards the ruins, keen to have her blades taste more orc blood "Come on, let's go"


----------



## stonegod (Jun 21, 2006)

Vardrin is content that the act is finally done. Like the dwarf, he too is unhappy about the orc's treatment.

As the finally get close enough to the ruins to inspect, Vardrin keeps a keen eye on its construction, trying to find if there is anything ususual about its construction. Octagonal is not a usual building shape.

[OOC: Search check with Knowledge (arcana) and Knowledge (the planes) thrown in]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 21, 2006)

Nira fall in line with the rest of the group. As they make thier way to the ruins she does her best to do her part. 

*OOC: Search + Bardic Knowledge*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2006)

*Thodan*

Rejoining the rest of the group near the ruins, Thodan notes the unhappy looks on Glandred's and Vardrin's faces. "Tempus teaches us that valor can be found in all beings, from the smallest to the largest. Drullgut was a proud warrior, and deserved honorable death. We can all hope to fall in just battle, before the ravages of age or some other natural cause take us."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2006)

*Leonara*

_“Good! The entrance is clear, as far as I can see. There was only one guard left behind, now there is none.”_

Leonara then looks at the wolf, stalking behind the others. _“Who's she?”_


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 21, 2006)

Bounding into line Jack begins looking for a long stick.  He thinks that throwing a stick in with a string might be better than jumping willy nilly into a gate.  Jack doesn't put away his bow expecting an attack even after given the all clear.

"Something don't feel right, the hairs on the back of my neck are standing up," Jack whispers as they near the gate itself.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Meeting up with Leonara she leads you to the north western section of the ruins, looking at the ruins all that remains are the foundations stones protruding from the ground, in the center of the ruins are the remains of an octagonal shaped structure.

Running from north to south is a tunnel under the octagonal platform the northern end of the tunnel appears to have been recently excavated while the southern end is still choked with rubble.

OOC: You are all situated in the square with the blue icon, the squares that are shaded black are where the tunnel is blocked, also on this map each square represents 20' distance. 

Vardrin[sblock]
You believe that the entire complex was made with the aid of magic, other than that there is nothing unusual about the ruins, also you believe that the octagonal structure in the center was most likely a tower[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2006)

Thodan laughs at Leonara's question about the wolf. "Apparently we have a knack for befriending wolves. Do you think that is a commentary on our fine group here?" 

Without waiting for a reply, the cleric moves toward the recently excavated entrance to the tunnel. "I'm guessin' that this is the way to this gate Drullgut spoke of."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2006)

*Leonara*

_“Drullgut? Strange name for a wolf...”_


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Nira Cydatell*

There is a small laugh as Nira corrects Leonara, "Actually the wolf's name is Kilnor. Drullgut was the Orc." With a smile she leans down and playfully ruffles the wolfs main. "And who knows, she might be able to helps once we are inside."

"Speaking of which, how do we get inside?"


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2006)

*Leonara*

_“Oh, I see. So, any more information about 'this gate'?”_


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 22, 2006)

"You can not be serious" Glandred explodes "You're bringing this orc trained flea bag along with us?" she says flicikng a thumb at Kilnor "It'll turn and rip our throats out as soon as it hears the commands of one of its bastard fathers"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Oh, I see. So, any more information about 'this gate'?”_





"Some," says Thodan, ignorning Glandred's outburst about the wolf. He then explains to Leonara everything that Drullgut revealed to him. "So it sounds as if this orc clan has been using these gates to raid the area. If that is the case, and there are too many of them to defeat by force of arms, we may be required to shut down this gate to complete our mission."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 22, 2006)

Vardrin completes his circuit around the structure, and returns to the group. He says nothing to Thodan's comments about "honorable battles" nor regarding the "fleebag"---he is either caught up or purposely ignoring them. 

"Definitely magic construction. Nothing remains of the tower above, so everything, including this portal, must in the subterranean ruins. Looks like the cleared out area to the north is our best bet." He thinks for a moment. "If the orc are just running around, most likely there are few initial traps, at least on the path they took. Hopefully there will be clues to the portal's construction and destruction as well."

With that, Vardrin suggests forming up to start exploring on the inside. "And leave the wolf. It will be tight enough in there already."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 22, 2006)

Jack smacks his head, "Traps I forgot all about them I will go looking." 

Jack now switches to trap finder mode.  He will caution the group to stay behind where he has checked so that they don't get hurt.

OOC: Search 11, DD 11, and Spot 11


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 22, 2006)

With Jack in the lead you begin to slowly approach the tunnel beneath the ruins as you get to the ramp of the tunnel Leonara's keen hearing picks out the faint sound of a voice from the tunnel below.

OOC: Jack stands at the entrance to a 10' wide excavated tunnel which slopes downwards into darkness.  Jack has found no traps so far.

*Initiative:*
Jack: 21
Leonara & Stalker: 20
Chik: 18
Orcs: 11
Thodan: 9
Vardrin: 5
Nira: 5
Glandred: 4


----------



## stonegod (Jun 22, 2006)

Vardrin, alerted by everyone else's reactions, carefully pulls out a snow-white wand and peers intently into the darkness.

[OOC: Move action to take out this wand of _snowball swarm_ and then a move action to listen and spot into the darkness (remember, our freakish boy has darkvision)]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2006)

*Leonara*

Leonara steps forward with Stalker following closely. She has her bow ready and her fingers already hold an arrow to send against the first opponent, that might come into view.


OOC: Move to Z6 and Ready an attack.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 23, 2006)

Jack quick draws his bow and motions to the others to hold up by putting his fist up.  He then proceedes to listen to the air preparing to shoot at first hostile.  He will move silently forward 10 ft. at a time until eitehr 1) he finds the sound makers, 2) he finds a trap, 3) he gets more than 40ft from the party, or 4) he is heard moving.

OOC: Move Silently +12, Hide if necessary +12, Search +11,


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2006)

*Thodan*

Thodan steps into a position to give him a view down the tunnel, and moves one hand to his holy symbol, prepared to cast a spell if need be.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Nire Cydatell*

Nira releases the wolf into the woods and then follows the rest of her group into the tunnels.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 27, 2006)

Jack holds up his clenched hand in what the group has come to recognise as the signal to hold still and be quiet, listening intently he can hear the sounds of rushing footsteps and quiet voices raised in alarm.

Moving forward 10' Leonara takes up her position, drawing back on her Longbow she prepares to attack at a moments notice.

From out of the darkness can be heard a gutteral voice followed by an arrow that strikes Jack in the chest, rebounding off of his armour, peering into the darkness at his unseen foe Jack notices a faint purple light spring up from deeper within the tunnel

Vardrin shift his vision from the mundane and activates his darkvision peering into the tunnel belew Vardrin can make out the form of a Longbow weilding Orc peeking around the corner at the group, as well as a faintly glowing pentaganal archway.

Seeing the Orc Glandred runs into the tunnel and takes up a position next to it readying her axe to strike her foe, yelling up to her friend "Come join in the fun, there are only two Orcs down here"

*Combat Notes:*[sblock]
Orc1: 8 vs AC 19, miss.[/sblock]

*Initiative:*
Jack: 21
Leonara & Stalker: 20
Chik: 18
Orcs: 11
Thodan: 9
Vardrin: 5
Nira: 5
Glandred: 4




OOC: The white squares on the map are what can be seen using mundane vision, while the grey squares are what can be seen via Vardrins darkvision.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 27, 2006)

Vardrin eases up slowly, holding his white wand ahead of him. When he is just behind Jack, he notices the one orc by the purple glow. _What is that thing? Matters not, kill the orc first._ With a sharp word, snowy flurries spray at the orc!

[OOC: Wand of _snowball swarm_ targeted at the corner of AA16. Should get orc 2 and miss the dwarf.]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Nira Cydatell*

Realizing that at this particular point in time she will more than likely do more harm than good, Nira simply decides to wait and see what happens. 

OOC: Delay's action until next round. Making her atop of the initial order.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 28, 2006)

Jack waits backing up 10ft.,  in a stupid move Jack begins to light a torch.

OOC: Making me the target, making me the target, Light the torch anyway.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 28, 2006)

Glandred spins her axes in a deadly arc striking at both orcs

[sblock=ooc]Full round attack with both axes[/sblock]



			
				Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> OOC: The white squares on the map are what can be seen using mundane vision, while the grey squares are what can be seen via Vardrins darkvision.



 And Glandred's


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2006)

Despite being confident in Glandred's ability to handle two orcs in combat, Thodan moves into the tunnel to provide her with some support. As he moves, he chants a brief orison, causing his shield to begin shining with a torch-like glow.


*OOC: Cast light on shield (60 minute duration), move to Y8.*


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2006)

*Leonara*

Leonara slowly advances forward, together with Stalker.


OOC: Moving to the edge of the light. BTW, how far can we see with low-light vision? Up to Glandred?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 2, 2006)

Jack waits backing up 10ft., in a stupid move Jack begins to light a torch.

Leonara slowly advances forward, together with Stalker.

Despite being confident in Glandred's ability to handle two orcs in combat, Thodan moves into the tunnel to provide her with some support. As he moves, he chants a brief orison, causing his shield to begin shining with a torch-like glow.

The Orc closest to Glandred attacks the she-dwarf ferociously trying in vain to find a chink in her defences.

Meanwhile the second Orc waits impatiently by the portal, suddenly the faint purplish light disappears and bright sunlight streams in thru the open portal, leaping forward the Orc disappears and momentarily blocks out the sunlight, speaking a phrase in Orcish the portal begins to flicker, one moment sunlight is streaming thru the next the portal is illuminated by a faint purplish light as the portal begins to close.

Vardrin eases up slowly, holding his white wand ahead of him. When he is just behind Jack, he notices the one Orc by the purple glow. _What is that thing? Matters not, kill the Orc first._ With a sharp word, snowy flurries spray at the Orc!

Hoping to catch the Orc with his wand, Vardrin adjusts his aim slightly and targets the ground next to the portal, the snowball flurry erupts around the portal as it begins to close, whether or not it affected the Orc is hard to tell, as there was no answering cry of pain to accompany Vardrin's spell.

Realizing that at this particular point in time she will more than likely do more harm than good, Nira simply decides to wait and see what happens. 

Glandred spins her axes in a deadly arc striking at the nearest Orc, missing  completely with her hand axe Glandred manages to strike two lightning fast blows with her Dwarven Waraxe, both of which leave behind devastating wounds which causes the Orc to collapse into a lifeless heap.

*Combat Notes:*[sblock]
Chik: Delays actions and attacks Orc 1 16 vs AC 20 (includes cover), miss.
Orc1: Attacks Glandred 19 vs AC 22, miss.
Orc2: Save vs Wand of Snowball Swarm 16 vs DC 13 (10 + 1 Int +2 spell level), success for 4 points of damage

Glandred 
Dwarven Waraxe: Attacks Orc1 19(+10)/23(+5) 2 hits for 21 (9+12) points of damage
Handaxe: 11 (+10) natural 1, miss)
OOC: Glandred can only attack one of the Orcs, as they are to far apart for Glandred to attack both simultaneously
[/sblock]
*Initiative:*
Nira: 22
Jack: 21
Leonara & Stalker: 20
Orcs: 11
Thodan: 9
Chik: 8
Vardrin: 5
Glandred: 4





OOC: The bright yellow circle is the radius of Thodan's light spell, the light yellow circle is what can be seen via the 'dim light' emitted by the light spell (characters with low-light vision can see double the range show with the two circles)

Also the white squares on the map are what can be seen using mundane vision, the light grey squares is what can be seen with low-light vision and the dark grey squares are what can be seen with darkvision (assuming you're within 60' of course).


----------



## Thanee (Jul 2, 2006)

*Leonara*

Leonara heads inside now, holding her bow ready to attack any new opponents; Stalker stays close.


OOC: Move to Z13 (Stalker to Z12) and Ready.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 3, 2006)

Vardrin curses loudly, vexed at the orc's escape. Noting that Glandred seems to have the other orc in hand, he pushes his way forward to the area near the gate. Standing a bit back from it, he will study it for a moment, trying to divine anything about its current status.  I

[OOC: Did he manage to catch what the orc said? Vardirn will double move to get near the gate.]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 3, 2006)

"The scum got away" Glandred spits in anger "Quick. One of you magic using folk get us through here. It can't be too hard to use if the stinkin orc managed it. Come on, he's getting away, and warning the others that we're coming" she is getting more and more agitated knowing that orcs are but inches away while in reality they could in fact be hundreds or even thousands of miles away.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 4, 2006)

Seeing that there are no more enemies to be found in the small tunnel beneath the ruins the party moves quickly over towards the portal, Vardrin steps up and begins to study it closely.

The portal itself is a pentagonal archway covered in an unfamiliar script, as Vardrin gazes at the portal he can see that the back of the portal seems to be changing from being an open doorway which leads to sun-filled box-like room filled with over a dozen portals, then back to it's normal state of being smooth grey stone suffused with a purplish light, it's obvious to Vardrin that the portal is currently unstable and is in the process of shutting down.

"The scum got away" Glandred spits in anger "Quick. One of you magic using folk get us through here. It can't be too hard to use if the stinkin Orc managed it. Come on, he's getting away, and warning the others that we're coming" she is getting more and more agitated knowing that orcs are but inches away while in reality they could in fact be hundreds or even thousands of miles away.

On the other side of the portal the wounded Orc stares at you momentarily before performing a rude hand gesture turning his back on the group he advances towards another portal and reaches out his hand to touch it, spurred to action Leonara raises her bow and sights upon the Orc waiting for the portal to flicker back to the portal room, timing it perfectly Leonara fires two arrows in quick succession, both of which strike true felling the Orc before he has a chance to open the other portal.

Seeing the Orc fall the group breaths a collective sigh of relief, a few moments later the portal finally closes and the purplish light fades away.

*Combat Notes:*[sblock]
Leonara: 26 (17 +9) & 24 (15+9), two hits for 18 (6 + 12) points of damage.
[/sblock]

Vardrin:[sblock]Vardrin heard the Orc say "Close the veil of the universe for me" in Orcish.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jul 4, 2006)

Vardrin smiles grimly at the demise of the last orc, "Well, that one will not warn the others. It closed the gate with the counterphrase to the one that other creature gave us: 'Close the veil of the universe for me'. So we know how to both open and close these things now."

Turning back to the portal, Vardrin begins a closer examination of the runes. "I would like some time to examine these first, before we venture further." If no one stops him, he begins his examination.

[OOC: Decipher Script on the portal runes. BTW: Anything else in this room, or just the portal?]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 5, 2006)

*Thodan*

"By all means, take your time studying this portal. It would be prudent to learn all that we might before venturing further." Thodan keeps his eye on the portal as Vardrin goes about his business, ready for any surprises that might come through.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2006)

*Leonara*

_“Yes, rushing through one of those portals does not seem like the best idea.”_

Leonara continues to stand guard with Stalker's aid.


OOC: Leonara must have used Manyshot for the ready attack then, which certainly makes some sense. Next time I will mention it.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 5, 2006)

OOC: Not much can be determined about the portal other than it is very old, and is indeed of Netheril origin to get further info you'll need to use magic such as legend lore, identify, detect magic etc.  

Also the others in the group (bar Nira and Vardrin) recognise that this portal is exactly the same as the portal in the mines of Brightstone Keep


----------



## stonegod (Jul 5, 2006)

Vardrin finishes his examination and shakes his head. "Nothing more than we already knew: Netherese. The question is, what do we do now? We know there are more orcs _somewhere_, and there are several gates to explore, apparently. Perhaps we can determine where it was going to go and scout ahead somehow?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Nira Cydatell*

"I admit my military knowledge is limited, but I am certain that the other Orc is not sitting on the other side sipping green tea." Nire motions towards the portal. "We need to move quicly or we will for sure loose whatever element of surprise we once had."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 6, 2006)

"Hey Thodan I am no history buff but don't this hunk of rock look familiar?  I have seen it some place before," Jack lifts his finger in the air, "Yes the last time we were slaughtering Orcs we found one of these...the keep!  That is the place. Now we are getting somewhere, though it is a circle we are getting somewhere."

"Yes let us go visit the great and powerful Oz," Jack sees that noone gets it, "Let us just go get us some new Orc tuxedoes!"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 6, 2006)

"Tuxedos?" Glandred asks scratching at her head "What are they and why would I want one from an orc?". While the gate is being examined she cleans and sharpens her axes, all the time grumbling about how much she hates orcs.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 6, 2006)

"Yes, this does seem to resemble the portal we found in the mines. Quite interesting. Perhaps the orcs we fought at Brightstone are part of this same clan, and used the portal to reach the keep." Thodan pauses and thinks for a moment. "If that be the case, the pose a danger not only to this region, but to us as well. We should move through this portal and see what we might discover."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2006)

*Leonara*

_“We should probably find a way to block the passage through these portals. The one in the mines at the very least.”_


----------



## stonegod (Jul 6, 2006)

"Aside from collapsing this room, I do not think we are capable of permanently destroying this artifact. Though, if we do so, that only eliminates this one gateway---there were several others in the destination room. Thus, we will likely have to destroy the orcs first, then disable the portals if need be."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 6, 2006)

*Thodan*

"Let us proceed then." The cleric reaches out and touches the portal, and utters the command word. "Part the Veil of the Universe for me."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 6, 2006)

Vardrin finishes his examination and shakes his head. "Nothing more than we already knew: Netherese. The question is, what do we do now? We know there are more orcs _somewhere_, and there are several gates to explore, apparently. Perhaps we can determine where it was going to go and scout ahead somehow?"


"I admit my military knowledge is limited, but I am certain that the other Orc is not sitting on the other side sipping green tea." Nira motions towards the portal. "We need to move quickly or we will for sure loose whatever element of surprise we once had."

"Hey Thodan I am no history buff but don't this hunk of rock look familiar?  I have seen it some place before," Jack lifts his finger in the air, "Yes the last time we were slaughtering Orcs we found one of these...the keep!  That is the place. Now we are getting somewhere, though it is a circle we are getting somewhere."

"Yes let us go visit the great and powerful Oz," Jack sees that no one gets it, "Let us just go get us some new Orc tuxedos!"

"Tuxedos?" Glandred asks scratching at her head "What are they and why would I want one from an Orc?". While the gate is being examined she cleans and sharpens her axes, all the time grumbling about how much she hates orcs.

"Yes, this does seem to resemble the portal we found in the mines. Quite interesting. Perhaps the orcs we fought at Brightstone are part of this same clan, and used the portal to reach the keep." Thodan pauses and thinks for a moment. "If that be the case, the pose a danger not only to this region, but to us as well. We should move through this portal and see what we might discover."

_“We should probably find a way to block the passage through these portals. The one in the mines at the very least.”_

"Aside from collapsing this room, I do not think we are capable of permanently destroying this artifact. Though, if we do so, that only eliminates this one gateway---there were several others in the destination room. Thus, we will likely have to destroy the orcs first, then disable the portals if need be."


"Let us proceed then." The cleric reaches out and touches the portal, and utters the command word. "Part the Veil of the Universe for me."

~~~~

Placing his hand upon the portal and speaking the command phrase causes the grey rock at the back of the portal to begin to emit a soft purplish light, after a few seconds the back of the portal seems to disappear.

Looking thru the portal you can see a room approx 70' square which contains over a dozen similar portals, the room is filthy with debris and old stains, there are signs that the room once contained a roof, which judging by the remaining burnt spars, fell victim to a fire in previous centuries.

The room also possesses a faint musky smell as if the room has been used as a lair for some sort of animal.

~~~~

Stepping thru the portal you enter the room and gaze around, above each portal a number has been written in white paint, looking back at your portal and see the number 1 painted above it on the wall.





OOC: The Orcs that are in the stonelands bear the markings of a tribe from the Thunderpeaks which is different from the Orc markings at Brightstone Keep, also the Orc that Leonara killed is in front of your portal, which is a change from my previous post, previously I had stated that Leonara killed the Orc when it was about to activate another portal, since I did this without consulting the maps I didn't realise that the portal wasn't visible from your portal.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 6, 2006)

The mage whistles through his teeth, admiring the portals. He turns around in the circle, trying to take everything in. "Anyone know where this could be? Any obvious signs?" Looking once more terrestrial. "And more importantly, where those blasted orcs came from?"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2006)

*Leonara*

Leonara slowly turns around in a full circle, looking at each of the portals.

_“Well... where do we start?”_


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 6, 2006)

OOC: FYI - The Orc that Leonara killed was in the process of moving away from your portal in a clock-wise direction.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 6, 2006)

"Perhaps they left some tracks in this mess?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Nira Cydatell*

OOC: (Bardic Knowledge: +9) (Knowledge Nature: +11)


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 7, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> OOC: (Bardic Knowledge: +9) (Knowledge Nature: +11)



OOC: It would help if you give me some guidelines regarding what info you're looking for


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 7, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> OOC: It would help if you give me some guidelines regarding what info you're looking for




OOC: Anything about the room & portals really. The animal smell too.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2006)

*Thodan*

"Perhaps we should examine each portal in turn, carefully, and see if we might find clue as to where any of them lead? Orcs are not the smartest of peoples, and they may have left some sign as to where these lead, besides the obvious numbers." As he speaks, the cleric of Tempus turns to regard Leonara and Jack. "Would you mind covering us as we search? It would not bode well to be surprised by something coming through one of these portals."


----------



## stonegod (Jul 7, 2006)

"Perhaps one of our scouts can check to see if the orcs left a trail or tracks first? That would save us the effort, unless nothing can be found in this dung." Vardrin's face visibly holds distaste. "If we do have to start a direct search, it must be one on the clockwise side; the orc was going that way."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2006)

*Thodan*

"Keep in mind, my friends, that following the orc's exact path may not be the wisest course of action before us. Drullgut spoke of his tribe and their overwhelming numbers. I am not one to flinch at the thought of combat against an orc horde, but it seems we can accomplish our task best by striking our enemy with surprise. It would not be advisable to alert this orc chieftain to our presence until we have done as much damage to their operation as possible."


----------



## stonegod (Jul 7, 2006)

"Then finding a trail or trails will give us the information we need to avoid the chosen gate, if the orc-spawn was not misleading us."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 8, 2006)

"Kill em all" Glandred rumbles.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 8, 2006)

Thodan smiles at the dwarf's comment. "I always had a feeling that I would die knee deep in orc corpses with a cursing dwarf by my side." With a wink at Glandred, Thodan goes back to examining the portals.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 9, 2006)

Jack begins searching the room for tracks or other movement marks. "Why does it have to be in dung and not in dirt?"  Jack starts sweeping down the line moving in reverse number order.  He is also looking for traps just incase.

"So if we find the right way to go are we actually going to go there or are we going to go somewhere else?  I mean are we going to take the orc army on or are we going to sit here and wait for them to come so we can pick em off one by one."

OOC: Search +11, Spot +11, Listen +11,  Disable Device +11: For tracks or traps left by the orcs.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 10, 2006)

Searching the room it is easy to notice the many mud-splattered tracks criss-crossing the room, after careful examination Leonara (the only person with both the track feat & survival skill) can tell that portals 1 to 7 have been accessed with portals 1, 4, 5 & 6 being the most heavily used.

Also during the groups investigation you found recently signs of battle (within the last 15 minutes) although no bodies were to be found, it is also clear that an effort has been made to largely clear this room of debris, although small piles still remain.

OOC: Jack and Chik found no traps, Nira racked her brain but failed to remember anything relevant about the room or the smell, however once Vardrin gets a good whiff of the smell he instantly recognises it as Griffon.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 10, 2006)

"Griffon's? What in the Nine Hell's would Griffon's be going here? Anyone have any idea at all where we are? Night would make it easier, but still." Vardrin then turns to the portals. "For the matter at hand, is appears portals 2 and 7 are the least used of the ones currently in use. Shall we explore one of them first, or go for the heart in 4, 5, or 6? I prefer to take the attack, of course."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2006)

*Thodan*

"Tempus favors the bold. Four, five or six sound like good places to start."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Nira Cydatell*

_A Griffon..._ She thinks to herself as she begins to look around. "A Griffion..." She whispers to herself as her feet begin to follow her eyes. "Griffons have wings.... If it has wings, then it must fly." She comments to herself. Her mind making mental connections through vaste library of useless knowledge. "And most flying creatures have a nest or worse..." Her voice grows from a whisper to a volume loud enough for everyone to hear. "A layer." Her eyes drift from the group to the sky. "And we are in it." Her words trail off her lips.

"We do not want to be here went it returns"


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 10, 2006)

"Jack favors the living...the only reason I am for agreeing is I don't want to appear suddenly in a hot volcanoe.  Not my idea of a good time.  So Thodan and Vardrin I shall choose out of your three choices: How 'bout 4?  No 5, just kidding guys.  Let's really go with 4."  Jack finishes with a big grin on his face knowing that he really doesn't care which one they choose but they have to start some where, they have to start some time.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 10, 2006)

*Leonara*

_“Alright, let's see where these creatures are hiding,”_ Leonara says with a somewhat grim determination, her bow held firm in her slender hands. Stalker at her side pricking his ears in anticipation.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2006)

*Thodan*

"Portal Number Four it is, then." With a wink at Jack, Thodan continues. "Let's hope your pick is a lucky one." Moving to the portal, the cleric prepares to activate the gate. "Are we all ready?"


----------



## stonegod (Jul 10, 2006)

Vardrin nods, taking a step back. Wouldn't want the mage in the front.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 11, 2006)

After a brief discussion the group decides to activate portal number 4, getting into position Chik advances on the portal and utters the command phrase which causes the back of the portal to begin to glow with a purplish light, after a few seconds the back of the portal disappears as the two portals are linked together.

~~~~

You look out into a thick, primeval forest. The air is warm and smells of earth, bark, decaying plants and other woodland odours.  The ground slopes down away from you, as if you were looking down a large hill.

A veritable army of orcs, all staring at you among the trees from their side of the portal, confronts you. One of the orcs roars a one-word command, and a dozen orcs rush towards you, weapons raised and screaming war cries.  They appear to have been expecting you.

*Initiative*
Vardrin 19
Glandred 16
Cressyl 16
Thodan 14
Jack 12
Tharlock 10
Chik 9
Nira 7
Leonara & Stalker 5
Orcs 1

OOC:[Sblock]
There are approx 200 orcs on the other side of the portal   they all bear the crossed lightning bolt symbol of Thunderpeak orcs.

Portal Operation
After the command phrase is spoken it takes one round for the portal to connect to it's counterpart, during this time the back of the portal glows purple (as does it's counterpart).  Once the connection has been made the two portals are connected and it appears that the back of the portal has disappeared, the distance between the portals is reduced to zero, so travel from one portal to the other is instantaneous. (The space between the two portals has been warped or folded until they are joined)

When the command phrase to close the portal is spoken the portal immediately (as of that initiative count) becomes unstable, and for one round (up to the same initiative count) anything which tries to travel thru it, has a percentage chance of making it thru or failing.

If the command phrase is spoken to activate the portal, while the portal is unstable, the portal continues to remain unstable but after one round (as of the new initiative count) the portal will re-establish a wormhole connection. 
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jul 11, 2006)

Vardrin is obviously displeased. "By the Barbed Beard of Bezzelbub! Someone close that damn portal!" With that, he quickly barks word of arcane might, and another frozen pea of death strikes from his hand.

[OOC: uttercold fireball to get the 12 rushing us as best as possible, getting as many of the rest as feasible.]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 11, 2006)

*Thodan*

"Beshaba's black luck," curses Thodan loudly. Without missing a beat, he calls upon Tempus for aid, directing his prayer against the closest group of orcs to survive Vardrin's spell.

*OOC: Cast Sound Burst upon the tightest concentration of orcs still surviving after Vardrin's attack.*


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 11, 2006)

Glandred is champing at the bit to go through and hack some orcs apart but has more sense than to attack a whole horde by herself "C'mon you yellow bellied curs, let's get out there and teach these orcs a lesson or two" she cries as she waits to see who will follow her through the portal "If'n no one will help me attack can we funnel them through the portal and collect a pile of orc bodies on the doorstep?" she prepares herself to split an orc in two if it should happen to make it through the portal.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2006)

*Leonara*

_“If they simply charge in here, they will die, regardless of their numbers,”_ Leonara says calmly. Then she pulls the string of her bow back, aiming for the leader of the orcs, the one that has given the command.


OOC: Rapid Shot. +9/+9/+4 (1d8+7/x3).


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 13, 2006)

Vardrin is obviously displeased. "By the Barbed Beard of Bezzelbub! Someone close that damn portal!" With that, he quickly barks word of arcane might, and another frozen pea of death strikes from his hand.

The ball of freezing energy erupts among nine of the charging Orcs, in the wake of the deadly attack all that remains are small frozen hunks of the nine shattered bodies.

Glandred is champing at the bit to go through and hack some orcs apart but has more sense than to attack a whole horde by herself "C'mon you yellow bellied curs, let's get out there and teach these orcs a lesson or two" she cries as she waits to see who will follow her through the portal "If'n no one will help me attack can we funnel them through the portal and collect a pile of orc bodies on the doorstep?" she prepares herself to split an orc in two if it should happen to make it through the portal.

"Beshaba's black luck," curses Thodan loudly. Without missing a beat, he calls upon Tempus for aid, directing his prayer against the closest group of orcs to survive Vardrin's spell.

Clutching their ears in pain two of the orcs collapse to the ground with blood streaming from their eyes and ears, leaving behind one lone very scared orc.

Jack seeing one remaining orc, bravely continuing to climb the hill sights upon him, and releases his arrow at his wounded foe, the arrow buzzes thru the air and strikes the orc a glancing blow, off of his metal helm, leaving him unharmed.

From within the Orcish horde can be heard the ominous sounds of spellcasting suddenly a pea-sized ball of flame emerges from within the horde and streaks towards the portal, in an instance it has passed thru to your side of the portal and you're all engulfed within the fierce flames, in a second the spell has passed leaving everyone with minor burns, Chik and Leonara seemed to have faced the brunt of the assault which leaves Chik unconscious on the floor, and Leonara severely burnt.

Calling upon the forest maidens power, Nira summons a thick cloud of bats to block the Orcs entrance to the portal

Seeing her viewing obstructed by the swarm of bats Leonara painfully makes her way over to the portal and utters the command phrase to close it down.

The portal begins to flicker between showing a veiw from the other portal to being a stone wall.

*Initiative*
Vardrin 19 (Cast Uttercold fireball for 33 points of damage DC 17, save vs Fireball 17 [11 damage])
Glandred 16 (save vs Fireball 18 [11 damage])
Cressyl 16 
Thodan 14 (Cast Sound burst for 6 damage DC 15, save vs Fireball 18 [11 damage])
Jack 12 (Fires arrow at Orc2 13 vs AC 15, miss, save vs Fireball 27 [11 damage])
Tharlock 10 (Cast Fireball for 22 points of damage DC 16)
Chik 9 (save vs Fireball 14 [22 damage])
Nira 7 (Cast Summon Swarm[Bats], save vs Fireball 25 [11 damage])
Leonara 5 (Deactivates portal, save vs Fireball 12 (nat 1*) [22 damage])
Stalker 5 (save vs Fireball 23 [11 damage])
Orcs 1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 9, 10, 11, 12 (Instantly killed by Uttercold Fireball)
Orcs 2, 7, 8 (Save vs Soundburst, [16, 9, 7] 2 failures 1 success)
** At this stage I'm not going to make any saves for Leonara equipement, despite the fact she rolled a natural 1, while it would be realistic, it would also be a mighty pain if Leonara lost the majority of her items, for ease of game play I'll assuming that they made their saves*

*Conditional Summary*
Vardrin 19/30
Glandred 36/47
Thodan 31/42
Jack 33/43
Chik -2/20
Nira 14/25
Leonara 11/33
Stalker 23/34
Orc2  Mortally Wounded

Portal4




Portal Room


----------



## stonegod (Jul 13, 2006)

Vardrin grits his teeth, and quickly moves of to the side of the filckering portal. While drawing something from his pack, he states, "The swarm will distract them for now, but they know we're here! We need to get to one of their lesser used portals to regroup!"

[OOC: Move to hug the wall near #2, and then dig one of his _potions of cure moderate wounds_ out of his pack]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2006)

"Agreed," says Thodan, moving to Chik's side. "It is time for a strategic withdrawal. Do we go back to the Stonelands, or do we temp fate with one of these other portals?" Thodan places his hands upon Chik, and prays to Tempus to heal his fallen companion. As he finishes his prayer, he looks over to Vardrin. "What would happen if I attempt to dispel the magic of that portal?"


*OOC: Spontaneously cast Cure Moderate Wounds, dropping Silence.*


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2006)

*Leonara*

Cursing silently for her slow reactions, while moving into the center of the room, Leonara draws her wand and activates it, to begin tending her wounds. Stalker follows her and stands guard.


OOC: Move to AR9, Draw Wand; Activate Wand. Stalker moves to AP8.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 13, 2006)

Glandred pats at the embers that still cling almost lovingly to her newly charred clothing "Yeah, maybe we've bitten off a huge chunk of agro and our jaws ain't big enough to chew" she mutters as she moves away from the portal "Whoever heard of magic using orcs anyway? It's just not right!" she shouts her axes gripped loosely in her hands "Somehow destroying these portals would be the trick. Something we need to do very quickly, whatever else we do they'll just track us, it'll be a race if we can't destroy this place." she suggests as her eyes sweep the walls looking for any imperfections in the stone that supports the portals.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 14, 2006)

"Why are you dispelling it friend?  Why not use the close command we learned...it was in orcish was it not?"  Jack notches another arrow preparing for another orc to close.  "I think it would be, my dwarven friend, in our best interest to wait to kill them all at a later date.  There would be nothing I would enjoy more than watching them all die by your hands and my bow."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 16, 2006)

Vardrin grits his teeth, and quickly moves of to the side of the flickering portal. While drawing something from his pack, he states, "The swarm will distract them for now, but they know we're here! We need to get to one of their lesser used portals to regroup!"

Digging out a potion from his pack Vardrin quaffs it quickly and immediately can feel it's healing power course thru his body.

"Agreed," says Thodan, moving to Chik's side. "It is time for a strategic withdrawal. Do we go back to the Stonelands, or do we temp fate with one of these other portals?" Thodan places his hands upon Chik, and prays to Tempus to heal his fallen companion. As he finishes his prayer, he looks over to Vardrin. "What would happen if I attempt to dispel the magic of that portal?"***

Thodan lays his hands upon his fallen companion and channels healing energy thru his hands, at Thodan's touch his wounds stop bleeding and begin to close, and gradually a rosy complexion is restored to his face. 

*** OOC: If you succeed on your Dispel Magic attempt vs the portal then, the item will become non-magical temporarily for 1d4 rounds. 

Cursing silently for her slow reactions, while moving into the center of the room, Leonara draws her wand and activates it, to begin tending her wounds. Stalker follows her and stands guard.

Glandred pats at the embers that still cling almost lovingly to her newly charred clothing "Yeah, maybe we've bitten off a huge chunk of agro and our jaws ain't big enough to chew" she mutters as she moves away from the portal "Whoever heard of magic using orcs anyway? It's just not right!" she shouts her axes gripped loosely in her hands "Somehow destroying these portals would be the trick. Something we need to do very quickly, whatever else we do they'll just track us, it'll be a race if we can't destroy this place." she suggests as her eyes sweep the walls looking for any imperfections in the stone that supports the portals.

Looking the portals over Glandred immediately sees that the portal while flush with the walls, are separate from them, and figures it would be possible to move or topple a portal.

"Why are you dispelling it friend?  Why not use the close command we learned...it was in orcish was it not?"  Jack notches another arrow preparing for another orc to close.  "I think it would be, my dwarven friend, in our best interest to wait to kill them all at a later date.  There would be nothing I would enjoy more than watching them all die by your hands and my bow."

~~~~

While you talk the portal continues to flicker between the two locations, suddenly it stops altogether and the light begins to fade away

*Initiative*
Vardrin 19 (Quaffs potion, heals 15 points)
Glandred 16 
Cressyl 16 
Thodan 14 (Cast cure mod wounds on Chik, heals 16 points)
Jack 12 
Tharlock 10 
Chik 9 
Nira 7 (Cast cure light wounds on herself, heals 10 points)
Leonara 5 (Uses wand of cure light wounds, heals 6 points)
Stalker 5 

*Conditional Summary*
Vardrin 30/30 
Glandred 36/47
Thodan 31/42
Jack 43/43
Chik 14/20 
Nira 24/25
Leonara 17/33
Stalker 34/34

Portal Room - Round 3


----------



## Thanee (Jul 16, 2006)

*Leonara*

Leonara continues to heal herself another two or three times, while the rest decides where to go now.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 17, 2006)

"Try toppling it. Dispel is a temporary solution at best; we need to block it off. Would be best if we could drop it in the Dragonmere, but we work with what we have."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2006)

Thodan gives Chik a friendly pat as the man regains consciousness, and then stands and moves to the portal. Hearing Vardrin's words, he looks at the portal doubtfully. "Glandred, your aid would be most appreciated" Then, calling upon Tempus for divine strength, Thodan heaves against the portal, trying to topple it to the floor.


*OOC: Thodan will use his Strength domain power, increasing him to STR 20 for 1 round.*


----------



## Thanee (Jul 17, 2006)

*Leonara*

_“If they always come through this side, maybe we can turn the portal around, so it faces the wall?”_


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 17, 2006)

Jack just looks at the portal, "Well boys and girls we better think of something else casue those little orcs know we are here..."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 17, 2006)

"Try toppling it. Dispel is a temporary solution at best; we need to block it off. Would be best if we could drop it in the Dragonmere, but we work with what we have."

Thodan gives Chik a friendly pat as the man regains consciousness, and then stands and moves to the portal. Hearing Vardrin's words, he looks at the portal doubtfully. "Glandred, your aid would be most appreciated" Then, calling upon Tempus for divine strength, Thodan heaves against the portal, trying to topple it to the floor.

_“If they always come through this side, maybe we can turn the portal around, so it faces the wall?”_

Jack just looks at the portal, "Well boys and girls we better think of something else cause those little orcs know we are here..."

~~~~

Thodan and Glandred move to either side of the portal, with Chik at the ready to close the portal in the event of it opening, getting a grip on the smooth sides of the portal is initially a differcult proposition, Both Thodan and Glandred strain with their considerably might but fail to topple the heavy portal, wiping the sweat off of their slippery hands they both change their grips slightly for better purchase.

Straining once more they feel the portal move a fraction, gritting their teeth they continue to strain against the reluctant portal, slowly working the portal backwards and forwards they inch it out away from the wall, finally able to put their fingers behind the portal they place their feet against the wall, and with a mighty heave they finally manage to topple the portal over onto it's front, with a collective sigh and much cheering you begin to think that the worst is finally over.

That is until you hear the ear-piercing screech of a large bird-of-prey.

Diving out of the mid-morning sky you eyes alight upon a fierce sight indeed, swooping towards you is a majestic looking two-headed Griffon.

*Initiative*
Jack 24 
Thodan 19
Vardrin 15 
Nira 15
Chik 12 
Griffon 12
Leonara 8
Stalker 8 
Glandred 6 

*Conditional Summary*
Vardrin 30/30 
Glandred 36/47
Thodan 31/42
Jack 43/43
Chik 14/20 
Nira 24/25
Leonara 30/33 (Healed 13 points via two uses of her Wand of Cure Light Wounds)
Stalker 34/34

OOC: It took two rounds to topple the portal, and then the Griffon showed up.  BTW this isn't a surprise round.

Portal Room - Griffon Battle, Round 1


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2006)

*Thodan*

"When it rains, it pours," says Thodan, with a shake of his head. Ever ready for battle, the war priest moves toward the winged beast, chanting as he does so. A  glowing battleaxe, shining with the divine might of Tempus, appears nears the creature, and rapidly slashes in at it.



*OOC: Move to AQ5, cast Spiritual Weapon, attack +7, damage 1d8+2/x3 - 6 round duration*


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2006)

*Leonara*

Leonara waits to see where the griffon flies to.


OOC: Delay to beginning of next round.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 20, 2006)

Glandred prepares to strike at the great bird if it should come within range of her axes "If we get the chance we should topple the rest of these arches" she growls as she watches the monstrous avian descend.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 20, 2006)

Jack doesn't look happy, "I told you this whole gate travel thing was going to burn us, now I know I was right."  Jack pulls his arrow getting ready to attack the winged monster.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 20, 2006)

Vardrin slumps a bit as the griffin arrives. Trying to gage the enemy, he draws his wand preparing for an attack.

[OOC: Draw wand of magic missles; ready to activate it if attacks.]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 21, 2006)

Jack doesn't look happy, "I told you this whole gate travel thing was going to burn us, now I know I was right."  Jack pulls his arrow getting ready to attack the winged monster.

As the Griffon sweeps down towards Jack and Nira, Jack releases an arrow which strikes it chest solidly.

"When it rains, it pours," says Thodan, with a shake of his head. Ever ready for battle, the war priest moves toward the winged beast, chanting as he does so. A  glowing battleaxe, shining with the divine might of Tempus, appears nears the creature, and rapidly slashes in at it.

As the axe appears the two-headed g\Griffon dips it's wing slightly, narrowly avoiding the enchanted blade.

Vardrin slumps a bit as the griffin arrives. Trying to gage the enemy, he draws his wand preparing for an attack.

As the Griffon closes upon it's prey Vardrin activates his wand and watches in satisfaction as the magical dart seek out and strike the Griffon, leaving behind four scorched marks on it's tawny coloured body.

Nira seeing the approaching threat reaches for her bow and quickly looses an arrow, Nira curses soundly as her arrow harmless strikes one of the creatures beaks.

Raising his right hand Chik calls upon his dark heritage and releases a potent blast of eldritch energy, the blast strikes the beast squarely between it's two heads leaving behind a devastating wound

Though terribly wounded the mad beast lands before it's prey, it's two heads mad with fury strike out at both Jack and Nira ripping thru their flesh with pathetic ease.

Leonara cooly waits to see where the griffon lands, with a sharp command Stalker sets off for it's unprotected rear, getting a grip with his sharp teeth, Stalker manages to open a shallow wound upon it's lion-like flank.

Glandred prepares to strike at the great bird if it should come within range of her axes "If we get the chance we should topple the rest of these arches" she growls as she watches the monstrous avian descend.

Seeing the Griffon land in front of Jack and Nira, Glandred charges into the fray, striking out the Griffon, Glandred lands a solid blow to it shoulder.

*Initiative*
Leonara 25 (Delays actions)
Jack 24 (Attacks Griffon 29, hits for 7 damage)
Thodan 19 (Cast Spiritual Weapon, attacks Griffon 10, miss)
Vardrin 15 (Activates Wand of Magic Missile 13 damage)
Nira 15 (Attacks Griffon 7, miss)
Chik 12  (Mortalbane Eldritch 15, hits for 18 [Blast 2d6 +2d6 +1d6 SA] damage)
Griffon 12 (Attacks Jack 31 [confirmed critical 30] for 18 damage and attacks Nira 26, for 11 damage)
Stalker 8 
Glandred 6 (Attacks Griffon 25, hits for 7 damage)

*Conditional Summary*
Vardrin 30/30 
Glandred 36/47
Thodan 31/42
Jack 25/43
Chik 14/20 
Nira 13/25
Leonara 30/33
Stalker 34/34
Griffon < 20% of total HP's

Portal Room - Griffon Battle, Round 2


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 21, 2006)

Setting her feet firmly Glandred swings her wickedly sharp axes at the beast "Ya should have picked something else for dinner, we got teeth and bite back" she growls as she attacks.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 21, 2006)

Jack grimaces at the sharp pain from the bite.  "Damnedable thing, feel my arrow's sting," Jack backs off getting 10 feet away from the beast and fires another of his arrows.

OOC: Move to AT then AS, Fires again +11 1d8+3+2d6  AC 20


----------



## stonegod (Jul 21, 2006)

Vardrin, not wanting to expell unneeded energy, waits patiently for the others to take care of the best. He keeps an eager eye out to ensure their victory.

[OOC: Ready action---if it attacks again (and thus survives everyone else's attacks, use another charge]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 21, 2006)

*Leonara*

With the griffon right in front of her, Leonara now raises her bow to unleash a hail of arrows against the beast, while Stalker viciously attacks the winged lion.


OOC: Rapid Shot; Attack +10/+10/+5 Damage 1d8+5/x3.
Stalker: Power Attack 4; Attack +8 Damage 1d8+10 (or +14?).


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2006)

"TEMPUS," shouts Thodan, rushing to melee with the mighty beast. He draws his axe as he moves, slashing at the creature as he nears. His summoned weapon also continues its attack upon the winged beast.


*OOC:

Move to AT8, attack +8, damage 1d8+3/x3
Spiritual Weapon, attack +7, damage 1d8+2/x3 - round 2/6 duration

*


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 31, 2006)

With the griffon right in front of her, Leonara now raises her bow to unleash a hail of arrows against the beast, while Stalker viciously attacks the winged lion.

Firing off three arrows in quick succession, two pierce the Griffons chest and throat, while the third narrowly misses it.  With barely a screech of protest the two-headed Griffon collapses to the ground, with great gouts it's life-blood spurts from it's many wounds.

After the short but brutal battle silence reigns in the Netheril portal room.

*Initiative*
Leonara 25 (Rapid shot 23, 18, 12. Two hits for 8 and 12 points of damage)

*Conditional Summary*
Vardrin 30/30 
Glandred 36/47
Thodan 31/42
Jack 25/43
Chik 14/20 
Nira 13/25
Leonara 30/33
Stalker 34/34

Portal Room - Griffon Battle, Round 3


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 31, 2006)

Jack clutches at the wound left by the griffin, "Hey Thodan, mind helping me patch this up?"  Jack seems to be looking at which gate is going to be next.

"Not that I don't like it here but I think we need to find a place to go and fast so we are not in the wide open." 

OOC Jack lost almost half his life on a single bite he is not looking to complain but that hurt.  I just want to get out of here rest up and come at it again another day.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2006)

Thodan moves to Jack's side and examines his recent wound. Praying to Tempus, he beseeches the Lord of Battle to bestow his healing upon the brave scout. That done, he turns to regard the others. 

"Jack has a point. It is perhaps time to withdraw to a safer place, where we can rest undisturbed and recover from our recent battles. Back the way we came might prove to be the best option, as we already know that area, and no foe awaits us there."



*OOC: Drop Hold Person to cast Cure Moderate Wounds on Jack.*


----------



## stonegod (Jul 31, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Jack has a point. It is perhaps time to withdraw to a safer place, where we can rest undisturbed and recover from our recent battles. Back the way we came might prove to be the best option, as we already know that area, and no foe awaits us there."



"For now. Perhaps the fallen gate will hold, but I would be more comfortable if we could either seal it away in stone or transport it to the bottom of an ocean or somesuch. We will need to determine a permanent solution."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 31, 2006)

*Leonara*

_“But will that solve the problem with the brigands? There might be other such portals.”_


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 31, 2006)

"Come on" Glandred says as she sheathes her axe "Let's topple the rest of these arches. That'll give us enough time to get back, report the, at least temporary, closure of the portals and get someone with more firepower out here to do something more permanent"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 31, 2006)

*Leonara*

_“A veteran mage with the right spells could probably fill this room with stone or earth, which would make it difficult, at least, to get to them.”_


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2006)

"Should we not first investigate the other protals? At least peer through them and see where they might lead? Just think of the wonders and challenges that might lie beyond them..."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 31, 2006)

*Leonara*

_“Admittedly, I am curious as well, even though it would probably be safer to just disable them. But as long as we do not get such a warm welcome again, I'm in.”_


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 2, 2006)

"Well perhaps a couple of us could prepare ourselves to topple a portal while someone else looks through it? Then, if we have any trouble, we just push" Glandred suggests.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 2, 2006)

OOC: Let me know what portal you want to go to thru.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2006)

*Leonara*

_“As long as you do not topple it onto my head, I'm willing to volunteer to look through one. How about this?”_ Leonara points to the one 4 steps further along the cycle (going clockwise) from the one they had used last.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2006)

Thodan nods at Leonara's choice. "By all means. Let us see where it leads."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 2, 2006)

Stepping up to the portal marked with the number eight Leonara places her hand on it's surface and intones the command phrase, strangely the portal remain quiescent and refuses to respond to her commands.

* Conditional Summary *
Vardrin 30/30 
Glandred 36/47
Thodan 31/42
Jack 31/43 (Thodan cast cure mod wounds, heals 16 points)
Chik 14/20 
Nira 22/25 (Cast cure light wounds, heals 9 points)
Leonara 30/33
Stalker 34/34


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2006)

Thodan smiles as the portal fails to respond."Ha, it looks like your touch has the exact opposite effect of Jack's! Not necessarily a bad thing, of course."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2006)

*Leonara*

_“Or it doesn't work for some reason. Someone else wanna try? Or should we just try the next one?”_


OOC: Stalker has 49 hit points, since we became 6th level.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 3, 2006)

Vardrin moves where he can keep a wary eye on the four portals known to activate. "Perhaps not all work on the same phrase---it may be only these on this side. Try this one over here"---motions to the one anti-clockwise from the portal they entered.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 3, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Vardrin moves where he can keep a wary eye on the four portals known to activate. "Perhaps not all work on the same phrase---it may be only these on this side. Try this one over here"---motions to the one anti-clockwise from the portal they entered.



OOC: The portals are conviently numbered for both your and my use, please let me know what portal number you want to access.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2006)

"I vote we try portal eleven. That sounds like a good number."


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 3, 2006)

Glandred moves towards the portal and grips its left side tightly "Who's helping to push this thing over if things go pear shaped?" she asks of no one in particular. As she waits she studies the stone of the portal, looking for any weak points that might help topple the arch.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 6, 2006)

Moving to the portal marked number 11 you attempt to activate it but with little success, deciding to check the portals in a clock-wise manner you discover that portals number 11 thru to 16 are all out of commission, along with portal number 8.

* Conditional Summary *
Vardrin 30/30 
Glandred 36/47
Thodan 31/42
Jack 31/43 
Chik 14/20 
Nira 22/25 
Leonara 30/33
Stalker 49/49


----------



## Thanee (Aug 6, 2006)

*Leonara*

_Well, then... let's try them all, shall we?”_

Unless there are objections, Leonara will start with number 1 and try all of them in clockwise direction, that havn't been tried yet. Always waiting for her companions to gather in whatever fashion they deem appropriate to be prepared in case one of them actually works.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2006)

Thodan keeps careful watch as Leonara moves from portal to portal, ready to come to her aid at the first sign of danger.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 7, 2006)

Starting from portal number 1 you are pleased to see that the portal back to the stonelands is still operational, closing that down you move over to portal number 2 and activate it.

Beyond the portal is a desert. A hot, dry wind blows thru the portal, carrying bits of dust and sand with it.  The view outside reveals the rocky, debris-strewn top of a hill overlooking a barren, sandy wasteland.  Dunes are visible in the distance, as are low rocky outcrops.  To the left, you see mountains.  Nearer, the hilltop is covered in numerous scraggily , brown plants and dirty, odd-shaped stones, some of them flat and geometrically regular (squares rectangles and so on).

* Conditional Summary *
Vardrin 30/30 
Glandred 36/47
Thodan 31/42
Jack 31/43 
Chik 14/20 
Nira 22/25 
Leonara 30/33
Stalker 49/49


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 7, 2006)

Glandred stands taught and ready, every nerve singing in anticipation of toppling the large arch to the ground if the command is given "What's in there? she asks, her shoulder set against the stone of the arch on the back side of the portal.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 7, 2006)

*Leonara*

Leonara describes what she can see, and then asks _“Should I close the gate and try the next one now?”_


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 7, 2006)

"I don't know the she-dwarf replies Should I push it over?"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 7, 2006)

*Leonara*

_“Considering, that there is no imminent danger, I would say, that isn't necessary.”_


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 7, 2006)

"OK" Glandred says as she shrugs her shoulders and moves over to the next portal to be examined. Striding behind it she spits on her hands, gets a good grip of the arch and sets her shoulder against the hard stone "Ready when you are" she says with determination.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2006)

*Thodan*

"I would prefer not to destory any of these portals unless we have to. It is obviously a find of important archaelogical value. And depending on where these portals lead, this place may have significant strategic or even economical value for Cormyr."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 7, 2006)

Repeating the same procedure as before, Leonara moves over to portal number 3 while Thodan and Glandred take up a position to either side of the portal. Reaching out Leonara touches the portal and activates it.

The Portal opens into a deep forest over level ground, except for a low mound about 25 feet in front of the archway.  Trees are closely spaced except in a clearing that extends 30 or so feet around the mound.  Tumbled building stones, very worn and covered with moss, can be seen around the overgrown clearing.  The woodland is idyllic and quiet.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 7, 2006)

Vardrin takes his time studying each opening as the others go from place to place. "Seems to be a possible ruined structure over in this one"---pointing to the desert---"and this tower for this one seems to have been destroyed. It is unfortunate it is not night in any of these locales; we could try to figure out where they may be. Perhaps the position of the sun?" He looks as the quiet druid. "Perhaps some lore of your kin could roughly place them?"

[OOC: Any relevant knowledges, Vardrin will use. ]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 7, 2006)

*Leonara*

_“Nice place,”_ Leonara comments, before closing the portal and moving to the next.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 8, 2006)

Glandred stomps over to the next portal and assumes the stance.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 8, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Vardrin takes his time studying each opening as the others go from place to place. "Seems to be a possible ruined structure over in this one"---pointing to the desert---"and this tower for this one seems to have been destroyed. It is unfortunate it is not night in any of these locales; we could try to figure out where they may be. Perhaps the position of the sun?" He looks as the quiet druid. "Perhaps some lore of your kin could roughly place them?"
> 
> [OOC: Any relevant knowledges, Vardrin will use. ]




With a keen eye Nira scans the new landscape, hoping to find any clue that might tell them where they are or what this place might be. 

OOC: Your wish is her command  j/k 
OCC: @LR Bardic Knowledge and Knowledge Nature


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 10, 2006)

Nira, in a shaky voice turns to the group and says. "I hazard to say this, but I feel I must. For every step that we take I feel that we might be going to far." She takes a brief pauses as she attempts to summon up the rest of her courage. Standing up to the masses was never an easy thing for her. Continuing she says, "Our _'mission'_," a word that she is obviously not comfortable with saying, "was to find and stop the Orc raiders. Have we not done such that? I wonder if perhaps it would be best for us to go back to the Crown and request some kind of base camp to be made in the portal room." Her eyes drift towards the ground as she trails off with, "Though I must admit, I am not solider or tactician."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2006)

Thodan glances at Nira, and considers her comments. He could tell that she was not the courageous type, but also knew that it took a brave person to face their own fears. For that, at least, she deserved some amount of respect. "Perhaps, Nira, or perhaps not. It is possible, though unlikely, that there are more than one portal into this chamber that the orcs are using. If this is the case, we could find ourselves overrun by their warriors at any time. We should ensure that there are no other imminent threats to Cormyr before returning."


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 10, 2006)

"I agree with Thodan" Glandred says strongly with a nod in his direction.

"But what you say makes sense also" she says as she turns her fiery gaze on Nira "Got the eye on the prize. Good, good. We'll make a warrior of you yet" she chuckles "But me axe still feels the need to bite orc flesh so play along for a while eh?"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2006)

*Leonara*

_“Besides, I'm curious to see what else is hidden behind these wondrous gateways.”_


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2006)

Thodan smiles at Leonara's words. "A adventurer's heart you have, my friend. Surprises and challenges are what make life worth living. Now, let us open the next gate and see what me might discover!"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 13, 2006)

OOC: Nira recognises that some of the flora is unique to the High Forest, also Vardrin guesses that the previous portal most likely led to the Anauroch desert, the former home of the Netheril Wizards.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Nira Cydatell*

Nira walks over to a pad of yellow looking flowers that has over grown an area of the old ruins. Kneeling down, she takes a careful eye to the exotic flower and says, "I have heard of these flowers before, Yellow Buttercups. They are a rare and unique flower." Rising back to her feet, she brushes the dirt off her clothes and turns to face the rest of the group. Continueing she says, "What makes them so unique is that they require a specific type soil or they will not grow. A soil that can only be found in the High Forest."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 14, 2006)

"High forest? The other is the Great Desert, once home to the Netherese. Their reach was long indeed."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2006)

*Thodan*

"The High Forest, eh? If I am not mistaken, that is one of the largest forests in the Realms, and quite a ways from Cormyr? It seems these portals have a long reach, indeed."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 14, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Nira walks over to a pad of yellow looking flowers that has over grown an area of the old ruins. Kneeling down, she takes a careful eye to the exotic flower and says, "I have heard of these flowers before, Yellow Buttercups. They are a rare and unique flower." Rising back to her feet, she brushes the dirt off her clothes and turns to face the rest of the group. Continueing she says, "What makes them so unique is that they require a specific type soil or they will not grow. A soil that can only be found in the High Forest."



As Nira steps thru the portal to examine the buttercups her keen eyes picks out what appears to be smattering of blood on the grass around the portal, looking back at her companions her face noticeably pales as she sees for the first time that the portal is covered in bloody hand prints.

It is at this point that Nira finally notices that the forest is deathly quiet.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2006)

Noticing the look upon Nira's face, Thodan quickly moves to her side, wary of any threat to his companion.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 14, 2006)

*Leonara*

As she was just about to close the portal, Nira moves past Leonara and steps through it. _Humans, and their lack of patience..._ the elf thinks.

_“What now? Do you want to see what's behind the other portals, or rather go exploring here?”_

As Nira suddenly grows pale, Leonara's grip around her longbow tightens, as she tries to discern, what might have caused the sudden change.

_“A problem?”_


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 16, 2006)

Glandred moves cautiously over to the portal, pulling her waraxe and hand axe from their homes.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 16, 2006)

Vardrin cautiously peaks his head through, shaking it at the sight. "Is it recent? Can you tell what made them?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Nira Cydatell*

As if locked in some horrific hypnotic trance, all Nira can do is stare at the blood covered portal. With a great force of will, she finally pulls herself away from the portal and kneels down towards the ground. “Look… at the… portal…” Is all that she is able to say, her lunch threatening to spew out uncontrollably onto the ground.  Slowly after a few deep breaths she is finally able to regain control over her stomach. It is then that the ire silence of the forest finally takes its notice. “We must leave this place. Now.” She says as she slowly she stands back up and looks deeper into the forest. “For I fear we have walked straight into the dragon's den.”

OOC: Bardic Knowledge and Knowledge Nature for the hand prints, plus another search and spot check.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 17, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> As if locked in some horrific hypnotic trance, all Nira can do is stare at the blood covered portal. With a great force of will, she finally pulls herself away from the portal and kneels down towards the ground. “Look… at the… portal…” Is all that she is able to say, her lunch threatening to spew out uncontrollably onto the ground.  Slowly after a few deep breaths she is finally able to regain control over her stomach. It is then that the ire silence of the forest finally takes its notice. “We must leave this place. Now.” She says as she slowly she stands back up and looks deeper into the forest. “For I fear we have walked straight into the dragon's den.”
> 
> OOC: Bardic Knowledge and Knowledge Nature for the hand prints, plus another search and spot check.



OOC: The hand prints appear approx human sized and are no more than a few hours old, scanning the forest Nira notices that there are signs that the ground was recently churned up by foot prints, also there appears to be some faint drag marks leading from the low shrub covered hill to the portal.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2006)

*Leonara*

_“Can I help you with that?”_ the elven ranger asks, Leonara had stepped through the portal as well in the meantime and moved up to Nira's side with Stalker right at her heels, ears pricked.

She then takes a look at the scene and tries to discern as much as she can from the foot prints.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 19, 2006)

"Lord Hawklin charged us 'to explore these ruins and see what they contain in the way of threats to the kingdom, remove these threats, and report back on them.' If there is someone wounded, and it could be a thread to Cormyr, we must investigate."
 With that, Vardrin prepares to follow into the forest.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 19, 2006)

Glandred shrugs her shoulders and follows the others through the portal. Letting her companions investigate the scene Glandred stands ready to defend them with her mighty axes.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Aug 19, 2006)

Jack pulls his bow loose, "On to another strange adventure, maybe I should write a book."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 20, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> OOC: The hand prints appear approx human sized and are no more than a few hours old, scanning the forest Nira notices that there are signs that the ground was recently churned up by foot prints, also there appears to be some faint drag marks leading from the low shrub covered hill to the portal.




Nira looks at the portal in detail and says, "Whom ever made these hand prints, did so within a few hours. The blood is still fresh."  Looking through the grass she continues to say, "I believe there was some kind of battle here. The grass is trampled and there are what looks like drag marks leading from the low shrubs back to the portal."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 21, 2006)

"Lead on then, Mistress Nina, or show the paths to the others so we may get to the bottom of this."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nira Cydatell*

Nira blushs with embaressment as the focus begins to shift on her. Hiding her eyes, she turns her gaze back the trambled earth "You give me too much credit." She says, "Though I try to be one with Mieklikki, I am no tracker. Leonara would be a better guide than I."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 22, 2006)

_“Can I help you with that?”_ the elven ranger asks, Leonara had stepped through the portal as well in the meantime and moved up to Nira's side with Stalker right at her heels, ears pricked.

She then takes a look at the scene and tries to discern as much as she can from the foot prints.

"Lord Hawklin charged us 'to explore these ruins and see what they contain in the way of threats to the kingdom, remove these threats, and report back on them.' If there is someone wounded, and it could be a thread to Cormyr, we must investigate."
 With that, Vardrin prepares to follow into the forest.

Glandred shrugs her shoulders and follows the others through the portal. Letting her companions investigate the scene Glandred stands ready to defend them with her mighty axes.

Jack pulls his bow loose, "On to another strange adventure, maybe I should write a book."

Nira looks at the portal in detail and says, "Whom ever made these hand prints, did so within a few hours. The blood is still fresh."  Looking through the grass she continues to say, "I believe there was some kind of battle here. The grass is trampled and there are what looks like drag marks leading from the low shrubs back to the portal."

"Lead on then, Mistress Nina, or show the paths to the others so we may get to the bottom of this."

Nira blushs with embarrassment as the focus begins to shift on her. Hiding her eyes, she turns her gaze back the trampled earth "You give me too much credit." She says, "Though I try to be one with Mieklikki, I am no tracker. Leonara would be a better guide than I."

~~~~

With Leonara in the lead you begin searching the eerily quiet clearing for further signs of battle, following the drag marks toward the small hill Leonara discerns that approx three people fought and died in this clearing all of which were dragged towards the low hill, there boot prints ending abruptly 20' away from the hill.

As the group continues to approach the hill, two vine-like tendrils suddenly erupts from the ground, one tendril strikes out at Glandred, but the canny dwarf manages to nimbly duck out of the way.

*Initiative*
Thodan 21
Vardrin 18
Nira 13
Leonara 12
Stalker 12
Jack 11
Chik 11
Plant Monster 8 (AoO at Glandred 14, miss [moving thru a threaten square])
Glandred 2

Combat Summaries[sblock]
*Spell Summary*

* Conditional Summary *
Chik 18/24 
Glandred 44/55
Jack 31/43 
Nira 22/27 
Leonara 30/33
Stalker 49/49
Thodan 31/42
Vardrin 30/30 
[/sblock]

High Forest - Round 1


----------



## stonegod (Aug 22, 2006)

Making sure he is a distance from the thing, Vardrin eyes it warily while drawing forth his snow-white wand. Assuming he does not identify it as something not hindered by cold, he sends a cold burst to stop the beast!

[OOC: wand of _snowball swarm_ to target the creature w/o hitting the others]


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 22, 2006)

Glandred stops when the vine attacks and swings both axes hard at the plant "The soil around here must be very fertile" she quips with a grunt as she attacks.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2006)

*Thodan*

With the smile of one who enjoys the thrill of battle, Thodan draws his battleaxe and moves to aid Glandred, swinging furiously at the plant creature.


*OOC: Attack +8, Damage 1d8+3
AC: 21, HP: 31/42
*


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 22, 2006)

*OOC: I've updated my IC post with the map, silly me forgot to attach it.*


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Nira Cydatell*

Nira hums a small tune along with motioning with her fingers. Feeling the natural magical energies grow within her, she smiles as she molds them to her will. 

OOC: Cast Detect Magic on herself and then concentrates on any unknown magical aura. Thanks Thanee.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 23, 2006)

*Leonara*

Taking a step away from the hill, while Stalker moves around to her unprotected side, snarling and growling, Leonara raises her bow and unleashes a hail of arrows against whatever the tentacles are attached to.


OOC: Leonara: 5-ft. step to CN5; Full Attack (PBS/RS) +10/+10/+5 ranged (1d8+5/x3).
Stalker: Move to CP4; Ready Attack against incoming foe.

@Bloodweaver: _Resistance_ doesn't stack with Nira's _vest of resistance_.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 28, 2006)

With the smile of one who enjoys the thrill of battle, Thodan draws his battleaxe and moves to aid Glandred, swinging furiously at the plant creature.

Moving along side Glandred Thodan deftly dodges out of the way of one of the flailing tendrils, taking a swing with his axe Thodan's weapons bites into the tough tendril and manages to chip a away a small part of the vine-like tendril.

Making sure he is a distance from the thing, Vardrin eyes it warily while drawing forth his snow-white wand. Assuming he does not identify it as something not hindered by cold, he sends a cold burst to stop the beast!

Unsure of exactly what he is facing Vardrin nonetheless can see that the tendrils appear to emerge from the small hill taking a chance Vardrin focuses on the hill and unleashes his frigid spell upon it.  The spell strikes with devastating results with the whole hill shuddering as the cold freezes and shatters a portion of it outer skin, revealing a thick ropey interior.

Nira hums a small tune along with motioning with her fingers. Feeling the natural magical energies grow within her, she smiles as she molds them to her will. 

Nira examines the locale but fails to find any unusual magic energies, seeing the results of Vardrins spell it becomes apparent to her that the small hill is infact some sort of plant-like creature, racking her brain though fails to bring up any results.

Taking a step away from the hill, while Stalker moves around to her unprotected side, snarling and growling, Leonara raises her bow and unleashes a hail of arrows against whatever the tentacles are attached to.

Seeing the results of Vardrins spell Leonara aims at the small hill and looses 3 arrows in quick succession. two of the arrows sink deeply into the interior of the plant-like creature, causing it to shudder once more, while the other bounces of the tough exterior of the creature.

Moving forward Jack takes aim at the plant creature and strikes the creature with deadly accuracy.


The two tendrils finally stir to action, one of the tendrils whips out at Jack, striking him a solid blow to the chest, while the other tendrils slams down upon Stalker who emerges unfazed by the attack thanks to his leather barding.

Glandred stops when the vine attacks and swings both axes hard at the plant  both which bounce off the tough skin of the tendrils "The soil around here must be very fertile" she quips with a grunt as she attacks.

*Initiative*
Thodan 21 (Moves and attacks 24 vs AC 18, hits for 5 damage)
Vardrin 18 (Cast Snowball Storm, 25 points of damage)
Nira 13 (Cast Detect Magic)
Leonara 12 (Moves and attacks 18, 19 & 16 vs AC 18, two hits for 12 & 12 points of damage)
Stalker 12 (moves and readies attack)
Jack 11 (Moves and attacks 20 vs AC 18, hits for 3 + 11[skirmish] points of damage)
Chik 11 (Mortlabane Blast Eldritch Blast 20 vs AC 6, 9 damage)
Plant Monster 8 (AoO at Thodan 20 vs AC 21, miss [moving thru a threaten square], Attacks Jack 20 vs AC 20, hits for 12 damage and Stalker 22 vs AC 25, miss.)
Glandred 2 (Attacks 15 & 17 vs AC 18, two misses.)

Combat Summaries[sblock]
*Spell Summary*

* Conditional Summary *
Chik 18/24 
Glandred 44/55
Jack 19/43 
Nira 22/27 
Leonara 30/33
Stalker 49/49
Thodan 31/42
Vardrin 30/30 
Plant Monster: 66% / 100% Health.
[/sblock]

High Forest - Round 2


----------



## Thanee (Aug 28, 2006)

*Leonara*

Leonara retreats further, seeing how far the plant tentacles reach. Even while she steps back, the nimble elf draws and looses arrow after arrow against the aggressive mound. Stalker meanwhile snarls and snaps at the tentacles that tried to strike him.


OOC: Leonara: 5-ft. step to CM4; Full Attack (RS/Inspire Courage) +12/+12/+7 ranged (1d8+8/x3).
Stalker: Ready to attack the tentacles, if they lash out against him again. (Probably useless, but hey... he's not _that_ smart.)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2006)

*Thodan*

"TEMPUS!" The priest of the Lord of Battles calls the name of his god loudly, chopping away with his axe at the mass of viney tendrils and vegetation before him.





*
OOC: 
Will delay until after Nira to take advantage of her bardic music...
Attack +11 (normally +8), Damage 1d8+7 (normally 1d8+3)
AC: 21, HP: 31/42
*


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 29, 2006)

Glandred takes a step forward, starting to position herself to attack the core of the plant, and swings her axes heavily at the closest tentacle.

OOC: Going to take baby steps (5') and use full attack actions trying to get into a position to attack the centre of the plant. How many rounds will that take? 5 to get to CQ9?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Nira Cydatell*

Nira step towards the center of the party and begins to sing a battle hardening tune while pounding rythimically on her drum. 

OOC: 5' step to 'CK5', Plays inspire courage (+2 Att, +2 Dam, +2 Saves vs Fear) with drum (+0, +1, -1) and cast inspirational boost [immediate spell action] (+1, +1, +1) for a total bonus of +3 attack, +4 Damage, +2 saves vs fear. *Thodan and Vardin might want to delay until Nira's turn*.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 29, 2006)

Pleased the his wand was able to damage the beast, Vardrin uses it again to send a swarm of cold at it. "What is this thing? Anyone know?"

[OOC: Another use of _snowball swarm_]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 30, 2006)

"TEMPUS!" The priest of the Lord of Battles calls the name of his god loudly, chopping away with his axe at the mass of viney tendrils and vegetation before him.

Seeing that the Tendrils are nowhere nearby Thodan moves over to the hill-sized plant creature and sinks his axe into the soft loam covering the strange monster.

Pleased the his wand was able to damage the beast, Vardrin uses it again to send a swarm of cold at it. "What is this thing? Anyone know?"
[sblock=OOC]Nira failed her Knowledge (Nature) check, so no one know what the creature exactly is.[/sblock]

Pointing his wand at the plant creature Vardrin causes another patch of frosty devastation to the hill-sized plant.

Nira step towards the center of the party and begins to sing a battle hardening tune while pounding rhythmically on her drum. 

Leonara retreats further, seeing how far the plant tentacles reach. Even while she steps back, the nimble elf draws and looses arrow after arrow against the aggressive mound. Two of the three arrows strike deeply into the plant creatures 'flesh' while the other arrows mearly sinks into a patch of dirt causing no harm to the creature.

Stalker meanwhile snarls and snaps at the tentacles that tried to strike him.

Retreating slightly away from the plant creature Jack aims and looses an arrow deep into the exposed vitals of the plant creature.

Releasing another blast of eldritch energy Chik adds to the devastation visited upon the plant creature.

Leaking a vicious green fluid from it's many injuries you notice the wounds begin to slowly repair and knit themselves together.

Before your eyes the hill-sized creature begins to rip itself loose from the ground exposing the horror below.






Glandred takes a step forward, starting to position herself to attack the core of the plant, and swings her axes heavily at the closest tentacle.
[sblock=D20Dazza]Next round Glandred will be in position to attack the plant creature at CN9[/sblock]

*Initiative*
Thodan 21 (Moves and attacks 14 vs AC 18, miss)
Vardrin 18 (Cast Snowball Storm, 20 points of damage)
Nira 13 (Plays Inspire Courage and cast Inspirational Boost)
Leonara 12 (Moves and attacks 18, 22 & 13 vs AC 18, two hits for 9 & 13 points of damage)
Stalker 12 (readies attack)
Jack 11 (Moves and attacks 23 vs AC 18, hits for 11 + 11[skirmish] points of damage)
Chik 11 (Mortlabane Blast Eldritch Blast 19 vs AC 6, 15 damage)
Plant Monster 8 (Full Round action to tear itself loose from the ground)
Glandred 2 (5' step)

Combat Summaries[sblock]
*Spell Summary*
Inspire Courage: +2 on attacks, damage and +1 on saves vs fear
Inspirational Boost: +1 on attacks, damage and saves vs fear

* Conditional Summary *
Chik 18/24 
Glandred 44/55
Jack 19/43 
Nira 22/27 
Leonara 20/33
Stalker 49/49
Thodan 31/42
Vardrin 30/30 
Plant Monster: 31% / 100% Health.
[/sblock]

High Forest - Round 3





http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=161557


----------



## Thanee (Aug 31, 2006)

*Leonara*

Now that she can see the plant creature, Leonara recalls what she might have heard about this kind of nature's whim. Meanwhile, she lets another volley of arrows fly.


OOC: Leonara: Knowledge (nature) +7; 5-ft. step to CL3; Full Attack (RS/Inspire Courage) +12/+12/+7 ranged (1d8+7~8/x3).
Stalker: Continues to ready.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 31, 2006)

Glandred steps forward, and with a deep throated growl, raises her axes and attempts to bury them in the meaty main pulp of the plant.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 31, 2006)

Pleased that cold seems to be doing something, but concerned that it may not be damaging it quick enough, Vardrin expends another charge of the wand to fight the plant monster.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2006)

Thodan steps forward with Glandred, doing his best to keep himself between the plant beast and the rest of his companions. He strikes out again with his axe, chopping at it like one would chop a log into kindling.

*
OOC: 
Attack +11 (normally +8), Damage 1d8+6 (normally 1d8+3)
AC: 21, HP: 31/42*


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 31, 2006)

Nira continues to fill the area with her rhythmic beat. Seeing that the abomination is almost defeated, she waits till just the last possible moment before casting her spell the will ensure its defeat. 



OOC: Takes 5ft step to CK6. Delays until the end of round and then cast Snakes Swiftness Legion centered on her. (That should get everyone.) All effected members will receive one extra attack (with the appropriate bonuses) on her initiative. Bardic music expires in 5 rounds.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Sep 1, 2006)

Jack shakes his head, "Wow what a daydream, felt like someone else was controling my actions."  Jack takes a 10-foot step back and fires at the plant beast.

OOC: CI 9;  +11 (+12 w/in 30ft.) 1d8+2 20x3 +2d6


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 2, 2007)

In well co-ordinated strikes of magic, missiles and melee attacks the team manages to gravely injure the mysterious plant creature as it finishes pulling itself free from the ground.

Rearing up before the staunch dwarven warrior and the warrior-priest of Tempus it's tendrils wraps itself around both of their bodies in a crushing embrace, lifting it's squirming prey with ease the plant creature opens it's cavernous mouth and clamps it's root-like teeth into both of it's tasty morsels.  With a final squirt of blood the dwarven warrior goes limp in it's embrace, while the doughty warrior-priest continues his struggle.

Seeing that the plant creature is on the very cusp of deaths door and aided by Nira's magic the group quickly finishes off the mortally wounded creature under a hail of missiles.  As it relinquishes it's tenuous grip on life both Glandred and Thodan come crashing down to the ground.

Though gravely wounded himself Thodan's first concern is in saving the life of his dear friend Glandred, checking her body for signs of life he finds none and bows his head in remembrance of her fighting spirit. 

Seized my a grave anger at the unjust end to Glandred's life, the warrior priest lifts his head with a look of renewed determination "No, she will not die this day Glandred deserves to live!" casting a swift healing prayer upon himself Thodan leads his companions swiftly thru the portal until the group stands once again in the room of portals. "We must return to Arabel and demand that the crown restores Glandred's life, then we must return here to finish what we started".
__________________________

The next few hours are a blur of frenetic motion, anxious looks and raised voices as you finally convince the commander of the Purple Dragons to allow you to return to Arabel to raise your fallen companion.  Stepping thru the portal the body of your fallen companion is whisked away from you by a group of Clerics and you are led once more to the Manor of Lord Hawklins to rest and recuperate.

After a night of restful slumber you gather once again in Lord Hawklins Gazebo to await news of your fallen friend, you are relieved to hear than Glandred was restored to life, but will require many days of bed rest before she is healthy enough to fight again.

After informing Lord Hawklin of what you discovered at the Stonelands Ruins he takes on a pensive look as he digest your revelations. "You bring I'll news indeed, it's seems Cormyr is facing a larger threat than just marauding bandits.  If the army of Orc's manages to seize control of this network of portals, they would be able to strike with impunity, they must be stopped."

Lord Hawklin looks uncomfortable as his eyes alight thoughtfully upon both Jack and Chik he motions to one of his servants and you can barely make out the words "Bring the others" before he turns his attention back to the party. 

Locking his gaze first on Jack then Chik he clears his throat before speaking "Cormyr has a mission of utmost urgency which requires both of your unique talents, as well as the aid of your companion Glandred. I understand that you'll want to see your current mission thru to it's completion, but it can't be helped. Cormyr needs you." as he finishes speaking a servant steps forward and leads your two friends away.

Turning his attention to those who remain the handsome face of Lord Hawklins smiles in apparent amusement "Fair not we just so happen to have an unusual pair of operatives to aid you in your current mission" as he finishes speaking your eyes are drawn to two newcomers as they are lead towards the gazebo.  Your eyes quickly skip over what appears to be a tough looking shield dwarf, locking squarely on to a _man_ of monstrous proportions who clearly carries the blood of both dragons and ogres stamped upon his features.

"Allow me to introduce Dowkan and Goran, they will be joining you on your current mission"

OOC: Everyone is now fully healed and rested.


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2007)

*Thodan of Tempus*

Thodan looks over the two newcomers with an appraising eye, taking stock of the newcomers. Then he steps forward, still looking disheveled despite the good night's sleep. His hair is a tangled mess of greasy brown locks, and the beginnings of a dark beard can be seen upon his rugged, weather face. His clothes are well-worn and oft-patched, and still bear spots of dried blood from the encounter with the plant-beast. His vibrant cobalt eyes are bright and shining, though, and his round shield bearing the blazing sword of Tempus is clean and polished. He holds his hand out in a warrior's greeting to Dowkan and Goran. "I can see that the spirit of Tempus is strong with the two of you," he says, his voice deep and gruff, "be welcome among us."


----------



## Legildur (May 2, 2007)

The dwarf almost suspiciously eyes the offered hand.  Wiping the palm of his right hand on his tunic he meets the hand and shakes it firmly. "Dowkan Jarand, Weradann Clan," he says simply.  "I hears ya have orc trouble," he adds as his brown eyes blaze fiercely.  Twisting the right fork of his dark brown beard, his eyes look over the others.  But he says nothing more.

OOC: Let me know if the text colour (MediumTurquoise) clashes.


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2007)

"HI!" The large man booms, a near-shout filling the room. "oops, sorry, I forget use indoor voice!" He chuckles and sticks out a meaty hand, completely enveloping the nearest person's hand "I named Goran, Goran of Elzyn I am."  He says, pumping the hand, a broad smile on his face.


----------



## Legildur (May 2, 2007)

Dowkan puffs his ruddy cheeks in poorly concealed irritation as the half-ogre's voice booms across the room.  He folds his arms across his broad chest and waits.


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2007)

Thodan nods, his thick hair flying about his shoulders as he does so. "Orcs a'plenty, 'tis true. We believe we've found their main camp, but there are hundreds of them. We killed a dozen or more, but were forced to topple the portal that led to their camp to prevent the entire army from coming through."


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2007)

Goran turns his gaze to Thodan as though hearing the word 'orc' for the first time, a scowl reaching his face as he lets go of the hand he was shaking.  Even to those who've just met him, the scowl seems out of place on such a gentle face. "Orcs?  Goran REALLY not like Orcs.  What we do about orcs?  Goran get to smush orcs?Orcs mean, they deserve smushing, they do bad things to people, and Goran not like..." *He continues Rambling about the badness of orcs until interupted or until he looses his train of thought at which point he just stops, nods, and concludes with "Orcs bad!"


*OOC: BTW, apparently, THIS is brown... go figure..*


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 3, 2007)

*Nira Cydatell*

Nira accidentally lets out a small giggle as the obvious large warrior booms his greeting across the room. As some of the attending eyes begin to drift in her direction, she quickly lowers her head and does her best to hide her blushed cheeks. Regaining control, she raises her large blue eyes and politely greats the newcomers. “Greetings. I am Nira Cydatell.” She says in a nymph-like tone. “Whisperer of Mieklikki and defender of her Kingdom. I bid you welcome to our merry band of travelers and servants of the Crown.”


----------



## Legildur (May 3, 2007)

Dowkan frowns visibly at the mention of a portal and an orc army.  But he grunts and nods in acknowledgement to Nira's greeting.


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2007)

Not one for wasting time or idle chit-chat, Thodan is obviously anxious to be on his way. "There is no sense wasting anymore time when there is honorable battle to be won. Let us gather such supplies as we need, and make our way back to the portal chamber."


----------



## Jemal (May 3, 2007)

"Goran always ready!  What are friends doing after go through portal?"


----------



## Thanee (May 3, 2007)

*Leonara*

_“Greetings and well met, Dowkan and Goran,”_ the elven huntress says, a smile on her thin lips and curiosity in her emerald eyes. _“I'm Leonara, and this is Stalker.”_ She pets the large canine at her side, who eyes the strangers with apparant suspicion.

_“And I agree, we shouldn't waste too much time. Now that our band has been strengthened once more, we should see what we can do to stop the menace to this country and everything beyond.”_


----------



## Jemal (May 3, 2007)

Goran's eyes go wide with Child-like Glee when he sees the 'puppy', and he reaches out a hand almost timidly towards it, cooing in a soft voice "Nice doggie, stay."


OOC: Handle Animal+5, BTW.  the Gentle Giant gets along well with animals.


----------



## Thanee (May 3, 2007)

*Leonara*

Stalker snarls and growls in response, but stops as soon as Leonara tells him to.

_“I would be careful with him. Stalker doesn't like strangers. And right now, that's what you are to him. It will take some time until he will trust you, if you prove worthy of his trust, that is.”_


----------



## stonegod (May 3, 2007)

The simply dressed man with the rapier strokes his goatee at the introduction of the others. He shakes his head at the groups hastiness. "We best be better prepared this time, then. Some manner of stealth, protection from fire, and a means to silence the spell caster are what are needed. I cannot provide any of these." After thinking a moment, the man catches himself. "Ah, an introduction. Vardrin. Mage in the Crown's service."


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2007)

Thodan smiles slightly at Vardrin's words. "Silence, I can provide. Perhaps cast upon one of Lenoara's arrows? When she sticks it in that spellcaster, that should deal with him handily. Also, I can provide some protection from the fire, but not for all of us. And it will significantly drain my resources to do so..."


----------



## Thanee (May 3, 2007)

*Leonara*

_“Don't look at me, I'm not a mage. Best I can offer is protection against cold feet.”_

_“I am quite stealthy, though, and can probably manage the sticking the arrow into the orc shaman part.”_


----------



## Legildur (May 3, 2007)

"Me dwarven axe will silence him soon enough!" declares Dowkan as he eyes the cooshie with some suspicion. "That's a bloody big dog that one," he mumbles. "But I be right to go."


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2007)

Thodan nods at the dwarf, a grim smile upon his face as he pats his own battleaxe. "One of us will get the shaman, not to doubt. And I must say, I would enjoy the challenge of facing their chieftain down in battle, as well."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 5, 2007)

*Nira Cydatell*

“I cannot help but feel that our safety would be in greater danger if we didn’t setup some kind of camp in the main chamber area.” She says in her usually soft tone towards the group. She turns her wide eyes towards the Crown and asks, “Would the Crown not be able to help in making this possible? Perhaps the spoils from the Keep’s mine could be used in supplying this outpost?”


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 7, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> “I cannot help but feel that our safety would be in greater danger if we didn’t setup some kind of camp in the main chamber area.” She says in her usually soft tone towards the group. She turns her wide eyes towards the Crown and asks, “Would the Crown not be able to help in making this possible? Perhaps the spoils from the Keep’s mine could be used in supplying this outpost?”




Smiling at your suggestion Lord Hawklin takes a moment to ponder Nira's question before responding "You may or may not be aware, but the crown has a standing offer of granting the title of the Stonelands to whomever is willing to setup a permanent outpost and actively patrol the adjacent lands, making it a relatively safe place to travel."

"As I understand it you and your group have already claimed an abandoned outpost on the northern border of Eveningstar, thus I believe that the proceeds from the gem mines are yours to do with as you please." 

"Additionally if you wished to use some of the funds with which you are being paid for this mission (12000gp in gems), to permanently occur and safeguard the portal network, then I'm sure that the crown could come to some sort of amenable agreement between all interested parties."

"But I suggest that we discuss this further *once* you've gained control of the portal network"

_____________________________

After the introductions are over you join Lord Hawklin in his morning repast before setting off once more back thru the portal to the Stonelands.  After the usual scrutiny of your papers from the Commander of the Purple Dragons you're finally allowed to depart from the camp towards the ruins.

OOC: Let me know what preparations if any you make before setting out, and how you intend to approach the ruins.  BTW it's approx 9.00 in the morning local time.


----------



## Legildur (May 7, 2007)

Dowkan struggles to hide his amazement of the portals and what they can achieve.  After a few minutes, he grudgingly accepts their existence and then thinks nothing more on it.

Unfamiliar with the lands and their destination, he simply follows for a bit.

"So, what's the skinny on them ruins?" he asks of no one in particular as they walk along, easily keeping pace with the taller humans.

OOC: Where is everyone??


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2007)

"The terrain is extremely rugged. We should be able to get close to the ruins without being seen. That is how we approached the first time." Thodan runs a hand through his tangled hair. "We slew the ruins guardians are first time through, and sealed the portal leading to the main orc host. However, I would not discount the possibility that the orcs know of another portal and have reinforced their position here. We should be careful."

With that, the cleric of Tempus nods and begins moving toward the ruins once again.

*LR, Thodan will lead the way back to the ruins, along the same path as the first time.*


----------



## Jemal (May 8, 2007)

Goran follows along "So where the orcs?  How far these Ruins?"


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2007)

"Six hours travel, perhaps. Three hours by road, and another three to cover the last five miles over the harsh terrain." answers Thodan, wondering if the big brute of a warrior had paid any attention to his remarks earlier about the orcs. He would have to watch this one. Ignorance could lead to death in battle. "The orc guards were garrisoned at the ruins, but we dealt with them. There is a netowrk of transport portals within the ruins that open to points all over Faerun. The main orc army was found through one of these portals. Glandred and I managed to topple the portal, sealing it, but I have no doubts that the orcs have found another way back to the ruins."


----------



## Jemal (May 8, 2007)

[sblock=OOC:Rhun]
Since Goran was introduced, you've not said how far away the portal is, and never stated where the orc's main camp was, just that 


> I would not discount the possibility that the orcs know of another portal and have reinforced their position here.



nothing ignorant about asking for clarification.[/sblock]

Goran glanced at Thodan disprovingly, feeling his judging eyes, seeing the faint sneer of superiority.  People were always judging him.  He'd show them good, though.  Goran not dumb, Goran smart and Goran strong.  With that, the big man smiled "How many little one think?  Goran can take many orc."


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2007)

[sblock=OOC to Jermal]
Hey, not a big deal at all.  

FWIW, Thodan is a grizzled war veteran, who tends to be a grim loner. So he can often be short with others. As a devoted cleric to Tempus, battle prowess is the main way to impress Thodan. Once he actually sees Goran in combat, he'll warm up to him.

[/sblock]


Thodan can only shrug at Goran's question about the orcs' numbers. "Hard to say how many are in the host. Hundreds of them. We only had a few moments to appraise their strength before they would have overwhelmed us. Each portal leads to a different point upon this world, and thus far, they've not been friendly environments. Orcs may be the least of our worries, in the end."


----------



## stonegod (May 8, 2007)

"But we must take out the orcs; they are the known threat." Vardrin's voice is a bit icy at the statement. "A surgical strike if need be. But we need to know if they are still were we expect them. However, all of this is moot if the portal gateway is not clear any more."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 9, 2007)

After a brief discussion amongst yourselves you set out on horseback for the ruins.  After traveling at a brisk pace (4 miles per hour) for 4 hours you reach the point where you need to leave the road and head across the remaining 5 miles of gully-ridden, rock-strewn, sun-baked, snake-infested wasteland.

Stopping for a brief break before you tackle the wasteland you descend into the maze-like gullies with Leonara and Stalker taking the lead.  Securing the horses safely out of sight you progress the rest of the way on foot and travel for 4 hours until you reach a spot where you view the ruins.

Crawling up the rise of the same low hill as before, your senses are assaulted by the pungent smell of decaying orc flesh and the sound of buzzing insects greedily feasting upon your fallen foes.  Gazing towards the ruins you notice the large forms of three humanoids who appear to be lying on the octagonal remains of the central tower. 

Occasionally the large humanoids scan the horizon obviously keeping an eye out for trouble.

OOC: It is currently 5 PM the sun will set in approximately in two hours. You are 1 mile out from the ruins, it will take at least 1 hour for you to travel the remaining mile, possibly more depending on visibility and other factors.  The remaining mile to the ruins is open to scrutiny from any lookouts stationed at the ruins.


----------



## Legildur (May 9, 2007)

The experienced Dowkan grunts as he spies the sentries...

"Me eyes not be good enough to tell what they be," he admits. "Anyone else make 'em out?"

"A night attack always be some fun," he adds with a grin by way of suggestion. "But let's watch 'em for a bit and see what they be up ta."


----------



## Thanee (May 9, 2007)

*Leonara*

Leonara studies the sentries with her superior elven sight, further improved by the magical lenses she wears, while keeping to the cover of the hill to avoid being seen herself.

_“Yes, I agree. Let's not be hasty. Who knows, if these creatures are the orc's enemies, maybe we can even use their help in some fashion?”_


OOC: Spot +17, Knowledge (nature) +7, Hide +10


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 9, 2007)

*Nira Cydatell*

As they draw near the ruins Nira sends her trusted hawk, Lyric out a head of the group to see if anyone or anything has taken refuge in the ruins while they were gone. 

OOC: She can see and hear what the hawk can see and hear.


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2007)

Thodan lays among the rocks and dirt, keeping low to remain out of sight of whatever is now inhabiting the ruins. He peers intently, trying to make out the forms ahead, but knows his vision is no match for Leonara's.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 9, 2007)

[sblock=Leonara]With the aid of your magical lenses coupled with your already impressive eyesight, you can discern enough details to recognise that the humanoids are Ogres[/sblock]
[sblock=Nira]Launching you trusty companion into the air, it doesn't take your hawk long to be within range of the ruins.  Riding the thermals of the wasteland you're able to discern more details about the large humanoids, and that they're infact Ogres.  

While your hawk is gliding over the ruins you're able to get a view of the ramp leading beneath the ruins, and you were thus in a position to notice a lone human who walked up the ramp and spoke briefly to the Ogres in there native tongue, before returning below.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 9, 2007)

Vardin keeps his vigil, keeping silent his ability to see in the dark. I would... bring up too many questions.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 9, 2007)

*Nira Cydatell*

Sitting on the ground with her eyes closed Nira soon falls into a trance like state as she carefully keens in on the unfolding scene shown to her through the eyes of her hawk. “Ogres,” She says in a soft whisper. There is a slight pause in her voice before she continues, “And they are not alone. A human is amongst them, hidding in the ruins. It knows their language.” 

OOC: If anyone wants her to focus in on anything specific just say so and she will. She is no scout or tactician.


----------



## Legildur (May 10, 2007)

A quiet growl emits from Dowkan as he hears the description of the situation. "Tough they are them ogres."

"But they ain't so tough when you chop a leg off," he adds as he laughs quietly, obviously recalling a previous event.


----------



## Jemal (May 10, 2007)

Goran clears his throat once, tilting his head.  "Ogres not so bad.  At least we not smelly and mean like Orcs."  He then looks over at Dowkan with a small frown... almost a pout.  "Maybe we talk to them.. They not Orcs after all.  Yeah, talking good."


----------



## Thanee (May 10, 2007)

*Leonara*

_“It would seem, that you are well-suited to approach them, Goran. If we can arrange something with them in a peaceful manner, I'm all for it. There's more than enough war and suffering around.”_


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2007)

Thodan can only shake his head as the others discuss talking to the ogres. He knew their kind, and couldn't foresee any situation with them that would not end in combat. Still, he was willing to let them try. "Diplomacy will end badly here," he says quietly, then turns back to watch the distant ruins.


----------



## Jemal (May 10, 2007)

Goran shrugs, and stands. "Me go?" He asks nobody in particular, looking at the distance. "That pretty far, you come with or me go alone?"


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2007)

"Wait for darkness to fall, so that we are not seen approaching. We will accompany you as close as we can without being seen."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 10, 2007)

Deciding to wait for the sun to set before approaching the group of Ogres, you while away the two hours with the mundane chores of life.  

Half an hour after sunset with Leonara and Stalker in the lead you begin to make your way towards the ruins under the light of wan moonlight.  You travel in relative silence for an two hours until you are approximately within 100 yards of the ruins.

OOC: Visibility is currently reduced to 10 feet due to the Shadowy Illumination available. Everyone is assumed to have concealment due to the poor illumination.


----------



## stonegod (May 10, 2007)

Vardrin moves with remarkable alacrity in the darkness for a human, choosing his steps as quietly as he could. In the wan light of the moon, without any illumination from the tower, it is obvious he cannot see any targets. But he still takes out his blue wand of magic missiles, waiting for his opportunity should it come.


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2007)

Thodan nods at Goran. His voice is quiet and stern as he speaks. "We will be close by. Call out if you require our aid."


*Thodan will try to move as quietly as possible to within 150' or so of where the ogres were. *


----------



## Legildur (May 11, 2007)

Dowkan spits quietly on the ground at the thought of 'talking' to ogres.  He silently fingers the sharp blade of the waraxe, hoping that Goran's diplomacy fails.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 11, 2007)

*Nira Cytadell*

Lyric flies away from huddled Ogres and as he does Nira slips out of her trance like state. Once the team begins to talk about their next course of action she takes her normal back seat. However, she does noticeably nod her head in concurrence with the warrior cleric when he states his concerns with their current plan. “Some how I feel that whom ever placed those Ogres there did not do so to hold negotiations.” She says in a soft voice. Reaching deep into her bag she begins to pulls an old hand carved Lute. She strings the Lute lightly with a smile before facing the rest of the group. “Perhaps there is another way. I could try to do to them what the harpies did to us. There are only two of them.” She says. 


OOC: Fascinate: 4 rounds DC: +14 Perform Check vs Will save. Failure and they cannot take any action for 4 rounds as long as the group does not make any aggressive/hostile actions towards them. So we can try to sneak past them.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 11, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Lyric flies away from huddled Ogres and as he does Nira slips out of her trance like state. Once the team begins to talk about their next course of action she takes her normal back seat. However, she does noticeably nod her head in concurrence with the warrior cleric when he states his concerns with their current plan. “Some how I feel that whom ever placed those Ogres there did not do so to hold negotiations.” She says in a soft voice. Reaching deep into her bag she begins to pulls an old hand carved Lute. She strings the Lute lightly with a smile before facing the rest of the group. “Perhaps there is another way. I could try to do to them what the harpies did to us. There are only two of them.” She says.
> 
> 
> OOC: Fascinate: 4 rounds DC: +14 Perform Check vs Will save. Failure and they cannot take any action for 4 rounds as long as the group does not make any aggressive/hostile actions towards them. So we can try to sneak past them.



OOC: There are three ogres and one human that you know of.  Also I wait to see what the others want to do, before handling your fascinate attempt.


----------



## Jemal (May 11, 2007)

Goran nods to the others, and when the time comes, strides straight towards the ogres, slowing somewhat to allow them to keep up.  When one of the Ogres notices, he calls out a greeting to them and waves.


----------



## Thanee (May 11, 2007)

*Leonara*

_“Good luck, Goran. We will be ready.”_

Leonara seeks a position from where she can see, if their intervention is required, still far enough away to avoid detection from the ogre guards.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 13, 2007)

With the utmost ease the party manages to get closer still to the ruins without being spotted (100 feet), leaving his new companions behind Goran walks forward until he his darkvision allows him to clearly make out the form of an Ogre sitting on top of the ruins, obviously keeping watch.

After a few moments the sentry notices the large form of Goran and yells out to the others in Giant *"Redface Three Eyes Boss! We got comp'ny"*


----------



## Legildur (May 14, 2007)

Dowkan grunts quietly as the sentry announces Goran's arrival.  Thinking about who 'Redface' might be, the dwarven warrior decides to slowly slip a little further around the ruins so that if they have to rush them, at least they won't be all coming from the one direction.


----------



## stonegod (May 14, 2007)

Vardrin curses under his breath as he was still blind. The blue wand would be useless. Instead, he drew the white one in preparation for when things went bad---for they would.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2007)

Thodan flexes his shoulders and rolls his neck around, stretching his muscles for the inevitable combat to come.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 15, 2007)

OOC: Just waiting for Jemal's actions before I progress any further.


----------



## Jemal (May 21, 2007)

*sorry, guess being the pivotal character is a bad time to take a vacation. *

Goran Smiles and waves as the ogre calls out, responding in kind "Hullo! I no want to fight, Goran here to talk!"  He stops moving though, standing about 50' from the Ogre.  "You talk to Goran?"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 21, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *sorry, guess being the pivotal character is a bad time to take a vacation. *
> 
> Goran Smiles and waves as the ogre calls out, responding in kind "Hullo! I no want to fight, Goran here to talk!"  He stops moving though, standing about 50' from the Ogre.  "You talk to Goran?"



While you wait the original sentry is joined by three others, one of which is of human sized proportions.  After a short conference the three ogres fan out in a straight line while the smaller humanoid addresses you in perfect giant. "Come forward Goran, and we will hear what you have to say"

OOC: The ogres have split apart and taken up defensive postures away from each other and are actively looking around. 

As this stage let's assume that everyone bar Goran is 100 feet away from the ruins, so unless you have Darkvision of 120 feet, you can hear what was said but you can't see what is happening.


----------



## Jemal (May 22, 2007)

Goran looks suspisciously at the smaller figure "Orc or hooman?"  He steps forward a few feet "Goran maybe want to join you.  Goran have friends in area maybe want join you too.  You works with de orcsis around here?"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 22, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Goran looks suspisciously at the smaller figure "Orc or hooman?"  He steps forward a few feet "Goran maybe want to join you.  Goran have friends in area maybe want join you too.  You works with de orcsis around here?"



"Come inside Goran and I'll tell you everything you need to know" says the faceless humanoid in pleasant tones.


----------



## Jemal (May 23, 2007)

Goran shakes his head emphatically "Orc or Hooman?  Or something else?  You tell Goran first so Me knows me can trust you.."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 23, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Goran shakes his head emphatically "Orc or Hooman?  Or something else?  You tell Goran first so Me knows me can trust you.."



"I'm Lord Gargdol and I'm a human, Goran." he responds with a thoughtful note in his voice

"I take it you had something to do with the slain Orc's around these ruins, if so you could be of great use to me."


----------



## Jemal (May 24, 2007)

Goran shakes his head empathically as he starts forward again "Goran not do anything to these Orcses, but Goran not like them anyways, so Goran not sad they gone.  You not like Orcses either?"  He says with 100% Sincerity (B/C it's completely true), smiling as he approaches them (slowly).


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 24, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Goran shakes his head empathically as he starts forward again "Goran not do anything to these Orcses, but Goran not like them anyways, so Goran not sad they gone.  You not like Orcses either?"  He says with 100% Sincerity (B/C it's completely true), smiling as he approaches them (slowly).



Lord Gargdol waits patiently for Goran to approach, as Goran gets nearer he is finally able to make out more details about the human.  Lord Gargdol is tall for a human standing well over 6 feet tall and is a giant specimen for his kind.  

Dressed in banded mail, and with a shield in his left hand and a battle axe at his side he seems prepared for almost anything. Despite the darkness he seems able to clearly make out Goran as he approaches. As Goran continues his slow approach he notices that the human is wearing a pair of goggles over his eyes, which is perhaps the source of his vision.

Finally once Goran is within 10 feet Lord Gargdol hops down from his perch to greet Goran "Well met Goran, come inside to my fire then we can talk about how we can be of assistance to each other" Lord Gargdol then leads Goran over to a ramp which lead beneath the ruins and motions him to go first.


----------



## Thanee (May 24, 2007)

*Leonara*

_“Well... what now? We probably should at least get close enough to hear something. But we'll have to be careful not to alarm the guards.”_


----------



## Legildur (May 25, 2007)

Dowkan curses quietly as Goran is led away. Torn between rushing to attack and waiting to see if some advantage can be obtained, his decision is all the more difficult for lack of communication with the others - being some distance to the flank.


----------



## Rhun (May 25, 2007)

"Patience," comes Thodan's hissed whisper out of the darkness. "We allowed our companion to try this, and now we must see it through. For better, or worse. If he gains something from this, so much the better. If he fails, then we shall avenge his death."


----------



## Jemal (May 25, 2007)

Goran follows the man, feeling slightly uncomfortable "So how you think We help each other?"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 27, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Goran follows the man, feeling slightly uncomfortable "So how you think We help each other?"



[sblock=Jemal Only]Goran walks down the ramp into an area that has been partial excavated not long ago. A small fire burns near a pentagonal shaped archway which backs onto a stone wall.

Sitting down on the ground facing the ramp-way Lord Gargdol looks Goran over with an appraising eye and motions for Goran to sit. As Goran makes himself comfortable he hears the thudding steps as one of the ogres walks down the ramp and takes up position behind him 10 feet behind him.

"Pay no attention to Three Eyes, he's here to make certain that you behave yourself, at least until we know whether or not you can be trusted."

The Ogre named three eyes (apparently after the large birthmark on his forehead) glares menacingly at Goran all the while cradling his greatclub fondly "Him good boss"

Clearing his throat to catch Goran's attention Lord Gargdol smiles warmly before continuing to address you "My superiors, who aren't Orc's by the way. Have asked me to gather a force to spy on the Cormyrian and to make things [unpleasant[/i] for those who travel these roads. As such I need the help of ones such as yourselves and the _friends_ you mentioned before."

"So Goran tell me a little about yourself and these friends of yours. I must say I'm rather curious as to why you'd be wandering so far off the beaten track, and where your friends exactly are."[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 28, 2007)

[sblock=DM]"My Friends not too far.  We here to kill orcs, Goran got hired to help kill orcs.  Goran not like orcs, so not really care who hire him."  He smiles weakly and looks back at three eyes, grinning friendly-like at him, then looking back "You not like anyone using deese roads?  Why?"

*OOC: Goran's being a bit Evasive, after all he DOES know who they're working for, but doesn't want to share that info... If you do want a bluff check, I've no ranks and a 10 Charisma, but I think my 7 ranks in Intimidate give a +2 synergy bonus.*
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 28, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal]Lord Gargdol listens attentively to Goran's tale "Well Goran as you can see there are no Orc's here for you to kill, so what is it that brings you to these ruins" Tapping his chin thoughtfully Lord Gargdol surveys the room with a critical eye.

"When we first arrived here, it appeared that someone had recently fought a pitched battle against a small band of orc's, that would be you and your friends I presume." 

"Interestingly this chamber bears the signs of being recently excavated, from the inside out. Also there were a number of orc's killed in this very room seemingly as they tried to flee from those who attacked them"

Standing up Lord Gargdol walks over to the pentagonal archway and rests his hand upon it thoughtfully then turns back to look at Goran "Where ever could they have gone!" Lord Gargdol then approaches Goran with an unfriendly look on his face.

"I wouldn't be surprised if your friends were waiting for you this very instant, so Goran how about you tell me what the real reason for your visit is"[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 29, 2007)

[sblock=dm]
Goran stands up as the lord approaches, not liking being threatened.  "Goran here to kill orcs.  Goran not know orcs weren't here now.  Lord Man shouldn't threaten Goran, why you not be nice?"  He flexes his clawed fingers and glares down at the man with his draconic eyes, though hasn't yet gone for the giant hammer strapped to his back. "We want kill Orcs, if you not want to work together, Goran go away, nobody hurted?."
(readied action: If an altercation should commence, Goran will grapple the offender.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 29, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal]Lord Gargdol gazes at Goran evenly "As much as I'd like to believe that you'd leave us alone unharmed, my superiors wouldn't be very happy with me unless I manage to wring the secrets of this place from you." 

"Surrender now and you can avoid getting unnecessarily hurt"

*Initiative*
Three Eyes - 19, Readied action to attack
Goran - 11, Readied action to attack
Lord Gargdol - 7, Readied action to attack [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 30, 2007)

[SBLOCK=DM]Goran's eyes Narrow and his voice comes across cold and hard and his speech patterns no longer sound like those of a simpleton.  Slowly and surely, he looks down at the man and speaks clearly, his anger growing with each word. "I Told you.  I don't.... Like... being.."  With that, he turns around, unswinging his great hammer And smashing it into Three Eyes with a LOUD bellow. [/sblock]

"THREATENED!!!"

[sblock=ooc]
Goran Refocuses as he speaks, and at the begining of the round, takes the following action:
Rage, turn around, 5'step diagonally beside three-eyes as i draw my weapon(move action) so they arent' flanking me, then SMACKDOWN.
Attack + 15, damage 3d6+16, Crit 20/X4
Current AC: 19
Current HP: 57

(BTW, the way I've pictured it, Three Eyes was standing on one side of me and Gardgol on the other.  If i 5'step diagonally beside three eyes, I'm no longer within Gargdol's area of attack, though he could 5'step to move in, but I still wouldn't be flanked.  is this correct?)
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 30, 2007)

Vardrin waited impatiently, restraining himself from pacing.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 30, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> "Damn it!" A wand in both hands, Vardrin rushes forward, surprisingly sure footed in the dark for a human. Both wands in hand, he closes in quickly but carefully.
> 
> OOC: _mage armor_ has already been cast; he'll use the area attack wand (_snowball swarm_) if he can see targets and not hit our friend, otherwise _magic missile_ on the most wounded/leader like.



OOC: Vardrin isn't aware of what is happening to Goran. Since they are below the ruins by the portal.


----------



## stonegod (May 30, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> OOC: Vardrin isn't aware of what is happening to Goran. Since they are below the ruins by the portal.



OOC: So we all failed our listen checks then? DC 0 (pessimistically for a yell) + 1/10 ft (as it is open at the bottom) = DC 10.


----------



## Thanee (May 31, 2007)

*Leonara*

_“I have a bad feeling about this...”_ Leonara says to the others, while they wait for some sort of sign.


----------



## Legildur (May 31, 2007)

Dowkan looks back across to the group from his position on the flank.  Seeing a similar level of agitation on their behalf, he looks back to the ruins and strains his eyes and ears to try and gather any indication of Jemal's situation.


----------



## Rhun (May 31, 2007)

Thodan fingers the edge of his axe as he waits, knowing beyond doubt that it is sharp and battle-ready, but making the nervous action anyway. He takes a deep breath, calming himself, waiting to answer the call of battle.


----------



## Jemal (May 31, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Yeah, that was why I shouted..  I thought we hadn't gone far and nobody closed a door, so they should hear it easily.
Also, Legildur, Jemal's the player, Goran is the character. [/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 31, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal]
Goran's eyes Narrow and his voice comes across cold and hard and his speech patterns no longer sound like those of a simpleton.  Slowly and surely, he looks down at the man and speaks clearly, his anger growing with each word. "I Told you.  I don't.... Like... being.."  With that, he turns around, unswinging his great hammer And smashing it into Three Eyes with a LOUD bellow. "THREATENED!!!"

Seeming to anticipate Goran's sudden move Three Eyes lashes out with his Great Club and smashes it into Goran's ribs with an audible crack.

Not to be outdone Goran swings his giant hammer in a sweeping arc that connects with the side of Three Eyes head with devastating force.

While Goran is occupied with Three Eyes Lord Gargdol steps up behind him and slices into Goran's unprotected side. As Lord Gargdol's battle axe connects with Goran he is also jolted by a burst of electricity from the axe.[/sblock]

Hearing Goran's yell the party is spurred to action.

*Initiative*
Thodan - 24
Three Eyes - 19, Readied action to attack. 30, hits for 16 damage.
Leonara - 13
Goran - 11, Readied action to attack. 25, hits for 25 damage.
Lord Gargdol - 7, Readied action to attack. 29 & 16, one hit for 13 (10 +3 electrical) damage.
Nira - 6
Vardrin - 6
Dowkan - 4
[/sblock]

*Conditional Summary*
Goran: 31/57
Lord Gargdol: 100%
Three Eyes: 10%


----------



## Jemal (Jun 1, 2007)

With a grunt of pain, Goran Growls loudly in his bloodfury, and Smashes the Hammer into Three-Eyes face. 
[sblock=DM]
+15 atk, 3d6+16 damage

Also, I'd stated a Diagonal step so they couldn't flank me, heading off to a side.  And BTW if it matters, Goran is also a large creature with 10' reach.

AND, Gargdol can't full Attack on a Readied action, you can only make Standard Actions. (I note he took two swings at me)
[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jun 1, 2007)

Dowkan curses Goran's change of fortune and he rushes the ruins to assist his companion.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2007)

Hearing Goran's cry, Thodan is spurred to action. He bellows a battle cry, hoping to turn the attention away from his endangered companion within the ruins, and invoking the name of his patron as he starts forward. "TEMPUS!!!" 



*
SA - Divine Vigor, increasing movement to 30' and HP to 54.
MA - Move 30' forward
*


----------



## stonegod (Jun 1, 2007)

"Damn it!" A wand in both hands, Vardrin rushes forward, surprisingly sure footed in the dark for a human. Both wands in hand, he closes in quickly but carefully.

OOC: _mage armor_ has already been cast; he'll use the area attack wand (_snowball swarm_) if he can see targets and not hit our friend, otherwise _magic missile_ on the most wounded/leader like.

Also moved this down here.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 1, 2007)

*Nira Cydatell*

“Oh this can't be good.” She states in her usual worried tone. With her hand crafted war drum in hand she quickly begins to pound out a familiar dwarven war chant while moving in to support her fellow friends.  

OOC:
Standard Action: Use Inspire Courage (Att: +4, Dam: +5, Save vs Fear: +3) to all who can hear her
Immediate Action: Cast Inspirational Boost
Move Action: Move 30ft

Current Spell Count:
Bard: 1st (6/6) 2nd (3/4)
Druid: 1st (8) 2nd (6) 3rd (5)


----------



## Thanee (Jun 5, 2007)

*Leonara*

Dashing towards the ruins at full speed now, Leonara is easily outpaced by Stalker who runs just ahead of her.


OOC: Double Move.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 7, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal]
Though bloodied and obviously on his last leg Three Eyes gathers his strength for a final assault, swinging his great club with all his might he slams it once more past Goran's defenses and into his side(16 pts).

With a grunt of pain, Goran Growls loudly in his bloodfury, and Smashes the Hammer into Three-Eyes face.  With a resounding crack Goran's hammers shatters Three Eyes face (27 damage) and turns it into pulp and he watches in satisfaction as his foe fall down at his feet. 

"It's a pity you choose to work against me Goran." Goran then feels two lightning quick blow from Lord Gargdol, one bounced harmlessly off of Goran's chain shirt while the other struck home (15 pts) bringing Goran to the very cusp of death. (0/57)

Goran looks around desperately as he sees his only chance of escape is cut off by the two hulking forms of Deadbiter and Redface. Redface pulls a horn from his belt and blows on it. And to your surprise thick billowing smoke swiftly spews out of it and begins to cover the entrance to the ramp.

As Deadbiter pick up the great club from his fallen companion he smiles viciously at Goran, as moves forward to finish him off.

Lord Gargdol holds up his hand and stops Deadbiter dead in his tracks. "This is your last chance Goran, surrender and you will get to live another day.  Refuse and you'll die like Three Eyes."

"I really don't want to have to kill you as it will be much easier to convince your friends to let us go if you're alive."



[/sblock]

As the group sprints forward to rescue Goran you hear the sounds of battle as well as the sound of a horn being blown.  When you reach the top of the ruins you're surprise to find it covered in billowing white fog.

OOC: I'll assume everyone made a double move so that you can reach the ruins in one round.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 7, 2007)

[sblock=DM OOC]
Hmm, not sure how you handle Grappling, LR... realistically, my idea would be to grab the guy and use him as a 'human shield' (Goran =good grappler).  By the RAW, however, not only would they take no penalties to hitting me, but I would loose my dex mod to AC.  
Is there a Middle gorund somewhere, or is the classic "grab the boss and use him for cover" tactic unavailable in D&D?
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 7, 2007)

Vardin's face snarled and he cursed as the fog. Effectively blind, he prepares to blast anything that comes out of it.

OOC: Ready _magic missile_ (wand) against any hostiles that emerge.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2007)

Thodan pulls up short, and takes a moment to withdraw his _everburning torch_ and thong it securely to his wide leather belt. That, at least, would give them some light to see their adversaries by.

Seeing the mist obscuring the way below, the cleric of Tempus takes a moment to prepare for the coming battle.

[sblock=Stats & Spells]
Cast _Shield of Faith_

AC24, HP 54/42, Move 30'
_Magic Vestment_, < 6 hours remaining
_Divine Vigor_, r3/10
_Shield of Faith_, r1/60

*Spells memorized/In effect*
0 lvl: Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic, Detect Poison, Create Water
1st: Bless, Shield of Faith, Divine Favor, Bane + Enlarge Person
2nd: Resist Energy, Silence, Sound Burst, Hold Person + Bull's Strength
3rd: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Dispel Magic + Magic Vestment
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Nira Cydatell*

She stops short of the mist and attempts to peer through it. After several seconds pass by she shrugs her shoulders and then looks back towards the group. “Do we go through?” She asks in muffled tones.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 7, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=DM OOC]
> Hmm, not sure how you handle Grappling, LR... realistically, my idea would be to grab the guy and use him as a 'human shield' (Goran =good grappler).  By the RAW, however, not only would they take no penalties to hitting me, but I would loose my dex mod to AC.
> Is there a Middle gorund somewhere, or is the classic "grab the boss and use him for cover" tactic unavailable in D&D?
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Jemal] I'm all up for thematic tension and I'm always ready to make things as realistic as possible, but be aware that Goran is disabled (zero hit points) so if he takes a standard action he will drop down to -1   [/sblock]
OOC: Currently there is a 10 foot patch of fog covering the entrance to the tunnel below. And everything is deathly silent.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 8, 2007)

Dowkan doesn't hesitate and immediately enters the fog.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 10, 2007)

OOC: I need to wait for Jemal to post before I progress any further.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 11, 2007)

*ooc: Sorry, knew I was missing something.*

Goran looks at the little man and the two ogres, hefting his club threateningly.  "My friends will come.  They will avenge my death if you kill me.  You will not survive.  You surrender."  He speaks in a booming voice.

[sblock=dm]
Readied action: Attack anyone who comes at me.
Yeah, if I drop to -1, I fall unconcscious.  this ends my rage, dropping me another 8 HP to -9.  If i then fail the stabilization check on my next round, I die.  Therefore I'm stalling.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 11, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal & Dowkan]
Goran looks at the little man and the two ogres, hefting his club threateningly.  "My friends will come.  They will avenge my death if you kill me.  You will not survive.  You surrender."  He speaks in a booming voice.

"While I normally value stubbornness and courage, you are beginning to grow _very_ tiresome"

As Dowkan steps down thru the fog he finds himself in a sloping tunnel that leads to a room beneath the ruins. Immediately in front of him is an ogre blocking the tunnel, behind the Ogre is the slumped body of a slain Ogre and in the room beyond, Dowkan can just make out the battered form of Goran who is arguing with a tall muscular human and another Ogre.

Instead of attack Dowkan the Ogre in front of him locks eyes with him but speak over his shoulder in Giant "Boss we got compny"

The frustrated human turns to look at Dowkan while the Ogre keeps it eyes locked on Goran 

"Perhaps you can talk some reason into your thick-headed friend.  Your violent friend, as you can see is on the verge of dying!  I'm happy to let him live despite his unsolicited attack on me and my men, if you value his life you will allow us to leave unmolested." 

"Return to your friends, you have 30 seconds to decide."



[/sblock]

As Dowkan disappears into the fog the group readies itself for combat.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 11, 2007)

Vardrin has traded in his ability for a companion animal for the power over energy, but it was times like this he cursed that ability. He waited to hear something... anything... that would indicate the status of his companions.

_A scroll of dispel magic. Next one my list._


----------



## Legildur (Jun 12, 2007)

Dowkan emerges from the fog with a foul look on his face. "Damned fool has got himself in a pickle," he growls as he sketches a very rough diagram of what he saw. "We got half a minute to decide whether to let them leave. Goran be in bad shape and I not be sure we can get to him in time to keep him alive."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2007)

*Leonara*

_“Well, I don't care much about going into this mist and up against them, if that's all they want. Just let them go.”_


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2007)

"How do we know they will keep their word," asks Thodan gruffly. "And what are they doing here?"


----------



## stonegod (Jun 13, 2007)

"The dwarf has a point. Trust is not to be gained at the end of a knife."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 14, 2007)

[sblock=ooc: ]Just waiting on a decision on what the group is going to do before I can progress this any further.

Feel free to talk this over in the OOC thread, but as I see it you either agree to their demands or you don't. Both have consequences, some immediate some long term   [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 17, 2007)

In a low growl, Vardin lets out, "If we are going to do this... go after whoever threatens our companions first!" Then, following the first warrior in, Vardrin prepares a his blue wand.

OOC: Delay to follow the first melee type in. _Magic missile_ anyone who directly threatens Goran with his wand, hoping to take that person out. From the wand, that is four missiles.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 17, 2007)

*Leonara*

Leonara takes up a position in the rear of the party. Being best with her bow, she doesn't want to end up in melee too fast. Stalker is right with her, sniffing the mist.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 18, 2007)

Dowkan knows that he can't get past the ogre to save Goran, so he simply charges/attacks the first beast with his waraxe.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2007)

Seeing Dowkan charge ahead, Thodan follows, rushing to aid his companions. His axe still thonged at his belt, the might cleric of Tempus readies to strike the nearest enemy with the spikes lining the forearm of his plate armor...leaving his hand free for spellcasting should the need arise.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Nira Cydatell*

Nira, like her fellow warriors runs into the mist, however she maintians her distance from the fray by staying near the Elven warrior. 

OOC: 
Delay Action: Cast T.H. Laughter on the Humaniod as soon as possible

Current Effects for the group
Use Inspire Courage (Att: +4, Dam: +5, Save vs Fear: +3) to all who can 

Current Spell Count:
Bard: 1st (6/6) 2nd (3/4)
Druid: 1st (8) 2nd (6) 3rd (5)


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 19, 2007)

Finally reaching a decision the group moves to attack as Dowkan and Thodan simultaneously charge down into the tunnel they notice that the two remaining Ogres have taken up a flanking position at the entrance to the room and are using the body of their fallen companion as a shield of sorts, while Goran has been herded to the back of the room and is being guarded by the human leader.

As the Ogre see the duo enter one of them raises a horn to his mouth and blows a long blast on it, which causes billowy white fog to flood into the short passageway obscuring their vision. Continuing there headlong charge the two are brought up short by the body of the fallen ogre.  

As they close the distance the ogres both lash out with their greatclubs.  Due to his experience with fighting giants Dowkan easily deflects the blow aimed at him while Thodan isn't as lucky and receives a solid blow onto his left shoulder. Finally moving within striking distance Thodan is assaulted yet again and receives another painful blow for his troubles.

Trained in the art of defeating giants Dowkan easily breaches the defences of the ogre lashes out over the makeshift shield (the fallen ogre) with his dwarven waraxe and strikes a vicious blow to the ogres side, retracting his axe he leaves behind a gaping hole flowing with blood.

Thodan still dazed from the two blows he received brings his battle axe down in an overhand chop, but instead of striking the brute that has hurt him, he strikes whistles past the ogre and sinks into the fallen ogre.

Further in the room a different drama plays out, seeing his companions rush in to defeat his foes, Goran smiles grimly at Lord Gargdol before launching one last ditch attack.  Instead of moving to engage Goran, Lord Gargdol stands his ground and deflects Goran's attack.  Goran's final frenzied attack only furthers to rip open his wounds, causing the giant warrior to collapse to the ground. 

Lord Gargdol gives Goran a final salute in honour of his bravery and tenacity, before moving and taking up a position behind his two ogre companions. 

Addressing the two warriors fighting the ogres "You should be proud to have fought with one such as Goran, he fought bravely till then end.  I only hope that you too show such bravery before you die"

~~~~

As Dowkan and Thodan enter the tunnel you hear the sound of a horn being blown, as the rest of you follow Dowkan's and Thodan's lead you step into a tunnel which swiftly fulls with white billowy fog which obscures your vision to the battle being fought ahead of you.

* Initiative*
Lord Gargdol (25) Readied action for full out defence.
Goran (22) Readied action to attack. 21, miss.
Deadbiter (19) Readied action to blow horn. AoO 10 vs Dowkan, miss.
Redface (19) Readied action to attack vs Thodan. AoO 27, hit for 18 damage. Normal attack 26, hits for 20 damage.
Dowkan (15) Moves to attack. 21, hits for 14 damage.
Thodan (15) Moves to attack. 10, miss.
Leonara (14) Moves into tunnel, vision obscured.
Stalker  (14) Moves into tunnel, vision obscured.
Nira  (14) Moves into tunnel, vision obscured.
Vardrin  (14) Moves into tunnel, vision obscured.

* Conditional Summary*
Lord Gargdol: 100%
Deadbiter: 52% (badly wounded)
Redface: 100%
Goran: -9/41  (Dying)
Thodan: 4/42





[sblock=Combat Notes] Firstly this was a difficult battle to run, I had previously decided that your foes would change the battlefield to their advantage, just in case you decided to fight. As such the slain ogre was turned on his side and used to partially block the tunnel and to provide soft cover (+4 AC to the Ogres). I had also decided that the ogre with the horn would be ready to blow it to obscure the tunnel, effectively stopping ranged attacks and forcing you to melee with them.

Secondly I did initiative slightly differently.  Because your foes and Goran were on high alert I ruled that they would all have an effective roll of 20 for initiative, also since your groups actions were reliant on Goran and Thodan acting first I ruled that Dowkan and Thodan would share the same initiative roll and act as one, with the rest of the group following a step behind.

So while it may seem that this combat is stacked in your enemies favour (and it is) this is due to the fact that they are being lead by a combat savvy human. Also if you had tried a more subtle approach, (i.e. by pretending to go along with their request to allow them to leave.) you could have lured them out of the easily defended tunnel and attacked them in the open.

So while I don't like the fact that Goran will probably die I had to run this battle in a sensible effective fashion. [/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jun 20, 2007)

Dowkan utters a dwarven warcry and lays into the wounded ogre (reminder: Cleave feat).[sblock=ooc]If Dowkan can take down the ogre with his first attack, then he'll seek to rush past the remaining ogre and the human Lord to reach Goran. Otherwise full attack![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2007)

*OOC: Thodan's axe is still at his belt...he attacked with his armor spikes. That way he wouldn't have to drop the weapon to cast. Also, his HP should be 16/54, as he is still under the effects of Divine Vigor. Lastly, I think you missed the +4 attack and +5 damage bonus from Nira's inspire courage...*


Grunting from the savage, powerful blows delivered by the giants, Thodan realizes that he will be no use to his companions if he falls. Taking a defensive stance, the cleric begins to intone the words of a prayer of healing, to restore his broken body.


*Drop prayer to cast cure serious wounds. Cast defensively, concentration +11 vrs DC18. 3d8+6*


[sblock=Stats & Spells]
AC24, HP 16/54 (4/42), Move 30'
_Magic Vestment_, < 6 hours remaining
_Divine Vigor_, r3/10
_Shield of Faith_, r1/60

*Spells memorized/In effect*
0 lvl: Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic, Detect Poison, Create Water
1st: Bless, Shield of Faith, Divine Favor, Bane + Enlarge Person
2nd: Resist Energy, Silence, Sound Burst, Hold Person + Bull's Strength
3rd: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Dispel Magic + Magic Vestment
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 20, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *OOC: Thodan's axe is still at his belt...he attacked with his armor spikes. That way he wouldn't have to drop the weapon to cast. Also, his HP should be 16/54, as he is still under the effects of Divine Vigor. Lastly, I think you missed the +4 attack and +5 damage bonus from Nira's inspire courage...*



OOC: Thanks for the reminders. Also Thodan still missed    Can everyone please ensure that during combat that you post all of your important combat effects/mod's so I don't miss anything   Thanks


----------



## stonegod (Jun 20, 2007)

Vadrin pushed his way forward the best he could, wands still in hand. He had do something. He had to get through this damnable fog!

OOC: Vardrin has darkvision, so he wouldn't be slowed by darkness (fog would). If he gets to the edge of the fog, he should be able to see out. Still going to _magic missile_ the leader. From the wand, that is four missiles


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Nira Cydatell*

Lira does her best to calm her emotions. Though she knows little of Gorak, a large lump still forms in her throat when she see’s the large warrior lying motionless on the ground. Her hand quickly clasps around her Mistress’ holy symbol hanging loosely around her neck. She closes her eyes as its warmth quickly spreads through her body, filling her body with energy and confidence that she sometimes lacks. 

OOC This Round:
Free Action: Wills Lyric to fly next to Gorak (If possible)
Standard Action: Casts Cure Light Wounds through Lyric and onto Gorak, (that should be enough to stabilize him)

Alternate Round 1 Action or Round 2 Action
Move Action: She moves as close to the edge of the mist as possible without being in range of Ogre’s Clubs
Standard Action: (Defensively if needed +9) Cast Summon Greenbound NA (Wolf) to engage the weakest Ogre from the rear

Round 3
Move Action: Moves out of melee range if needed
Standard Action: Cast Snake Swiftness, Legion centered on as many friendly melee fighters as possible.   

[sblock=Summoned Wolf (Duration 8 Rounds)]
	
	



```
HD: 2d8+8 (17) Initiative: +3 
AC: 21 (Dex +3, Nat +8) Touch: 12 FF: 18 
Base Attack/Grapple: +1 / +6, Space/Reach: 5ft / 5ft
Attack: Bite +9 melee (1d6+4) 
Full Attack: Bite +9 melee (1d6+4) & Slam +4 (1d6+4)
Abilities: Str  19 ; Dex 17 ; Con 19 ; Int 2 ; Wis 12 ; Cha 10
Saves: Fort: 7, Ref: 6, Will: 1, CR: 1 
Special Qualities: DR 10/ Magic & Slashing, Fast Healing 3, Tremor-sense, Resistance 10 Cold & electricity, Low-Light Vision, Scent, Trip (Ex)
Feats: Track, Weapon Focus (Bite)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 24, 2007)

The badly wounded ogre lashes out at Dowkan and by some miraculous event actually manages to clip the sturdy dwarf on his shield arm (18 damage). Meanwhile the ogre that so brutalised Thodan once again lashes out at the cleric scoring another solid hit (11 damage) that almost causes the warrior of Tempus to collapse to ground.

Dowkan utters a dwarven warcry and lays into the wounded ogre with two devastating blows (16 damage) the ogre collapse at Dowkans feet. As the ogre falls Dowkans battle reflexes kick into gear as he levels a backhand chop at the surviving ogre. Seeming to almost expect the blow the ogre raises his club in time to parry the blow.

Grunting from yet another savage blow, Thodan realizes that he will be no use to his companions if he falls. Taking a defensive stance, the cleric and intones the words of a prayer of healing., Relief floods through his battered body as his body begins to mend (heal 18 damage).

As the giant falls, the human leader quickly clambers onto it's broken body and takes a swing with his battle axe and narrowly misses Dowkan.

Vadrin pushes his way forward the best he could, wands still in hand. He had do something. He had to get through this damnable fog! finally stepping out of the fog Vardrin grins in triumph as he spot the human, pointing his wand at his foe he speaks an arcane word that causes four missiles of coloured light to burst from the wand to strike the warrior (15 damage).  

Vardrin's grin soon turns sour when he notices that the missiles were absorbed by a brooch that the humans wears.

Nira does her best to calm her emotions. Though she knows little of Goran, a large lump still forms in her throat when she see’s the large warrior lying motionless on the ground. Realising that she can't reach the warrior in time Nira begins to cast the complicated spell (full round action) to summon aid to her cause.

~~~~

Meanwhile Leonara and Stalker remain obscured within the white fog.

* Initiative*
Lord Gargdol (25) Readied action, Move forward and attacks Dowkan 13, miss. 
Goran (22) Stabilization check! 
Deadbiter (19) Attacks Dowkan. 28 (nat 20, failed crit) vs AC 28, hit for 18 damage.
Redface (19) Attacks Thodan. 21 vs AC 20, hits for 11 damage.
Dowkan (15) Attacks Deadbiter. 22 & 20, two hits for 8 + 8 damage.
Thodan (15) Cast Cure Serious Wounds defensivily. 18 vs DC24, success. Healed 18 damage.
Leonara (14) Moves forward.
Stalker  (14) Moves forward.
Nira  (14) Moves forward and begins casting Summon Spell.
Vardrin  (14) Moves forward activates wand of magic missiles vs human 15 damage (absorbed).

* Conditional Summary*
Lord Gargdol: 100%
Deadbiter: 0% (dying)
Redface: 100%
Goran: ?
Thodan: 23/54
Dowkan: 39/57


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2007)

"Focus on the ogre!" cries Thodan, striking at the massive beast with the sharp spikes lining his armor.



*Lord_Raven, please be aware that the last ogre attack should not have hit Thodan...his AC is currently 24, and the ogre only rolled a 21. He has Magic Vestment and Shield of Faith in play...

Attack +6, damage 1d6+2

[sblock=Stats & Spells]
AC24, HP Should be 34/54 (22/42), Move 30'
Magic Vestment, < 6 hours remaining
Divine Vigor, r6/10
Shield of Faith, r5/60

Spells memorized/In effect
0 lvl: Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic, Detect Poison, Create Water
1st: Bless, Shield of Faith, Divine Favor, Bane + Enlarge Person
2nd: Resist Energy, Silence, Sound Burst, Hold Person + Bull's Strength
3rd: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Dispel Magic + Magic Vestment
[/sblock]*


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2007)

*Leonara*

Leonara raises her bow and fires a volley of arrows into the ogre ahead.


OOC: Should see him now, being at/near the edge of the cloud, right?


----------



## Legildur (Jun 25, 2007)

OOC: Forgot to have Dowkan take a 5ft step forward after killing the ogre, but I guess Lord G's ready action went first anyway.

BIC: "For Goran!" Dowkan bellows as he positions his shield and axe to guard himself and rushes forward into Lord G to bull rush him out of position so that others can get to Goran.[sblock=ooc]Dowkan using Fighting Defensively to increase his AC (+2) and bull rush.

Any circumstance penalty to Lord G's attempt to resist the bull rush for being on the ogre body?  [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 25, 2007)

*OOC*
I'm not QUITE dead...

95!
Woot!!! One chance and it comes through.

ER.. I DO hope high was good... Isn't it always?


----------



## stonegod (Jun 25, 2007)

More magic bolts fly, this time at the ogre. 

OOC: Use the wand on the brute.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 25, 2007)

Standing upon his uncertain perch Lord Gargdol focuses his ire on Dowkan, swinging his battle axe in an overhand chop he manages to bypass Dowkan's shield and slice painfully into the dwarfs left shoulder, retrieving his battle axe he then levels a blow aimed at Dowkan's weapon arm, but the canny dwarf manages to raise his shield and deflect the blow.

Seeing the humans precarious perch Dowkan quickly formulates a daring plan "For Goran!" Dowkan bellows as he positions his shield and axe to guard himself and rushes forward into the human warrior. Thought the burly human isn't lacking in the muscle department Dowkan still manages to easily push him back 10 feet. The remaining ogre seeing Dowkan's plan swings his great club around in a horizontal arc aimed at the dwarfs head.  Ducking at the last second the club sails over Dowkan's head and slams into the surprised Lord Gargdol side.

Guiltily turning back to Thodan, the ogre fights with renewed vigour but can't penetrate the warrior of Tempus' defences.

"Focus on the ogre!" cries Thodan, as he strikes at the massive beast with the sharp spikes lining his armor, he smiles in triumph as he finally manages to penetrate the brute defences leaving behind numerous puncture marks..

Switching his aim from the human to the ogre Vardrin sends more magic bolts flying, blasting into the ogre.

Completing the complicated spell of summoning a woody vine-like wolf appears behind the ogre and snaps at his heels, missing the ogre by seconds. Gauging the situation with a critical eye Nira begins to cast another spell to invigorate her allies. With a surge of energy Thodan springs forward impaling the mortally wounded ogre and almost brings him to his knees. Seeing his chance Vardrin once again calls upon the power of his wand and send four magic bolts into the tottering giant bringing him low.

With a gaping hole in his chest the final giants topples over dead.

Leonara still blinded by the fog continues to stand ineffectually in the mist, unable to target her foes due to the obscuring mist.

* Initiative*
Lord Gargdol (25) Full Attack. 30 & 18 vs AC 24, one hit for 13 damage (12 +1 elec), AoO vs Dowkan 14, miss.
Goran (22) Stabilization check! 
Redface (19) Attacks Thodan. 21 vs AC 24, miss. AoO vs Dowkan 26, hit. 21% vs 25% chance of hit LG, hits for 12 damage.
Dowkan (15) Fights Defensivily Bull Rushes LG. Bull Rush Check 13 (13 +4 Str +4 def) vs 5 (3 +4 Str -2 sit). Success, pushes LG back 10'. Extra attack 17 vs AC 25, miss.
Thodan (15) Attacks. 24 vs AC 20, 7 damage. Extra Attack 24 vs AC 20, hits for 3 damage.
Leonara (14) Vision obscured
Stalker  (14) Vision obscured
Nira  (14) Cast mass snakes swiftness.
Vardrin  (14) Activates wand of magic missiles vs ogre 15 damage. Extra attack 15 damage
Summoned Wolf (14) Attacks ogre. 10 (nat 1), miss.

* Conditional Summary*
Lord Gargdol: 83%
Deadbiter: 0% (dying)
Redface: 0% (dead)
Goran: ?
Thodan: 34/54
Dowkan: 26/57


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2007)

*Leonara*

Seeing only the misty forms of her companions before her, which are at the edge of the cloud apparantly, Leonara waits for them to move on, so she can likewise get out of the fog.


OOC: Refocus (i.e. Delay to start of next round).


----------



## Legildur (Jun 26, 2007)

Dowkan grins as the ogre's club pounds his boss instead of him.  Licking his lips and with a malicious glare, Dowkan circles Lord G (5ft step to flank with wolf) and continues to fight defensively.[sblock=ooc]Fighting Defensively carries over from previous round.  And not sure what the impact of the various spells is.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 26, 2007)

Thodan steps forward, and raises his voice to the Lord of Battles. "Oh, mighty Tempus, I call upon your aid to hold our foe!"


*5' step forward, cast Hold Person on Lord Gargdul (DC16 Will Save)*


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Nira Cydatell*

Seeing an opening in the enemy’s lines, Nira quickly makes a break towards their fallen companion. Kneeling down besides his wounded body she quickly channels Mieklikki’s divine energy into his body. 


OOC:
Move Action: Move 30 ft to Goran (She can make it to Goran without incurring any AoO from the Leader if she uses the extreme outside and diagonal squares)
Standard Action: Casts cure light on Goran


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 26, 2007)

Slashing furiously at Dowkan Lord Gargdol once again manages to open up a deep wound, this time on the dwarfs left flank

Dowkan grins as the ogre's club pounds his boss instead of him. Licking his lips and with a malicious glare, Dowkan circles Lord G (5ft step to flank with wolf) and continues to fight defensively seemingly unable to penetrate the humans defences

Thodan steps forward, and raises his voice to the Lord of Battles. "Oh, mighty Tempus, I call upon your aid to hold our foe!"

For a moment Lord Gargdol freezes in place but just as quickly he shakes off the effects of Thodan's spell

Seeing an opening in the enemy’s lines, Nira quickly makes a break towards their fallen companion. Kneeling down besides his wounded body she quickly channels Mieklikki’s divine energy into his body.  As the healing energy flows thru their giant companion, colour returns to his pale cheeks and he begins breathing in a more regular pattern. Opening his eyes the still weak warrior grins weakly up at Nira's worried face.

Finally getting the space she needs Leonara and Stalker emerge from the mist, Stalker races forward and tries to sink his teeth into the humans armoured thigh, but is thwarted by the humans armour.

Leonara finally having an outlet for her flustrations looses threes in quick succession, two of them find there mark in the humans shoulder and thigh while the other arrow bounces off of his armoured chest.

Out numbered and badly wounded Lord Gargdol drops his weapon and sues for peace  "It seems you have both won the day and saved your friends life, you should be proud of your achievements. It has been an honour to battle you." 

* Initiative*
Lord Gargdol (25) Full Attack. 26 & 20 vs AC 24, one hit for 14 damage (13 +1 elec).
Dowkan (15) Fights Defensively. 8 & 19 vs AC 25, two misses. 
Thodan (15) Cast Hold Person. 20 vs DC 16, success.
Leonara (14) Full Rapid Attack. 26, 25 & 12, two hits for 10 and 13 damage.
Stalker  (14) Moves and attacks. 24 vs AC 25, miss.
Nira  (14) Moves and cast Cure Light Wounds, 11 points healed
Vardrin  (14) -
Summoned Wolf (14) Attacks LG. 16 vs AC 25, miss.

* Conditional Summary*
Lord Gargdol: 51%
Deadbiter: 0% (dying)
Redface: 0% (dead)
Goran: 2/41
Thodan: 34/54
Dowkan: 12/57


----------



## Rhun (Jun 26, 2007)

Thodan moves to retrieve Lord Gargdol's weapon, and stands over him. He holds the axe easily in hand, ready to use it should the man show any sign of resistance. "Tell us, why are you here?"


----------



## Legildur (Jun 27, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Dowkan actually had a AC 26 because of the fighting defensively carrying across from the previous round, but LG would have hit him anyway. Also, that was the first time I've ever tried a bull rush since 3rd Ed arrived![/sblock]A wounded Dowkan whistles silently in relief as LG surrenders. He momentarily consider burying his waraxe in his skull regardless, but pauses as Thodan speaks. Wincing from his wounds, he briefly looks across to Nira to see if she can assist.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 27, 2007)

As the rest of the group gathers, Thodan steps back to allow Leonara, Stalker and Vardrin to guard the man. He then turns his attention to the wounds suffered by Dowkan and Goran, beseeching the Lord of Battles to heal the wounds of his brothers-in-arms.






*Cast cure serious wounds on each Goran and Dowkin, healing 3d8+6 hit points of damage to each. Drop Magic Circle and Dispel Magic.

[sblock=Stats & Spells]
AC21, HP Should be 22/42
Magic Vestment, < 6 hours remaining


Spells memorized/In effect
0 lvl: Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic, Detect Poison, Create Water
1st: Bless, Shield of Faith, Divine Favor, Bane + Enlarge Person
2nd: Resist Energy, Silence, Sound Burst, Hold Person + Bull's Strength
3rd: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Dispel Magic + Magic Vestment
[/sblock]*


----------



## Legildur (Jun 27, 2007)

"Thank ya," Dowkan says quietly as Thodan's healing powers mend some of his damaged flesh.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 27, 2007)

*Leonara*

Slowly emerging from the mist, Leonara holds her bow ready to prevent the captive from escaping. Likewise, Stalker's stance tells that the large hound is ready to pounce on him every moment.

_“The main question here is... why did we even *have to* come in and rescue our friend, who came to you for a peaceful negotiation.”_


----------



## Jemal (Jun 27, 2007)

Goran struggles back to his feet with a smile of thanks at the two healers.  "He bad person.  Do bad things.  Threaten to kill Goran if Goran not help him do bad things... Then Goran not remember anything."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 27, 2007)

If not done already, Vardrin strips the 'Lord' of his brooch. He'd have no protection from his wand now. He lets the others ask their questions as he keeps ready.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thodan moves to retrieve Lord Gargdol's weapon, and stands over him. He holds the axe easily in hand, ready to use it should the man show any sign of resistance. "Tell us, why are you here?"

Lord Gargdol smirks briefly before answering Thodan  "Well Deadbiter spotted this place and we all thought that this would make a jolly good holiday home, it just exude ambiance don't you think" 

Slowly emerging from the mist, Leonara holds her bow ready to prevent the captive from escaping. Likewise, Stalker's stance tells that the large hound is ready to pounce on him every moment.

_“The main question here is... why did we even *have to* come in and rescue our friend, who came to you for a peaceful negotiation.”_

Turning to look Leonara and Stalker up and down with a sneer on his face he then turn back to Thodan and answers Leonara's question  "You can blame your friend for that, he came traipsing in here asking lots of questions about Orcs. Seeing as he's an ugly half breed of a brute I figured that he was actually working for them and had come to investigate the recent deaths around here." 

"When I asked him to surrender, so that I could talk to him without fear of having my brain bashed in, he spun around and attacked Deadbiter. After that we weren't left with any choice but to defend ourselves. Despite the fact that he'd killed one of my men I'll still gave him the chance to surrender and live."

"Then when you came calling you'll remember that I once again offered to exchange the life of your friend for the life of me and my men. And then even when Goran was on his last legs and he choose to once again fight instead of saving his life I choose not to strike him down, instead I accorded him the honour of a valiant and worthy opponent." 

Goran struggles back to his feet with a smile of thanks at the two healers.  "He bad person.  Do bad things.  Threaten to kill Goran if Goran not help him do bad things... Then Goran not remember anything."

Turning to look at Goran with frustration on his face, Lord Gargdol face turn red with anger.  "Never did I threaten to kill you Goran, I asked you to surrender so that we could talk like civilised beings, which you're obviously not!" 

"Even at the last when you once again tried to kill me, I merely parried you blows and then choose not to kill you while you were helpless at my feet.  Does that sound like the actions of a bad man, Goran. NO!" 

Taking a few calming breaths the angry human once again turns to face Thodan  "I thought Goran was working for the Orc's, so I spun him a few lies about spying on the Cormyrian. I doubted that he'd believe that me and my men .."  Lord Gargdol looks regretfully at his fallen companions  "were outcast and had merely stumbled upon this place." 

* Conditional Summary*
Lord Gargdol: 51%
Goran: 21/41
Thodan: 22/42
Dowkan: 32/57


----------



## Rhun (Jun 27, 2007)

Thodan looks the man over, his brilliant cobalt eyes shining in the dim light of the magic torch at his belt. "You fought well and with honor, and that has afforded you a measure of respect. From me, at least. Some of my companions do not view battle the same as I." The cleric of Tempus shrugs his shoulders. "Still though, your presence in these ruins complicates things, and we must needs decide what is to be done with you."


----------



## Legildur (Jun 28, 2007)

"Clever blighter this one," mumbles Dowkan, weighing his axe. "Silken words don't change who ya be!"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 29, 2007)

*Nira Cydatell*

Nira continues to tend to the wounded and though she is able to sense the evil within the prisoner she decides not partake in his interrogation. She never had the stomach for such things. With a thought, she sends Lyric ahead of the group with her summoned wolf into the main cavern.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 29, 2007)

"Lord man say he lie then, but Goran say Lord man lie now.  You bad man, threaten Goran if Goran not work for you or surrender, not believe Goran when Goran say he want leave no fight.  You not let Goran go, then Goran get mad and now Goran have headache and not remember rest."  The big man strode forwards as he spoke, but then suddenly got dizzy and sat down with a large *THUMP*, his breathing heavy as he recovered from his obvious anger and the ordeal of nearly dieing.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 2, 2007)

OOC: Just waiting on a decision from the group. What are you going to do?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2007)

"Strip him and bind him," says Thodan to his companions, standing ready to strike should the man put up any resistance. "Lord Gargdol," states the cleric formally, "we have bested you and your companions in honorable combat, and claim the rights of victory, as established by Tempus, Lord of Battles. Your possessions are forfeit, and you will submit to a trial of your peers to determine your fate. If you refuse such measures, then so be it: your life will end now."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 2, 2007)

Goran looks between Gargdol and Thodan.  Goran does not like bloodshed, and hopes that the Bad man will give in.  Thodan is wise and makes good choice.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 3, 2007)

A pensive Dowkan simply waits, axe ready, for LG's reaction.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 4, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Strip him and bind him," says Thodan to his companions, standing ready to strike should the man put up any resistance. "Lord Gargdol," states the cleric formally, "we have bested you and your companions in honorable combat, and claim the rights of victory, as established by Tempus, Lord of Battles. Your possessions are forfeit, and you will submit to a trial of your peers to determine your fate. If you refuse such measures, then so be it: your life will end now."




Lord Gargdol shrugs in weary acceptance of the conditions of his surrender but still manages to smile in obvious humour as he addresses Thodan  "As you wish Warrior of Tempus, as you wish."


----------



## Legildur (Jul 5, 2007)

"Someone tie him up good," says Dowkan, pointing to LG with his axe. "We have work to do," he adds, not saying exactly what that is within earshot of LG.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 5, 2007)

Vardrin nods, the business almost being done. "Do we return him now, or leave him to squirm out while we conduct our business? A gag may also be of use."


----------



## Legildur (Jul 6, 2007)

Dowkan grunts in some mirth.  "I say we use an ogre loincloth for the gag."

"But we gots a job to do and to do it now. We return 'im later, I says."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Nira Cydatell*

OOC: Did Nira's eagle find anything in the Chamber during the talk with LG?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 9, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> OOC: Did Nira's eagle find anything in the Chamber during the talk with LG?



OOC: Nope, it's as you left it before. Once you've finalised your plans for LG let me know and I'll move this on.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 9, 2007)

Dowkan has already advocated to keep LG tied up and secure the ruins before returning him for justice.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 9, 2007)

[sblock=Legildur]







			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> Dowkan has already advocated to keep LG tied up and secure the ruins before returning him for justice.



This is true but I guess what I'm looking for is more detail.

So far the group has decided to hog tie and gag LG and various people have said tie him up, but noone has actually posted 'I tie LG up' in the IC thread!   

So I need to know where he will be tied up, and who is tying the knots (so I know what mods to roll to the use rope checks)[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jul 10, 2007)

"One a you lot tie 'im up," Dowkan says to the others. "Me stubby fingers ain't any good for rope work," he adds in explanation.

"Throw a gag in his mouth, a blindfold and maybe some ogre earwax in his ears as ear plugs. Then toss a rope around his neck and we can take him with us."

Edit: 3000th post!!!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2007)

Thodan can only shake his head, and tries to give out some suggestions. "Leonara, secure him with some rope. Take your time, and make sure the knots are solid. And put a sack over his head as well. Best bring him along when you are done...or he'll try sneaking off." Thodan then turns and makes his way to the portal chamber, axe at the ready.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 10, 2007)

Securely trussed Lord Gargdol meekly follows the party as you cross the room and stand next to the portal.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 10, 2007)

*Nira Cydatell*

“Where to now?” Asks Nira in soft tones as her eyes gaze upon the untouched portals.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2007)

Thodan considers Nira's question. "I suggest we camp here for the night, and recover from the battle, before we tempt Fate by pushing on."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 10, 2007)

OOC: I take it that you're now all in the main portal room! For some reason I thought you were just walking over to the portal in the stonelands. I'll post a map and some descrivtive text with the two new players, so they can get familar with the layout.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 12, 2007)

Speaking the command words to activate the portal the groups waits while the back of the pentagonal archway changes colour slightly to a lighter shade of gray. The air around the portal has a peculiar odour, like that after a lightning bolt spell has been cast, and the temperature feels like it has dropped a bit. After a few seconds the archway becomes illuminated with foggy light, and the back wall disappears and is now a pentagonal archway.

Peering thru the archway, you see a large chamber beyond that opens to the sky. A wall stretches away from your immediate right, beyond the doorway. And another wall stands opposite you about 60-70 feet away. Along both walls, you can see other pentagonal archways just like this one, four per wall. The rooms floor is filthy with assorted debris and various stains.

As you step thru the portal and look around the room you notice that each of the portals have a number above them. The portal you stepped thru is numbered 1.





[sblock=Portals]Below are the portals that you have explored and their destinations

Stonelands Ruins
Desert
Forest (Big Plant Monster)
Mountains (Orcs)
Unknown
Unknown
Unknown
Currently Inactive
Unknown
Currently Inactive
Currently Inactive
Currently Inactive
Currently Inactive
Currently Inactive
Currently Inactive
Currently Inactive
[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jul 13, 2007)

Dowkan stares for a few moments as he makes the transition. "Now this could be useful," he says, pondering the possibilities. "But what was our friend doing here?" he asks, nodding his head towards the secured LG.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2007)

"Too useful," says Thodan, movine cautiously in the room, weary of winged threats. Memories of the mutant griffin that had previously attacked them were still fresh on the cleric's mind. "The orcs have been using this chamber and these portals to raid into Cormyr. Their main army lies that way..." Thodan points to the portal laying toppled upon the ground. "Glandred and I were forced to push it over, or we would have been swarmed by hundreds of the creatures."


----------



## Legildur (Jul 13, 2007)

Dowkan harrumphs, but doesn't criticize the decision. "What do we do now?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2007)

"I say we rest, regain our strength. On the 'morrow, we can continue investigating the rest of the portals."


----------



## Legildur (Jul 13, 2007)

"Does one of them portals lead back to Arabel?" Dowkan asks. "Or maybe the Stonelands portal? That would save us having to drag his sorry butt back on foot," he adds, gesturing towards LG.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2007)

"Not that we know of," answers Thodan. "We've only investigated four of the portals. This one, obviously leads back to the ruins in the Stonelands. The next leads to a desert, and the next to the depths of a dark forest. We believe it may be the High Forest. We fought a huge plant beast their our last time through." The cleric shrugs and again indicates the toppled portal. "By toppling that gate, we've stopped the orc raids. But we must check out the other portals, and ensure the orcs do not have another way of transporting themselves here."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 15, 2007)

Making yourself comfortable (and your prisoner secure) you settle down for the night to prepare yourselves for a busy day tomorrow.  Despite your wariness in sleeping in such a place you have an uneventful if chilly nights sleep and wake refreshed on the morrow, ready to continue your exploration of the portal network.

[sblock=Healing]I'll assume that the divine casters expended their spells to heal those who're injured. Coupled with a restful nights sleep lets assume that everyone is at full health.   [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 16, 2007)

*Leonara*

Eager to find out what is beyond the other portals, Leonara says: _“We should probably try all of the portals and then come back here, if we do not run into any problems, that is. Maybe we can figure out where they lead to.”_


----------



## Legildur (Jul 16, 2007)

"I'd still be favourin' to be rid o' his lordship 'ere, before we go runnin' about," Dowkan mutters as he twirls the end of his beard in one hand.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 16, 2007)

Thodan runs a hand through his thick mane of brown hair. "We'd lose a full two days taking him back to the local garrison and returning here...and with our luck, we'd find this place occupied once again." The cleric shrugs. "We have the man's gear," he continues, hefting Gargdol's axe. "We could leave him secure here. If he escapes, he will have to brave the wilds of the Stonelands with no equipment. If he survives that, then perhaps he deserves to live."


*What else did we discover on Lord Gardol and his ogre troops besides the axe and brooch? Anything useful?

Also, I'll be adding Thodan's updated spells known list shortly.*


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 16, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "I'd still be favourin' to be rid o' his lordship 'ere, before we go runnin' about," Dowkan mutters as he twirls the end of his beard in one hand.






			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Thodan runs a hand through his thick mane of brown hair. "We'd lose a full two days taking him back to the local garrison and returning here...and with our luck, we'd find this place occupied once again." The cleric shrugs. "We have the man's gear," he continues, hefting Gargdol's axe. "We could leave him secure here. If he escapes, he will have to brave the wilds of the Stonelands with no equipment. If he survives that, then perhaps he deserves to live."




Deep in conversation you're startled when Lord Gargdol lets out a booming laugh  "_My friends _I'm truly touched by your concern for me. Indeed I think Thodan has hit the nail on the proverbial head. I hate to be a burden to you, so set me free in the Stonelands. If I perish, so be it. Either way I'll be out of your hair and you can continue with your important mission." 

Lord Gargdol pauses to collect his thoughts before continuing his plee "Or I could swear to serve you faithfully in exchange for my freedom. After all have I not proven myself to be both loyal and honourable?"

OOC: I'll post what equipment you found in the OOC thread shortly


----------



## Legildur (Jul 17, 2007)

"First you can be telling us 'bout ya gear," says Dowkan, looking at LG's equipment lying on the floor. (OOC: Got no real interest in armor, shield, axe, brooch or goggles).


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Nira Cydatell*

“While I agree with exploration of these portals, however I do not trust this man’s intentions.” Stats Nira before continuing. “I feel it would not be out of his character to go back to the Ogre tribe or his head master to solicit for more aid to finish whatever task he was sent here to do. Plus to get even with us.” She says the last bit very softly as if she was talking to her self. With her voice back to normal she continues to speak, “What I do know is that Ogres and those that travel with them do not do things out of the goodness of their hearts. And they hold grudges. Lots of them.”


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 17, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "First you can be telling us 'bout ya gear," says Dowkan, looking at LG's equipment lying on the floor. (OOC: Got no real interest in armor, shield, axe, brooch or goggles).



 "I will only be helpful once I know what you intend to do to me, I'm still trying to decide whether or not I can trust you" 



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> “While I agree with exploration of these portals, however I do not trust this man’s intentions.” Stats Nira before continuing. “I feel it would not be out of his character to go back to the Ogre tribe or his head master to solicit for more aid to finish whatever task he was sent here to do. Plus to get even with us.” She says the last bit very softly as if she was talking to her self. With her voice back to normal she continues to speak, “What I do know is that Ogres and those that travel with them do not do things out of the goodness of their hearts. And they hold grudges. Lots of them.”




 "How dear you judge me, or those whom I travel with. You know nothing about me, or my men whom you murdered!  I would have thought the any group that has a dragon spawned ogre in it's midst would know not to judge on appearances."

"If you do want to judge me, then judge me by my actions, instead of the company I keep." 

"Firstly If I were one to hold a grudge I would have finished off Goran when he lay mortally wounded at my feet for the unprovoked attack upon me and the death of one of my men. Instead I honoured him for the valour in which he fought."

"Secondly by your own twisted reasoning and the fact that you travel with a half breed Ogre you can't be trusted! As you obviously hold a grudge and don't do anything out of the goodness of your heart" 

Lord Gargdol takes a deep breath before continuing to address the group  "When I make a promise I always keep it, if I swear to you that I will serve you in exchange for my freedom then that is what I'll do. You either accept me at my word or you don't. The choice is up to you."


----------



## Legildur (Jul 17, 2007)

"Bloody clever ya be in not killin' Goran I say," Dowkan mutters. "Now ya can be saying how good and trusty ya can be."

"I wanna know who ya been workin' for?"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 17, 2007)

*Leonara*

_“Regardless of the man's intentions, it's a risk we must not and cannot take,”_ Leonara says.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2007)

Thodan can only shrug as the group discusses what to to with Lord Gargdol. "He fought honorably in battle. That may not mean much to most of you, but among those that follow Tempus there is no better way for one to prove themselves true. I say we give him the chance to prove himself, and in exchange give him his freedom."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 17, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "Bloody clever ya be in not killin' Goran I say," Dowkan mutters. "Now ya can be saying how good and trusty ya can be."
> 
> "I wanna know who ya been workin' for?"



 "Your logic astounds me Dowkan. Because I didn't kill your friend when I had the chance I'm untrustworthy! No doubt if I had killed Goran you would have also thought that I'm untrustworthy" 


			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Thodan can only shrug as the group discusses what to to with Lord Gargdol. "He fought honorably in battle. That may not mean much to most of you, but among those that follow Tempus there is no better way for one to prove themselves true. I say we give him the chance to prove himself, and in exchange give him his freedom."



 "At last the voice of reason speaks!"  turning to look Thodan in the eye Lord Gargdol speaks directly to the warrior of tempus  "In Kelemvor's name I swear to serve you faithfully in exchange for my freedom and my equipment. If I break this oath may Kelemvor bind my soul for all eternity in the weeping wall."  motioning for Thodan's dagger Lord Gargdol then cuts the palm of his hand letting his blood fall to the earth. 

Handing the dagger back to Thodan Lord Gargdol turns to look the rest of the group in the eye  "I have sworn the blood oath to Kelemvor himself! If any of you dear to question my honour again then we will fight here and now to the death."


----------



## Legildur (Jul 18, 2007)

Dowkan grins maliciously at the offer, says nothing, instead waiting for the others to reply.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 18, 2007)

Vardrin's study was the arcane arts, not religion. The vow could be meaningful... or not. But he was ever a practical man. "If we refuse to return to the Stonelands, we either kill him, keep him tied, allow him to accompany us, or leave him stranded on one of the other sides of the gates on his good behavior---after all, it is unlikely he could return to his places of power from a far flung destination." He looks to the one knowledgeable in religion matters. "If his vow is bond by faith, let us know. Kelemvor is to new for me to be certain."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 18, 2007)

"Kelemvor is an honorable diety," says Thodan to Vardrin. "His portfolio includes death, which a true warrior does not seek nor fear, as well as the dead themselves. Those who do not worship any god go on to dwell with Kelemvor in the afterlife."


*Did LG bear any symbol or other detail that might indicate that he truly worships Kelemvor?*


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 18, 2007)

[sblock=Blood Oath]LG doesn't have to be a worshiper of Kelemvor to make this oath! 

Since Kelemvor judges all of the dead this vow basically means that if LG doesn't fulfill his vow, then when he dies Kelemvor will hold him accountable and punish him eternally by putting him in the weeping wall. It's also possible that Kelemvor would send an Inevitable to hunt him down for breaking this oath.

Naturally this is a very solemn and serious oath, which isn't taken lightly (an enternity of suffering is fun for noone). Only a madman would make this oath with no intention of living up to it!

So while there isn't a specific game mechanic for this, it seems perfectly reasonable for their to be a 'Blood Oath' like this, considering that there is a God of the Dead who could and would enforce this oath.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jul 18, 2007)

The grin fades from Dowkan's face as he listens thoughtfully. "Humph!" he grunts. "So how would ya go about to serve us faithfully?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Nira Cydatell*

“Many tales have been told were those with evil in their hearts would weave songs of innocents and goodness when only to keep their heads attached to their necks for a few more minutes.” Implies Nira, “How do we know that you are not spinning the same tune?”

**No Response needed**

There is a look of rancid distaste in Nira’s expression. She has seen people take ‘Blood Oaths’ before and even though those people were blind fanatics swearing to an individual and not a real deity she still has a severe dislike for the whole act. Especially since she herself has taken one and then willingly turned away from it. 

The look quickly fades and is replaced by a smile as she looks towards Thodan and says kindly, “His Oath is to you good friend. It is your decision on what his fate will be. I just pray to Mieklikki that if the situation was reversed and there were Ogre clubs above our heads, that the outcome would be the same as this one.” With that she turns and moves towards the next un-explored portal.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 19, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> “His Oath is to you good friend. It is your decision on what his fate will be. I just pray to Mieklikki that if the situation was reversed and there were Ogre clubs above our heads, that the outcome would be the same as this one.”





"You are wrong, friend Nira," says Thodan to his companion. "If it were simply my life at stake, you would be correct, the decision would be mine. But this decision could affect us all. Let us take a vote. Each person voice their thoughts on what we should do with this one."


*Current Spells*
[sblock]
0 lvl: Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic, Detect Poison, Create Water
1st: Bless, Shield of Faith, Divine Favor, Bane + Enlarge Person
2nd: Resist Energy, Silence, Sound Burst, Hold Person + Bull's Strength
3rd: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Dispel Magic + Magic Vestment
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jul 20, 2007)

"His oath is given. He will pay for it with this life and the next if he forfeits it."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2007)

*Leonara*

_“We do not know enough about this man to judge him, so I am willing to take him for his word. But nonetheless we should keep a watchful eye over him.”_

Leonara then whispers something in the elven tongue to her hound, who snarls and watches the man with suspicion in his eyes.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 20, 2007)

Dowkan scratches his beard some more as he waits for LG to outline how he would serve us.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 20, 2007)

Lord Gargdol listens as the group deliberates whether to accept his offer, turning to address Dowkan he speaks to the dwarf with an earnest expression  "What will I do? I will fight for you! I will defend you! If necessary I will die for you! That is what I will do for you master dwarf."


----------



## Legildur (Jul 20, 2007)

Dowkan smiles. "I could ask ya to dance a jig for us," the dwarf smiles, and then shakes his head, negating the idea. "Well friends, what task could we set Lord Gargdol 'ere that might be some use to us? Sometin' away from us, but for us?"


----------



## Jemal (Jul 20, 2007)

Goran moves forward, apparently he's been deep in thought.. And with his.. 'speed', the others assume it has taken him a while to figure out what's going on.  
He steps right infront of Gargdol, weapon still in hand, and looks down at him.  He bends over so their faces are inches from each other and speaks. "YOU tell Goran to face that you not hurt Goran or friends.  You tell Goran you no kill anybody else."
If Gargdol does so sincerely, Goran will stand up and nod, turning to the rest. "Goran say he come with us and prove himself."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 22, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Goran moves forward, apparently he's been deep in thought.. And with his.. 'speed', the others assume it has taken him a while to figure out what's going on.
> He steps right infront of Gargdol, weapon still in hand, and looks down at him.  He bends over so their faces are inches from each other and speaks. "YOU tell Goran to face that you not hurt Goran or friends.  You tell Goran you no kill anybody else."
> If Gargdol does so sincerely, Goran will stand up and nod, turning to the rest. "Goran say he come with us and prove himself."





			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Goran moves forward, apparently he's been deep in thought.. And with his.. 'speed', the others assume it has taken him a while to figure out what's going on.
> He steps right infront of Gargdol, weapon still in hand, and looks down at him.  He bends over so their faces are inches from each other and speaks. "YOU tell Goran to face that you not hurt Goran or friends.  You tell Goran you no kill anybody else."
> If Gargdol does so sincerely, Goran will stand up and nod, turning to the rest. "Goran say he come with us and prove himself."




Looking the fearsome Goran in the eye Lord Gargdol speaks in an earnest manner  "Goran I swear to you that I will protect your friends with my life, and I won't harm you or your friends _unless_ they try to harm me first."

"Regarding not killing anyone else. I have sworn to protect this group so if necessary I *will* kill to protect you." 

Lord Gargdol then turns to look survey the portal room, moving over to portal number 5 he addresses the group in an authoritative manner  "All right people gather round his is what we're going to do..."  looking around at the stony faces of the group Lord Gargdol smiles in apparent mirth before addressing the group in a milder manner  "Um sorry about that, force of habit I guess! I of course will follow _your_ lead.  Also you might as well keep the club, bottle and horn as they used to belong to my men.  And can I have my equipment back now." 

"While we're at it you might as well call me by my first name. Archibald."


----------



## Legildur (Jul 23, 2007)

"I say we be keeping 'is ring as a 'tax' for the victors," Dowkan mutters, but doesn't stand in the way of what the group decides.

"Archibald, why that portal?" the dwarf asks, gesturing towards portal #5.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 24, 2007)

Thodan shrugs, the group having made its decision. He tosses the man's axe back to him. "Use it honorably," he says, and turns back to regard the portals.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 24, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "Archibald, why that portal?" the dwarf asks, gesturing towards portal #5.



"Our friend, if nothing else, is obviously erudite. So, he suggests one of three viable strategies when there is lack of information---a search of the line (the others being a reverse search of the line and random). It is the one I first suggested before we knew of the different access patterns, if you recall." He looks at 'Archibald' a moment. "But it does not mean I approve." He turns to their trackers. "Do you recall which portals had the largest access via tracks?"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 24, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> "Our friend, if nothing else, is obviously erudite. So, he suggests one of three viable strategies when there is lack of information---a search of the line (the others being a reverse search of the line and random). It is the one I first suggested before we knew of the different access patterns, if you recall." He looks at 'Archibald' a moment. "But it does not mean I approve." He turns to their trackers. "Do you recall which portals had the largest access via tracks?"




Archibald listens to Vardrins explanation and nods his agreement at the Wizards assessment. Finished putting on his equipment Archibald speaks  "I'm ready when you are." 

*OOC: I'll assume that Archibald (I couldn't resist giving him a naff name) is at max HP's along with everyone else. Also the portal that had the most traffic is portal #4 which leads to the orcs. All of the other portals have had some traffic though it's hard to tell which may have been used more.*


----------



## stonegod (Jul 25, 2007)

"The fifth one it is, unless anyone has any objections."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 25, 2007)

*Leonara*

_“As good as any other we know nothing about,”_ Leonara says, as she readies herself to be prepared for whatever might await them behind the portal.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2007)

Goran nods simply in agreement, seeming OK with 'archie' now.  "Goran sorry about Archies friends.  Goran not like hurting people."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 26, 2007)

Arranging yourselves around the portal Thodan reaches out and speaks the command phrase to activate the portal "Part the veil of the universe for me" after a few seconds the portal stabilises and fully connects to it's companion.

Stepping thru the archway, you cannot see farther than a dozen feet in front of you.  A thick fog blows around you and blots out the rest of the world. You can tell that you are treading on rough ground made up of muddy soil and rock.  The sound of the winds fills your ears, and a moderately cool breeze has the taste and smell of seawater-not salty, but fresh, like the Sea of Fallen Stars, Wyvernwater, or the Dragonmere.

As you move about, you see piles of branches scattered about, some burned into charcoal and others appearing to have been chopped apart with axes. The bones and skulls of various large animals are also present. You recognise old horse skulls and deer antlers among the debris.  Some of the bones are broken open and  scarred by knives or claws. Everything has the look of having been recently tossed here, like a debris pile by a construction area.

*OOC: Sorry about the delay. I actually thought I was still waiting on the group to decide what portal to use.*


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Nira Cydatell*

OOC: Bardic Knowledge Nature check to determine possible location as well as to type of animals and how they were killed, please.   

Nira kneels closely to the ground and examines the muddy earth their suroundings closely. She thens does the same to the dead animal corpses. Lookiing towards the Elven ranger shes asks, "What do you think?"


----------



## Legildur (Jul 28, 2007)

Uncertain of the surroundings or what to expect, Dowkan notes Nira examining the remains and stands guard with axe ready.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 28, 2007)

Thodan too takes u a guard position, squinting his eyes as he peers into the fog, as if ti might help him pierce the obscuring mists.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 29, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> OOC: Bardic Knowledge Nature check to determine possible location as well as to type of animals and how they were killed, please.
> 
> Nira kneels closely to the ground and examines the muddy earth their suroundings closely. She thens does the same to the dead animal corpses. Lookiing towards the Elven ranger shes asks, "What do you think?"



Unable to see any particular landmarks or fauna Nira is left unsure of the portals exact location.  Examining the bones reveals death by a variety of means some show signs of claw and bite marks (form some sort of giant bird perhaps) while other shows sign of death by violence.

*Basically you can't see enough to be sure of where you are.  If you search for longer or get out of/remove the fog you'll be able to discover more.*


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2007)

*Leonara*

_“Can't say yet. We'll have to take a closer look. But apparantly, someone was here recently, so be on guard.”_ Leonara explains as she looks around to find a suitable spot to hide and get a better overview on the surroundings.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Nira Cydatell*

Nira nods her head in agreement with Leonara as she unsuccessfully attempts to peirce the thing fog. “If we can get out of this mist, I might be able to get a better idea of were we are and what has happened here.” She offers. “Unless that is, it’s not above someone’s ability to remove the mist.”


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2007)

"Only if the mist was caused by magic," says Thodan, twirling his battleaxe in hand. "Weather magic is beyond my abilities."


----------



## stonegod (Jul 31, 2007)

Vardin keeps an eye out. "Best be moving to higher ground. Lead the way, Thodan."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2007)

Thodan moves out, thonging his axe to his belt as he moves. While not skilled in woodscraft, the cleric takes the most obvious route that might lead to high ground and out of the mist, knowing the Leonara will let him know if he heads in the wrong direction.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 1, 2007)

Dowkan grunts, and follows Thodan, also with his axe in hand and wary eyes scanning the mist.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 1, 2007)

The group travels for approximately 50 feet before Thodan comes to a sudden stop as he notices that the sound of his footfalls have changed. Stamping his booted foot against the ground creates a dull thud-like noise, instead of the expected squelch of mud or scrunch of stones.

Bending down on one knees  he examines the ground more closely.  Wiping away a thin layer of mud reveals nothing. The mud and debris seems to be resting on a solid but invisible surface. Beneath his feet Thodan can make out the wispy form of more fog which is beginning to thin out. Far below the fog Thodan can faintly see water.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 1, 2007)

A shiver runs through Dowkan.  He looks around a little nervously. "Ain't right not havin' stone or earth underfoot," he mutters.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Nira Cydatell*

She motions for Vardin to join her as kneels next to Thodan in order to get a better look at what he has found. "Could this be an entrance to something underneath us?" SHe asks. 


OOC: Bardic Knowledge Check


----------



## stonegod (Aug 1, 2007)

Vardin kneels next to Nina. "Unusual. Most unusual." He examines a moment, wracking his brain.

OOC: Spellcraft DC 20 + spell level can identify a spell/spell-like effect that is in place such as this one may be. Vardrin has a +13 to Spellcraft (+15 if it is evocation).


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 1, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Vardin kneels next to Nina. "Unusual. Most unusual." He examines a moment, wracking his brain.
> 
> OOC: Spellcraft DC 20 + spell level can identify a spell/spell-like effect that is in place such as this one may be. Vardrin has a +13 to Spellcraft (+15 if it is evocation).



[sblock=OOC]Vardrin realises that this is a variation on the Wall of Force spell[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 1, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> She motions for Vardin to join her as kneels next to Thodan in order to get a better look at what he has found. "Could this be an entrance to something underneath us?" SHe asks.
> 
> 
> OOC: Bardic Knowledge Check



[sblock=OOC]Nira realises that the platform is 'floating' in the air above a body of water (over 200 ft above the water). As such it's likely that the fogbank is infact a cloud.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 1, 2007)

Vardin taps the surface once, then stands. "Force. A platform of it and hopefully a permanent effect. It must have an additional enchantment to provide the levatation effect. Given the source of the gate, potentially Netherese. Remarkable... it seems to have withstood the magic nullifying effects that were their downfall." He looks to the rest. "It should be safe."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 1, 2007)

"Indeed," says Thodan, raising an eyebrow as he regards Vardin. "Just be careful, and walk slowly. It wouldn't do to find the edge in this fog..."


----------



## Legildur (Aug 1, 2007)

Dowkan grunts. "Force ain't no stone!" he says as he waits for the others to lead off.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2007)

*Leonara*

Stalker is slightly irritated by standing on solid air, while Leonara does her best to keep the hound calm.

_“Weird. Why is this here?”_


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Nira Cydatell*

“200 feet above the water is what I suspect this force like ground extends to.” Says Nira as she turns to face the rest of the group, “Which also leads me to suspect that this fog is actually a natural but low level cloud.”


----------



## Legildur (Aug 3, 2007)

Dowkan eyes the whole thing suspiciously, obviously thinking that they, in retrospect, should have chosen another doorway.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2007)

Thodan offers a slight nod to Dowkan, as if he is in complete agreement with the dwarf's comments about solid ground. He checks to make sure Gargdol hasn't disappeared into the fog, and then turns back to regard the rest of the group. "Well, it certainly appears as if the orcs are not using this as an alternate route back to the Stonelands."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 3, 2007)

"Shall we push on?" the wizard asks. It is clear he wants to find out where they are.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 3, 2007)

"Do we need to be hear if the orcs ain't?" asks Dowkan.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 3, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "Do we need to be hear if the orcs ain't?" asks Dowkan.



"They may not be here, friend dwarf. But they could be there," Vardrin said, gesturing into the foggy distance.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 4, 2007)

The dwarven warrior grunts. Pursing his lips he falls in with Thodan as they move on.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Nira Cydatell*

"Or something worse..." Whispers Nira. Rising, she removes what mud she can from her trosers and perpares to continue up the path.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2007)

Thodan pushes on through the fog and mist, making sure that he doesn't lose his companions in the low visibility.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 5, 2007)

*Where exactly are you going and what precautions are you taking?*


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2007)

*Leonara*

_“Is this just a path, or a larger platform? Anyone found the edge yet?”_ Leonara looks at her companions, questionably.

_“It would be good to know, in case a gust of wind blows from the side. Maybe we should even tie us together with some rope. Of course, that could also become a hindrance.”_


----------



## Legildur (Aug 5, 2007)

"Rope be a good idea," agrees Dowkan.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 5, 2007)

Vardrin agrees to hold to the rope, but does not want himself tied. "I need full movement capability."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2007)

"An excellent notion," says Thodan. "If it should come to combat, we can slash the rope to free ourselves."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Nira Cydatell*

Once the rope is produced she helps as best she can with securing everyone together. As the group readies themselves she arms herself with her bow and then waits for the cleric to lead them out on the platform. 

When the group is finally on the platform she nocks an arrow and fires her bow parallel down the field and as close to ground level as possible. She does this in each direction in attempts to discern how far and wide this force field is.


----------

